# WWE Clash at the Castle 2022 Discussion Thread



## The Fourth Wall

Haven't followed/watched WWE in months, but this is a show that actually intrigues me. I'll be looking up results/reactions. It's been such a long time since we got such a huge show over here in the UK, so it's a pretty big deal. Crowd/atmosphere of this event should be amazing I would think.

They really should have Drew win here IMO, I'm not sure who else beats Roman unless they heavily want to strap the rocket to Karrion Kross. Which fair play if so, because it would be a massive statement from Triple H on how he's booking guys differently now.


----------



## Mutant God

Could we see an international champion vs champion match like US champion vs UK champion?


----------



## TKOW

"Here is your winner, and......
NEWWWWWW
WWE CHAMPION...
Drew...MCINTYREEEEEE!"


----------



## BringBackMankind

Drew has to win. I don’t care if they even turn round before, during or after and say the match is only for one title and Borin Roman keeps the other.

Even to have a full time champion holding at least one of the belts will be sooooooo refreshing.

I’m still very very worried though that WWE are going to have Borin Roman hold the belts until WM. God they are even likely to have Goldberg come and take the titles off him at that point

Surely though with this being the biggest WWE event in the U.K. for decades, something memorable needs to go down.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Expect ROMANWINSLOL everyone. Don't get your hopes up. A Theory cash in on Drew after he wins could be fun, just to see the nuclear meltdown.


----------



## Good Bunny

I expect Theory to cash in, but he gets blindsided by the Claymore Kick and pinned by Drew

Hopefully we get some NXT UK love, or maybe a “takeover” event beforehand.


----------



## Oracle

Card announced so far is very good could be one of WWE's PPV's of the year


----------



## BRITLAND

Mutant God said:


> Could we see an international champion vs champion match like US champion vs UK champion?


That would be interesting tbh, I've been wondering if NXT UK talent will make an appearance in someway, maybe a battle royal perhaps?


----------



## Mutant God

BRITLAND said:


> That would be interesting tbh, I've been wondering if NXT UK talent will make an appearance in someway, maybe a battle royal perhaps?


I could see that maybe 7 from NXT:UK, 7 from RAW and 7 from Smackdown so a 21-man Casino Battle Royale... oh wait wrong company lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Drew McIntyre is set to have a massive special entrance. 

Broken Dreams is set to make a one night only return as his entrance theme.


----------



## Jbardo37

Add Riddle v Rollins, a Gunther IC title match and an AJ match and this card looks really good.


----------



## [The_Game]

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Drew McIntyre is set to have a massive special entrance.
> 
> Broken Dreams is set to make a one night only return as his entrance theme.


yeah I read about that yesterday, and listened to it a few times over, this was one of his better themes and would be epic if he comes out to this in cardif. 😁


----------



## Nostalgia

Broken Dreams was one of the best themes, much better then the generic Scottish theme he has now. I guess they never went back to the theme because they wanted to totally repackage him upon his return to the company - and Broken Dreams was a memory of his first WWE run that failed. The lyrics of the song are also more fitting for a young rising star which Drew was back then, and not the older established star that Drew McIntyre is now. So considering these reasons, having the song return for one night makes more sense then having it back permanently. 

As for the card, I have no interest for now. Give Theory a program and get him on the PPV and I will be more satisfied. It's bad enough he hasn't even been on TV in the last few weeks.

The only good thing about this PPV so far is it will be in a more favourable timezone for me.


----------



## Shaun_27

I agree with a lot of the comments in the sense I have not really been keeping a close on WWE in recent months (Cody's injury was a real loss to the company) but this show is can't miss and the atmosphere should be electric.


----------



## TD Stinger

It would be another 6 Man (Person) Tag but I think we'll see Edge & The Mysterios vs. The Judgement Day on this show, Rhea included. I don't know what their stance is on intergender wrestling but they have Rhea dominate Dom every week on the show, so might as well put her in the match.

Rollins vs. Riddle is pretty much a lock for the card. I hope Gunther gets a good defense. Maybe Sheamus?


----------



## ThirdMan

TD Stinger said:


> I hope Gunther gets a good defense. Maybe Sheamus?


I mean, they could certainly set up an IC title match for Sheamus in three SDs, but they'll probably have to navigate around him currently being a heel. Or perhaps they won't even care about that. I'd certainly like to see these two kick the shit out of each other, though.


----------



## Jagger40713

TKOW said:


> "Here is your winner, and......
> NEWWWWWW
> WWE CHAMPION...
> Drew...MCINTYREEEEEE!"


That would be a salvation but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## TD Stinger

ThirdMan said:


> I mean, they could certainly set up an IC title match for Sheamus in three SDs, but they'll probably have to navigate around him currently being a heel. Or perhaps they won't even care about that. I'd certainly like to see these two kick the shit out of each other, though.


I don't think it would be too hard to turn Sheamus face for this given how much he delivers in the ring. Or they could just run a short heel vs. heel storyline. Either way I just want Gunther on this show. He hasn't been on one PPV since coming to the main roster.


----------



## Mutant God

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think it would be too hard to turn Sheamus face for this given how much he delivers in the ring. Or they could just run a short heel vs. heel storyline. Either way I just want Gunther on this show. He hasn't been on one PPV since coming to the main roster.


Also could see Sheamus, Ridge, and Butch turning face to fight the Bloodline


----------



## SimSalaBim

maybe someone join the match like Santino Morella in Italy years ago


----------



## [The_Game]

Surprised they’re not pushing the show more to make it a complete sell out. I thought they might consider announcing a legend or two similar to a Saudi Arabia show, make a proper effort for a UK show after 30 years.


----------



## Jbardo37

Gunther v Sheamus is going to rock.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Jbardo37 said:


> Gunther v Sheamus is going to rock.


Yeah for sure. Good chance of it being match of the night.


----------



## Rankles75

Kross costing Drew the match seems a fairly safe bet. Gunther v Sheamus should be a banger.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wishful thinking for a Drew win, but, I still think the Rock is gonna be the guy to do it at WM. Honestly, I don’t even care who does it, as long as someone does. What a lame couple of years.


----------



## Bland

With Drew vs Reigns still being for both belts, I wonder if we'll see a draw finish and that will be how they separate the titles. Post Clash, they can promote a rematch but Reigns declines and is told either defend or vacate a belt, vacates WWE back to Raw and the McIntrye vs Kross feud is over the WWE title. 


As for actual title change at CATC, wouldn't be surprised to see Sheamus winning IC as it would still be a big title change as they are already promoting it as he's never won it. Gunther losing IC would also open him up to possible switch in the draft and also prevent doing Lashley vs Gunther at Survivor Series, if Lashley is still US by then. Ideally I'd say switch Gunther to Raw, as his current limit on Smackdown is IC whilst on Raw, US title would be new (same level as IC but US title on foreign heel always works plus with a weekly US open challenge) and he could also break into world title picture vs Kross or McIntrye whilst on Smackdown we know he isn't defeating Reigns. Meanwhile Sheamus can eventually feud with Butch for the IC title. 

Was hoping we'd see Usos vs Owens & Zayn at Clash but maybe Jimmy's DUI prevent travel to UK as a well so the fued might be saved until next PPV. If they could get Jey for Raw this raw, there is still a chance or even next Smackdown as it would only need to do Jey vs Sami with KO helping Sami win and then KO and Sami posing with the titles to book the match.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Sheamus vs. GUNTHER going to be so good!

Potential MOTN, I feel.


----------



## TD Stinger

Outside of Liv vs. Shayna, which could be good but could also be meh, this is a really good looking card right now.

You've got one of the biggest main events you can do with Roman vs. Drew in a match where, though I expect Roman to retain, you believe Drew might pull of a win. The Meaty Men Slapping Meat Match with Gunther and Sheamus. Rollins vs. Riddle which could steal the show. And the Women's 6 Tag which could also steal the show.

Throw in something like Edge vs. Balor and a US Title defense for Lashley with someone and it has the makings of a great show.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Do people think the Usos will be in a match. Or will the drink driving stop them coming to the UK.


----------



## Shaun_27

Been announced that this is going to be on BT Sport. BT Sport is still a subscription service, but it's not PPV and you don't need the WWE network so it should reach more people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560945031216873472


Spoiler: A superstar appeared in the promo which I'm trying not to read too much into...




Brock Lesnar


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Shaun_27 said:


> Been announced that this is going to be on BT Sport. BT Sport is still a subscription service, but it's not PPV and you don't need the WWE network so it should reach more people.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560945031216873472
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A superstar appeared in the promo which I'm trying not to read too much into...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brock Lesnar


Would be awesome if he was there. But surely would have been announced by now, as would have sold out the remaining tickets.


----------



## Bland

Really hoping we get a US title match as well. Fatal 4 Way of Lashley vs Ciampa vs Miz vs AJ would fit well as being a 4 way, there is chance Lashley could lose and Miz can always steal a win in a multi match, or either Ciampa or Styles could pin Miz. 
New Day vs Vikings and Edge & Rey vs Judgement Day have been rumoured. Would prefer Edge vs Balor 1 on 1 but if its multi tag, add Beth Phoenix and do another 6 person match or even just Edge & Beth vs Balor & Ripley. Vikings vs New Day or even handicap 2 on 1 would be good for pre show. 

Hopefully Butch gets a match to, perhaps an open challenge vs another returning nxt talent like Gargano or even The Fiend, if he's back. Might seem wacky but before when someone had a match vs Fiend, they did change the following weeks. That way Butch can go ditch scrappy doo gimmick and become more Pete Dunne.


----------



## [The_Game]

I feel like if they really wanted to make an effort for the show they would have booked lesnar. With the PLE being next week it seems some matches are still to be booked. Not great tbh, would had expected them to make more of an effort considering the magnitude of the event for the UK.


----------



## BringBackMankind

[The_Game] said:


> I feel like if they really wanted to make an effort for the show they would have booked lesnar. With the PLE being next week it seems some matches are still to be booked. Not great tbh, would had expected them to make more of an effort considering the magnitude of the event for the UK.


I think Lesnar is gone. He was a good friend of vince and didn’t want him to go. He did the match vs Borin Roman but I think that’s him semi retired now


----------



## CriminalLeapord

[The_Game] said:


> I feel like if they really wanted to make an effort for the show they would have booked lesnar. With the PLE being next week it seems some matches are still to be booked. Not great tbh, would had expected them to make more of an effort considering the magnitude of the event for the UK.


Unfortunately they've probably just seen it as well it's the first proper ppv here for 30 years, people are gonna flock to it and will be a success regardless of who's on the show. Makes me think they aren't planning on making it a regular thing here too


----------



## [The_Game]

CriminalLeapord said:


> Unfortunately they've probably just seen it as well it's the first proper ppv here for 30 years, people are gonna flock to it and will be a success regardless of who's on the show. Makes me think they aren't planning on making it a regular thing here too


It’s true a lot of people would come regardless, however with still maybe around 10K seats to be sold within 2 weeks, and with people trying to resell tickets, you’d think they atleast try and get it sold out. Would be a shame to see some empty spaces due to ridiculous wrestlemania prices for a card that’s not amazing.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

[The_Game] said:


> It’s true a lot of people would come regardless, however with still maybe around 10K seats to be sold within 2 weeks, and with people trying to resell tickets, you’d think they atleast try and get it sold out. Would be a shame to see some empty spaces due to ridiculous wrestlemania prices for a card that’s not amazing.


Yeah I'm with you. Think they have dropped the price on some remaining tickets. Maybe we still get some surprises there too. Undertaker is in Cardiff the day before lol so who knows.


----------



## [The_Game]

CriminalLeapord said:


> Yeah I'm with you. Think they have dropped the price on some remaining tickets. Maybe we still get some surprises there too. Undertaker is in Cardiff the day before lol so who knows.


Some surprises would be great, bray wyatt return, doubtful but an undertaker appearance would be amazing! I am seeing him for his deadman show the night before but I’d love to see him in character too at clash with his amazing entrance. I think it’d be a waste for taker to travel all the way to cardiff, and not show up for a little segment on the almost 70K show.


----------



## [The_Game]

It ain’t cheap haha I managed to get zip premier inn hotel for the night of clash for £130, and a return coach for 60 quid with 1 change about 6 hours travel each way haha. To add to that the hotel for about £80 for the Friday night for the deadman show. That’s about £270 for travel and accommodation on top of the £500 ticket and £100 ticket for deadman show.

It’s exciting, hopefully they put on a great show! Going to acknowledge my tribal chief again. My god mode t shirt has been waiting in my cupboard for months haha. Hopefully something interesting happens on raw/smackdown to add something to clash.


----------



## [The_Game]

I love how unpredictable the main event is, I wouldn’t put money on anything. Sure drew is coming home, and it would be an unforgettable moment if he wins in cardiff. Then there’s reigns holding the titles for 2 years, it’s the next big streak after taker, huge moment when he loses, they must really be contemplating when and who he should lose to. Then you have Karion kross who seems to be putting himself into the picture, and theory waiting to cash in. This in addition to the bloodline and honorary uce sami zayn there for assistance. It’s going to be one heck of a main event, can’t call it.

When I went to London o2 earlier this year reigns and mcintyre put on a great main event, expecting big things here, on the biggest stage of them all in the UK.


----------



## Mutant God

I think an argument between Jey and Sami will cause Roman to lose the belt


----------



## [The_Game]

Mutant God said:


> I think an argument between Jey and Sami will cause Roman to lose the belt


yeah there’s also that, adding internal conflict to the mix. It’s going to be exciting whatever happens. 😁


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563919937269383168
I feel pumped watching this, imagining drew McIntyre making his entrance to broken dreams at clash. I really hope he comes out to that, it would be epic. One of the best entrances ever, considering the occasion, atmosphere and the song!


----------



## [The_Game]

In addition to all of the above things mentioned, there’s also drew being injured which will factor into things. So perhaps he does win the title, but theory cashes in either at clash or on the raw or smackdown following that. Ideally on the weekly show, giving mcintyre his moment in front of his home fans.

But then equally for that one moment you’d be ending a 2 year title reign which would seem pointless if mcintyre was to lose it straight away due to his injury. In all this probably favours a reigns win.


----------



## BringBackMankind

They can’t have reigns win. They just can’t. He’s had his two years. Time to move on. 

If wwe either have reigns win, or of drew wins and then theory cashes in then, combined with NXT U.K. being binned, wwe can say bye bye to thousands of U.K. fans. 

You cannot have the biggest U.K. even I decades go down like that. Hell, the Welsh Rugby Union could be in bother too as their stadium could be destroyed if wwe have theroy cash in on drew.


----------



## [The_Game]

BringBackMankind said:


> They can’t have reigns win. They just can’t. He’s had his two years. Time to move on.
> 
> If wwe either have reigns win, or of drew wins and then theory cashes in then, combined with NXT U.K. being binned, wwe can say bye bye to thousands of U.K. fans.
> 
> You cannot have the biggest U.K. even I decades go down like that. Hell, the Welsh Rugby Union could be in bother too as their stadium could be destroyed if wwe have theroy cash in on drew.


I attended London o2 this year, reigns v mcintyre was the main event. Reigns actually had more support than mcintyre, and fans were chanting for him during the match. Sure there’s going to be lots of support for drew, but there’s going to be the same if not more for reigns. Roman is the greatest of his time, the fans will support both wrestlers. In terms of theory cashing in, if it happened at clash, might be the loudest boos in history haha. It works for theory’s heel run, and the reaction it would cause on the shows following clash too. However, maybe it’s best that if drew was to win, no cash in and have him celebrate with the UK fans. Give him his moment, with broken dreams playing would be a fairytale ending.

Perhaps the fiend will return at the end of the match. One thing that makes me think theory might cash in at clash is he’s not gone on about cashing it in like he did before summerslam. I feel like they may try and do it at clash as a supposed surprise.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Sometimes you just gotta give fans what they want. They really should just give Drew his big moment and win. It wont hurt Reigns at all and they can easily have him win it back before the year is out ready for whoever he's facing at Mania.


----------



## [The_Game]

CriminalLeapord said:


> Sometimes you just gotta give fans what they want. They really should just give Drew his big moment and win. It wont hurt Reigns at all and they can easily have him win it back before the year is out ready for whoever he's facing at Mania.


well if this injury drew has is going to affect him or need him to take some time off, then I can’t see them giving him the titles unless, he wins and theory cashes in that night or the week after on raw or smackdown. Ideally then drew wins, and the cash in is the week after clash.

they don’t tend to make people lose in the main event in their hometown. Austin beating the rock at WM17, CM punk beating cena at MiTB, and the rock beating cena at Miami. And with the build up and videos they’re making for drew all lead up to him winning the titles. I think the key point here like I mentioned is the extent of Drew’s injury. Perhaps karion kross interferes, could you imagine if he actually helps mcintyre haha like he plays the role of vince at wrestlemania 17.


----------



## [The_Game]

Just saw this online, the titantron for clash being set up.


----------



## Shaun_27

Where is that tron going? Can't go onto the ramp, it's too big for the narrow entrance and they have people sat there.

Is it to go above the ring hanging from the roof?


----------



## Aewwe

I see Damian Priest is part of a meet and greet in Cardiff over the weekend, so suspect that should pretty much confirm the Balor tag match. Madcap Moss there too, so probably some sort of filler match for him as well.


----------



## Nostalgia

BringBackMankind said:


> If wwe either have reigns win, or of drew wins and then theory cashes in then, combined with NXT U.K. being binned, wwe can say bye bye to thousands of U.K. fans.
> 
> You cannot have the biggest U.K. even I decades go down like that. Hell, the Welsh Rugby Union could be in bother too as their stadium could be destroyed if wwe have theroy cash in on drew.


Big overreaction here. WWE wouldn't lose thousands of fans. Most fans don't blindly support a wrestler just because they are from the same country as them. Did all Canadians cheer for Lance Storm? No. And if we're being specific here, Drew is Scottish. And just like any Scottish person, he would tell you he's Scottish before British. So why should Welsh and English fans go crazy for Drew? I doubt many Scottish fans would go crazy for English wrestlers when you consider a good chunk of Scottish people hate the English. As an Englishman, I didn't go crazy for William Regal and Wade Barrett just because they are English. I am invested in interesting characters, not nationalities, that's why I would cheer for Theory over Drew and if Drew beats Reigns and then Theory cashes in I will be marking out, not rioting and saying goodbye to the WWE, like you apparently would lmao.

Drew winning would still give him that big moment in the UK, but then Theory cashing in would give Theory massive heat which is why it could be a good angle. If Drew is injured, this is a good scenario to play out. As long as Reigns loses the belt we will have fresh feuds and storylines.



BringBackMankind said:


> They can’t have reigns win. They just can’t. He’s had his two years. Time to move on.


I agree with this though. Anything but Reigns retaining would be a good outcome.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Woah. They really are struggling to shift tickets. It’s almost like they didn’t know there’s a cost of living crisis going on 

Firstly, I really do feel for genuine fans who have spent hundreds on early tickets that have now crashed in price. 

The good news is this will be a kick in the face to ticket touts and resellers though. You can get ringside seats for £225 that were £700-£800 before. There’s one ticket tout trying to get £2000 for a ticket. Not happening pal when you can get them from the official seller for a tenth of the price. 

There could be a lot of happy school kids from Cardiff if wwe start giving them to schools for free


----------



## [The_Game]

Exciting!! Can’t wait to be there! 😆


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

.


----------



## [The_Game]

I’m curious how many people are going to get involved in that final match haha. Sami zayn and usos most likely at some point, karion kross may, Kevin owens, wyatt might return for it, and theory might cash in. There are so many superstars potentially involved with the bloodline, it’s going to be interesting how it plays out at clash. 😁


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins/Riddle the most looked forward to match after Monday's segment. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564966053675159557


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564986805669199875


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564687034224082947
Oh god he’s coming in the main event haha


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565029161772662786
Omg he’s gonna come out to this!


----------



## BringBackMankind

I swear that if that Crow comes out and costs Drew the titles, I’ll….. I’ll…….. I’ll be very cross and post my anger online. Grrrrrr

Seriously. Drew has to win.


----------



## Good Bunny




----------



## Jersey

Uncle Iroh said:


> Sheamus vs. GUNTHER going to be so good!
> 
> Potential MOTN, I feel.


This match would be rivaled by the Rollins/Riddle match imo.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Is this old Sheamus going to turn face? If he wins of course.


----------



## InexorableJourney

If Drew wins he can return the sword.


----------



## RavenNevermore

Why is Gunther smiling in that poster? He looked better before with his serious face.


----------



## Jersey

TD Stinger said:


> Outside of Liv vs. Shayna, which could be good but could also be meh, this is a really good looking card right now.


 This match is the I wonder match. We all wonder Liv would defeat Shayna since she tapped to Rousey but still is champ.


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565074624064413699


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts and predictions on the card: 

I loved Summerslam, and Raw and Smackdown have improved, so I am going to give this show a shot. 


Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss, and Asuka Vs. Bayley, Iyo Sky, and Dakota Kai: Bayley's group has been the main storyline for the women lately, so I would think they would win here to keep that train going, but then again, I thought they'd win the tag title tournament too and that didn't happen, so what can you do? Anyways, I think this can be a good match, and I'll pick Bayley's group to win. 
Liv Morgan -c- Vs. Shayna Baszler: WWE Smackdown Women's Title: I expect Morgan to retain to keep her lucky streak going. That's really all I have to say about this one. 
Gunther -c- Vs. Sheamus: WWE Intercontinental Title: Should be a cool hoss match and Gunther should retain. One of the positives of recent shows have been the IC and US titles feeling more important and hopefully that trend continues. 
Edge and Rey Mysterio Vs. The Judgment Day: I've been watching for less than a month and I am already sick of The Judgment Day storyline. I just plain don't care, and the Rhea/Dominik thing doesn't grab me either. Still, I expect an action packed match out of these four guys. I'll pick Rey and Edge to win. 
Matt Riddle Vs. Seth Freakin' Rollins: Another improvement in WWE programming has been letting the talents talk like human beings and the much talked about promo segment from Raw this week shows what happens when you let that happen. Its made this match one of the most interesting on the show and I want to see it. I'll pick Riddle to win. 
Roman Reigns -c- Vs. Drew McIntyre: Undisputed WWE Universal Championship: Drew getting this title shot in Cardiff makes this feel like a bigger deal and raises the possibility that he could win. I'd be open to Drew winning and getting a Luger 97/Foley 99 style reign that is a quick break from the heel run. However, with Karrion Kross targeting Drew, his interference seems likely. I expect Roman to retain here and Drew to move on to feud with Kross. 
So yeah, here's hoping the show is good!


----------



## BringBackMankind

Kross still worries me. Surely you can’t have story line interference in a big match like this. I do see wwe having Kross whack macintyre so he wins but Borin Roman keeps the belts. 

Would be utterly anticlimactic though


----------



## [The_Game]

BringBackMankind said:


> Kross still worries me. Surely you can’t have story line interference in a big match like this. I do see wwe having Kross whack macintyre so he wins but Borin Roman keeps the belts.
> 
> Would be utterly anticlimactic though


to end a uk PPV with a dq would be ridiculous, they’d get boo’d heavily. I do see karion kross possibly interfering though, but I believe someones knocking the ref down first, so everything goes literally. many will come out during that main event I’m sure, bloodlines a lock, owens, kross, theory, bray all possible.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Loads of interference leading to think Roman has got it to Drew winning the belts would be the best outcome to me. Having the Bloodline help Roman win again would be a really crap finish, especially with how it's been built and the magnitude of it being a UK ppv.


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565344105109995521


----------



## BringBackMankind

[The_Game] said:


> to end a uk PPV with a dq would be ridiculous, they’d get boo’d heavily. I do see karion kross possibly interfering though, but I believe someones knocking the ref down first, so everything goes literally. many will come out during that main event I’m sure, bloodlines a lock, owens, kross, theory, bray all possible.


Fully agree. Boo city if something stupid costs Drew. Surely, even just because drew won his belts with no crowd, he has to get his moment with the fans here. 

But the wwe love Roman. And it’s soooo easy for them to have the Usos come out to rescue him. Add in Kross being an interfering mother trucker and the odds are against drew walking out with the titles. 

Kross interfering, knocking out the ref, the Usos come charging out and start battering drew, KO runs out and starts fighting them off, Sami Zayn runs out tries to make peace, theroy runs out and low blows Roman, he then wakes the ref and hands his briefcase in, covers Roman but he kicks out. Roman throws theory over the top rope into everyone fighting below, Jay Uso gets clattered from behind, thinks it was Sami and starts battering him, KO fights him off then Jimmy jumps in, Sami Gets back up, looks at Roman in the ring, looks at KO getting battered, looks at Roman again, sami turns face, goes to defend KO, the ref is outside trying to get the Usos and KO/sami out the way. The crowd is going mental 

Right then, you hear on the sound system “if you smellllllllll what the rock is cooking” the crowd go mental. Roman looks up the ramp to see the jabroni beating, pie eating great one standing there. The BOOM, claymore kick. Macintyre pins for the three. New champ. Crowd celebrates with macintyre while the Usos and Roman lay on the floor looking up a smiling rock. 

New champ. And boom. There’s the Roman vs rock feud started up to finish WM next year!


----------



## [The_Game]

BringBackMankind said:


> Fully agree. Boo city if something stupid costs Drew. Surely, even just because drew won his belts with no crowd, he has to get his moment with the fans here.
> 
> But the wwe love Roman. And it’s soooo easy for them to have the Usos come out to rescue him. Add in Kross being an interfering mother trucker and the odds are against drew walking out with the titles.
> 
> Kross interfering, knocking out the ref, the Usos come charging out and start battering drew, KO runs out and starts fighting them off, Sami Zayn runs out tries to make peace, theroy runs out and low blows Roman, he then wakes the ref and hands his briefcase in, covers Roman but he kicks out. Roman throws theory over the top rope into everyone fighting below, Jay Uso gets clattered from behind, thinks it was Sami and starts battering him, KO fights him off then Jimmy jumps in, Sami Gets back up, looks at Roman in the ring, looks at KO getting battered, looks at Roman again, sami turns face, goes to defend KO, the ref is outside trying to get the Usos and KO/sami out the way. The crowd is going mental
> 
> Right then, you hear on the sound system “if you smellllllllll what the rock is cooking” the crowd go mental. Roman looks up the ramp to see the jabroni beating, pie eating great one standing there. The BOOM, claymore kick. Macintyre pins for the three. New champ. Crowd celebrates with macintyre while the Usos and Roman lay on the floor looking up a smiling rock.
> 
> New champ. And boom. There’s the Roman vs rock feud started up to finish WM next year!


hahah if the rock ever returned at clash oh my god!!


----------



## Shaun_27

BringBackMankind said:


> Right then, you hear on the sound system “if you smellllllllll what the rock is cooking” the crowd go mental. Roman looks up the ramp to see the jabroni beating, pie eating great one standing there. The BOOM, claymore kick. Macintyre pins for the three. New champ. Crowd celebrates with macintyre while the Usos and Roman lay on the floor looking up a smiling rock.


----------



## [The_Game]

It’s almost time!! I got a coach to cardiff around 6ish in morning! Let this be my best weekend ever! 😁


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565353791205113856
Setting up the heel turn


----------



## Shaun_27

[The_Game] said:


> It’s almost time!! I got a coach to cardiff around 6ish in morning! Let this be my best weekend ever! 😁


Have fun! I can tell how much you have been looking forward to it this whole time 🤣. No matter what happens or whatever the results are, it will be a great experience just being in the stadium!


----------



## [The_Game]

Shaun_27 said:


> Have fun! I can tell how much you have been looking forward to it this whole time 🤣. No matter what happens or whatever the results are, it will be a great experience just being in the stadium!


hahah yes Shaun enjoying this PLE being in the UK very much, so exciting to be watching wwe live on this magnitude, as opposed to a house show with no real stage and meaning. This will be a show with an impact, 65-70k people, it’s gonna be loud, it’s gonna be great! 😁


----------



## BringBackMankind

Shaun_27 said:


>


Yup, even more batschit than vince. 

Someone let HHH know so he can give me a storyline contract


----------



## [The_Game]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565403282809536514
So fury will be ringside, a face off with mcintyre then. They’re probably building to a wrestlemania match perhaps.


----------



## Bland

Hell yeah, Finally some confirmation on Fury. Would of preferred WWE promoting the main event as Fury as Special Enforcer but perhaps it does on the night or just Fury interferes when the ref gets "Knocked down." It would definitely add a who's sides he's on ala Mike Tyson WM 14. If WWE aren't ready for a title change, have him cost Drew, but if they are, have Fury punch Reigns, reveal a McIntrye shirt and then "revive" the ref. Drew then Claymores and we get the 1,2, 3. 

Although in that scenerio there is no rumoured


Spoiler



Bray


 return. Perhaps he can still return via a Dragon, (as surely something is going to happen with Dragon(s) as they have made a point of saying Dragons on TV(Yes I know they are Welsh) ), post McIntrye fireworks...


----------



## BringBackMankind

Bland said:


> Hell yeah, Finally some confirmation on Fury. Would of preferred WWE promoting the main event as Fury as Special Enforcer but perhaps it does on the night or just Fury interferes when the ref gets "Knocked down." It would definitely add a who's sides he's on ala Mike Tyson WM 14. If WWE aren't ready for a title change, have him cost Drew, but if they are, have Fury punch Reigns, reveal a McIntrye shirt and then "revive" the ref. Drew then Claymores and we get the 1,2, 3.
> 
> Although in that scenerio there is no rumoured
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bray
> 
> 
> return. Perhaps he can still return via a Dragon, (as surely something is going to happen with Dragon(s) as they have made a point of saying Dragons on TV(Yes I know they are Welsh) ), post McIntrye fireworks...


I dont think any dragons will be there. They have a pre season match against wasps the night before.


----------



## La Parka

Hopefully Bayleys crew get a big w after Monday's terrible ending


----------



## BringBackMankind

What’s the odds on Davy boy smith jnr rocking up at some point?


----------



## ClashAdjacent

*








LAST MINUTE Clash at the Castle: Selling 1 ticket (block L1) AND/OR ensuite double room in central Cardiff
*
Apologies if this type of post isn't allowed, but for anyone who is still looking to head to the show: Me and 2 friends were heading to COTC, 1 friend now can't make it. We booked a flat in central Cardiff (10 minutes walk from the stadium) that sleeps 3. I'm offering the room we now have spare - double bed and ensuite - for £190 on the Saturday night - the Friday night is an optional extra if you're coming down early. I'm also offering my friend's ticket for under face value - lower tier block L1 row 15 so a good position, booked on Ticketmaster. Get in touch and we can agree a price as I know things have fluctuated a lot.

Excited for a massive UK show, if you want a last-minute chance for a ticket AND/OR accommodation for 1-2 nights, let me know. Cheers.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

BringBackMankind said:


> What’s the odds on Davy boy smith jnr rocking up at some point?


He's appearing at some wrestling convention at a club in Cardiff tomorrow. So it is possible.


----------



## Irish Jet

[The_Game] said:


> So fury will be ringside, a face off with mcintyre then. *They’re probably building to a wrestlemania match perhaps.*


Definitely not.

Fury can't travel to the USA so whatever they're building too will have to be in Saudi or the UK.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Tomorrow is my birthday. It might be a sign that Roman loses the title on my birthday.


----------



## BringBackMankind

FrankieDs316 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday. It might be a sign that Roman loses the title on my birthday.


Happy birthday. And lets hope!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Before anybody gets ahead of themselves with thinking there'll be interference in the main event, there won't be. None of The Usos, Solo Sikoa, Paul Heyman or Karrion Kross flew over to Cardiff. Reigns will be going out there alone.

The most I can see happening is Bray Wyatt appearing on the stage to close the show staring McIntyre down.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Glad Kross isn’t there. He worried me. 

Why isn’t Hayman over? The DUIs twins may not have been allow in I suppose if they needed a work visa. Unusual though as our government usually look the other way if it means money will be made!


----------



## Irish Jet

Sheamus-Gunther and Rollins-Riddle should be special.

I’m intrigued by the main event. First time Roman could possibly lose in a long, long time. I still think they should wait for Cody.

Don’t give a shit about the 6 woman tag or the Mysterio-Judgement Day nonsense.

Does Bobby Lashley not have a match?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Sheamus/Gunther will probably be MOTN for me.

Hard hitting with lots of stiff shots and chops. Nothing better.


----------



## Sin City Saint

I really hope Drew does not win. I know he probably will because of the location and historical nature of the show but I REALLY think they should just wait for ‘Mania to have Roman lose the belts. 

If they can get through tomorrow with the belt still on Roman - they’d probably keep Roman off of Extreme Rules in October and he’d probably not be defending at Survior Series. The Saudi PPV between those would be tricky but you could have a headlining spectacle type match with The Bloodline against three other top stars in Hell In A Cell or something similar. Then it would be on to the road to ‘Mania next year. Really hoping Roman doesn’t drop the belt but I have a feeling he will.

The caveat being that they might do a post-show angle with Heyman saying that he snuck something in the contract where only the WWE title was being defended so Roman is still Unviersal…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Will be amazed if Roman doesn't walk out with his belts.


----------



## Sin City Saint

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Will be amazed if Roman doesn't walk out with his belts.


If they are smart, they will keep the belts on Roman. Why go this long and not have him lose it at a ‘Mania or SummerSlam? 

Have Sheamus win the IC title, THAT can be their big UK moment on the show…


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sin City Saint said:


> If they are smart, they will keep the belts on Roman. Why go this long and not have him lose it at a ‘Mania or SummerSlam?
> 
> Have Sheamus win the IC title, THAT can be their big UK moment on the show…


Also gives Roman the rub of beating Drew in hostile territory.


----------



## Sin City Saint

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Also gives Roman the rub of beating Drew in hostile territory.


True. And why build the title reign this long only to lose it to Drew? No offense to Drew or anything but I just don’t feel like he is “the guy” that should be defeating Roman for the belts after all this time. Drew is over but not as over as others on the roster.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sin City Saint said:


> True. And why build the title reign this long only to lose it to Drew? No offense to Drew or anything but I just don’t feel like he is “the guy” that should be defeating Roman for the belts after all this time. Drew is over but not as over as others on the roster.


If Cody returns at the Rumble. they will probably wait till Mania. Assuming plans haven't changed with Vince gone, and guys returning.


----------



## rich110991

There’s been a lot of promo for this on the TV in the UK today. Even on the news.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Spoiler: Spoiler if you believe xero news


----------



## Sin City Saint

RainmakerV2 said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler if you believe xero news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131983


So Xero is going with the possible theory of the Heyman storyline I suggested earlier in this thread - where Heyman snuck into the contract that only one belt would be on the line. She’s probably reading these forums for “rumors” so I’ll let her take the credit outside the forum but I did state it here first lol.


----------



## ThirdMan

I'd be fine with Roman dropping the WWE Title via some manner (if not at Clash, at another show in a multi-man match where he doesn't get pinned), but feel the Universal Title should only be dropped to a first-time world champion, be it Cody or someone else. Really _make_ someone that hasn't already been made.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Sin City Saint said:


> If they are smart, they will keep the belts on Roman. Why go this long and not have him lose it at a ‘Mania or SummerSlam?
> 
> Have Sheamus win the IC title, THAT can be their big UK moment on the show…


I’ll not get into a geography lesson but Sheamus isn’t from the U.K. so…………


----------



## alexpalmyra92

I’m not sure why Sheamus winning would be for the U.K. fans when he’s Irish


----------



## Sin City Saint

BringBackMankind said:


> I’ll not get into a geography lesson but Sheamus isn’t from the U.K. so…………


So embarrassing 😳

Should have said European moment, not UK moment…


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm looking forward to most of the matches but obviously the main event is the most intriguing. I really have no idea how it will play out. You would think no matter what there's going to be shenanigans. If Roman retains it'll be the result of Uso, Sami, or someone else interference. And even if Drew wins, you would think there would be some kind of surprise or swerve that would allow him to do so. But what? I have no idea.

If the want to get one title off of Roman but have him keep the other, I keep coming back to the idea of having Theory cash in to make it a 3 Way, but then Drew pins him to win. But then later in the week on Raw or SD, Heyman makes his return and does some legal mumbo jumbo to say Drew only gets to keep one title.


----------



## BringBackMankind

How do they get one title though? 

Say he gets pinned, he was pinned. Hayman doing some shady schit doesn’t take that away. If he’s going on this Uber long title run then you can’t taint it by having him holding it through a technically. It takes away from his aura of being unbeatable. 

If it’s a three way and theory gets pinned then the big dawg becomes an irrelevant factor in the match. You’d be as well just making him hand a title over on an episode of raw. 

All the build up. All the hype. Drew has to win and win decisively to make the crowd pop. 

I still can’t call or. Or the event as a whole. It’ll either be utterly epic, one for the ages, or just a very long house show with nothing to remember about it.


----------



## Sin City Saint

I feel like non-European fans are largely against a title change happening right now while European fans don’t see how it can’t happen right now at this event lol.

WWE has booked themselves into a corner as far as trying to please everyone with this one… 

A Bray return with a No Contest might be the answer…


----------



## ThirdMan

Sin City Saint said:


> I feel like non-European fans are largely against a title change happening right now while European fans don’t see how it can’t happen right now at this event lol.
> 
> WWE has booked themselves into a corner as far as trying to please everyone with this one…
> 
> A Bray return with a No Contest might be the answer…


A no-contest/DQ finish would piss off more viewers than either guy going over (clean, or via shenanigans). With or without a Bray return.


----------



## rich110991

Sin City Saint said:


> I feel like non-European fans are largely against a title change happening right now while European fans don’t see how it can’t happen right now at this event lol.
> 
> WWE has booked themselves into a corner as far as trying to please everyone with this one…
> 
> A Bray return with a No Contest might be the answer…


I’m from the UK and Roman for the win. Drew sucks.

I’m admittedly not very patriotic though, I wouldn’t support someone just because they’re from the UK.


----------



## Aewwe

I'd be disappointed if Tegan didn't make an appearance, even if not officially signed and just a one and done thing. Makes so much sense. There doesn't seem to be too many British wrestlers on the card, so would be pretty cool to have an actual Welsh star involved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Sin City Saint

ThirdMan said:


> A no-contest/DQ finish would piss off more viewers than either guy going over (clean, or via shenanigans). With or without a Bray return.


Maybe.

I myself know far more people personally that would prefer the lights go out after a ref bump with a Bray return (with Bray taking both men out) and the PPV ending at that moment than a Drew title win closing the show. Guess we will see.


----------



## ThirdMan

Sin City Saint said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I myself know far more people personally that would prefer the lights go out after a ref bump with a Bray return (with Bray taking both men out) and the PPV ending at that moment than a Drew title win closing the show. Guess we will see.


It would probably evoke memories of that awful Hell In A Cell match with Bray and Seth.


----------



## Sin City Saint

ThirdMan said:


> It would probably evoke memories of that awful Hell In A Cell match with Bray and Seth.


Nah, probs not. Maybe for some European fans. It would blow over by night time in the U.S. since it airs during the day in North America.


----------



## rich110991

I just realised it’s not going to be on at 1am  What time does it start please?


----------



## RainmakerV2

rich110991 said:


> I just realised it’s not going to be on at 1am  What time does it start please?



6pm UK time


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

So we know that Drew is:

Getting a huge entrance
Getting Broken Dreams back
Is in his home turf (technically)

There's no way McIntyre isn't leaving without at least one belt. Anyone who thinks Reigns is holding onto both belts is delusional.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

My thiing is

Have Damage Control take out Bliss before the start of the PPV, Adam Perce said you need to fine a 3rd partner fast

When the 6 Women Match Start, Bianca & Asuka found someone to Adam Perce

Damage Control comes out 1st, Then Asuka & Belair

Tegan's music hits & the crowd goes nuts for the local hero

The only problem, She has Visa Issuse, So the returning Becky Lynch is the 2nd option


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh shit bois


----------



## Aewwe

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So we know that Drew is:
> 
> Getting a huge entrance
> Getting Broken Dreams back
> Is in his home turf (technically)
> 
> There's no way McIntyre isn't leaving without at least one belt. Anyone who thinks Reigns is holding onto both belts is delusional.


And there's a Glasgow house show on Oct 30th, which will likely be to parade the title(s) in front of his actual home crowd, so more signs.

I still think the Theory cash in late on, announced as a triple threat for one title, and Drew pins Theory is the most likely route.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Tick tock.


----------



## Aewwe

I guess Riddle-Rollins and Gunther-Sheamus will both go long, possibly 90 mins between them, but 6 bouts does seem on the small side. There's normally at least 7 and sometimes 8. I guess there will be a quality-quantity argument to some extent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 132012
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit bois




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566004894670401536

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Aewwe said:


> I guess Riddle-Rollins and Gunther-Sheamus will both go long, possibly 90 mins between them, but 6 bouts does seem on the small side. There's normally at least 7 and sometimes 8. I guess there will be a quality-quantity argument to some extent.



Peacock only has the show scheduled for 2 hours 45 min. It's really a one match show for me anyway. I mean Riddle/Rollins and Gunther/Sheamus will be good matches but the main event is all I really am truly interested in.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

Does anyone want or know anyone who may want my tickets for tonight. Have had a few issues with being able to make it today with costs and hotels all being a nightmare price and ticketmaster changing my seats last minute. Ideally would like some money for them but happy to give them away later today if no offers.


----------



## rich110991

How many tickets mate? And how would we get them? For my cousin not for me.


----------



## rich110991

alexpalmyra92 said:


> Does anyone want or know anyone who may want my tickets for tonight. Have had a few issues with being able to make it today with costs and hotels all being a nightmare price and ticketmaster changing my seats last minute. Ideally would like some money for them but happy to give them away later today if no offers.


How many mate?


----------



## alexpalmyra92

I have two tickets 
L12 row 16 

The tickets are QR code so I can just send over

DM me if you want to speak more about it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566021124869263360


----------



## thorwold

Aewwe said:


> I guess Riddle-Rollins and Gunther-Sheamus will both go long, possibly 90 mins between them, but 6 bouts does seem on the small side. There's normally at least 7 and sometimes 8. I guess there will be a quality-quantity argument to some extent.


TV literally has the show slotted for 4 HOURS! No way this can be a 4 hour show  Even if all 4 mens matches went half an hour each from bell to bell I don't think they could do that. It makes me both excited because maybe they have some big shit planned, but also seriously hesitant that it's just going to be Video Packages at the Castle, and I'm not sure I dare watch it live even on this rare occasion when that is so easily possible.


----------



## thorwold

Also, I don't know which way this main event is going to go, but between Kross being there, and Fury being there, and the Uso's and Sami not being booked for the card I'm starting to think there's going to be a lot of bullshit involved.


----------



## rich110991

thorwold said:


> TV literally has the show slotted for 4 HOURS! No way this can be a 4 hour show  Even if all 4 mens matches went half an hour each from bell to bell I don't think they could do that. It makes me both excited because maybe they have some big shit planned, but also seriously hesitant that it's just going to be Video Packages at the Castle, and I'm not sure I dare watch it live even on this rare occasion when that is so easily possible.


I’m gonna watch The Voice and Who Wants to be a Millionaire first  Then I can skip the shit


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah I’ve been wondering why there’s so few matches announced. So many heavy hitters doing nothing.

I’m tuning in to see Broken Dreams. If they don’t give him that entrance the show is a 0/10.

Gonna feel so weird to watch a WWE PPV live in the evening. Never have done in my life.


----------



## alexpalmyra92

I seen on Twitter it won’t be on the network how will people watch it if you don’t have BT sport?


----------



## rich110991

alexpalmyra92 said:


> I seen on Twitter it won’t be on the network how will people watch it if you don’t have BT sport?


on a stream, am I fuck paying for it


----------



## Aewwe

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah I’ve been wondering why there’s so few matches announced. So many heavy hitters doing nothing.
> 
> I’m tuning in to see Broken Dreams. If they don’t give him that entrance the show is a 0/10.
> 
> Gonna feel so weird to watch a WWE PPV live in the evening. Never have done in my life.


Do you purposely boycott the Saudi shows? It worked out well in February. Elimination Chamber from around 5pm, and then Khan-Brook boxing later that night.


----------



## Aewwe

alexpalmyra92 said:


> I seen on Twitter it won’t be on the network how will people watch it if you don’t have BT sport?


Wow, that's crazy. Doesn't really affect me as I subscribe to both, but assume there will be a lot more ad breaks now. Makes the network pretty redundant this month if true, bar that NXT one tomorrow.


----------



## Aewwe

thorwold said:


> TV literally has the show slotted for 4 HOURS! No way this can be a 4 hour show  Even if all 4 mens matches went half an hour each from bell to bell I don't think they could do that. It makes me both excited because maybe they have some big shit planned, but also seriously hesitant that it's just going to be Video Packages at the Castle, and I'm not sure I dare watch it live even on this rare occasion when that is so easily possible.


I think that will be more just BT Sport covering basis' and allowing for extra time just in case, especially for people recording it, like they often do for the UFC - those main events usually start at 3am here and scheduled until 7am, but they're usually done by like 5.30/6am and they'll just have magazine type shows as filler to pad out the remaining TV schedule. If Peacock are saying 2 hrs 45 mins, then I suspect that will be more accurate.

I hope they do make a bit of a deal about the whole 30 years things though and have a bit of external British interest included.


----------



## TD Stinger

Predictions:

*I think after Dakota & IYO didn't get the Tag Belts on Monday, Bayley and them kind of have to win today. You don't want your new heel group losing 2 big matches in less than a week. Should be a good one with time. I could see there being some surprises after the match. Maybe Becky. Maybe Sasha & Naomi. Maybe even someone like Tegan Nox in her home country.

*Gunther vs. Sheamus is easy to predict in that Gunther will retain, though part of me does want Sheamus to get the IC Belt. Just looking forward to a good brawl.

*With Rollins and Riddle I feel like either Rollins wins or it ends in a No Contest. In the last few weeks this feud has gotten so person and so heated and as of right now, this match is just a normal match, no gimmicks. So I could see things getting out of hand and the match being thrown out. But if someone does win, it'll be Seth and the feud will continue.

*Liv vs. Shayna is probably the least anticipated match on the show for most people. Could be good but Liv's reign as champion, while fine, hasn't been anything hot so far. I would say Liv retains and we go from there, unless HHH really wants to shake things up with a surprise Shayna win.

*I think the Edge & Mysterios vs. Judgement Day stuff has been better since HHH took over but that said this feud does feel like it's been going on for a while with all sides. I feel like JD win this match, maybe with a Dominik heel turn, and that leads to one final match with Edge vs. Balor 1 on 1.

*And then the main event. This is a tough one to predict because I could see it going either way. I could see WWE staying with what's working and keeping Roman as champion. But you also want to see Drew win so much as well. And then of course there's the question of who might interfere or return in this match.

I'll just say that at the end of the day, I expect Drew to win, even if he only somehow comes away with 1 Belt in the end.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 132012
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit bois


Tired of seeing this morons tweets


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## Teemu™

My sources just got back to me. They're kicking off Roman's Mania program tonight and things are about to get fucking real. Look who was spotted at the airport.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

You guys want the match order for tonight’s show? Well here you go 



Spoiler



There is a kickoff match between Madcap Moss & Street Profits vs. Theory and Alpha Academy listed internally that has not been announced.

- Bianca Belair, Alexa Bliss & Asuka vs. Bayley, Dakota Kai and IYO Sky kick off the show

- IC Title: Sheamus vs. Gunther

- Smackdown Women's Title: Liv Morgan vs. Shayna Baszler

- Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. Judgment Day

- Matt Riddle vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins

- World Title: Drew McIntyre vs. Roman Reigns

Pre Show Backstage notes 

- Roman Reigns and Drew McIntyre were scheduled to get the most time of anyone on the show as of this morning.

- Ludwig Kaiser, Butch and Ridge Holland are all slated to be there. Pete Dunne is still referred to as Butch internally.

- Dominik Mysterio and Rhea Ripley are also listed as being in the building.

- The Usos and Paul Heyman are not listed.

- The title match is officially listed as "Undisputed WWE Universal Championship"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Most I've been excited for a WWE show in many years now. Just feels good to see such a huge show in the UK and WWE under new creative control. This is exciting times.

Actually really enjoyed RAW and SD this week too. Was just looking at the stage set earlier for this show, and it looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman Reigns prayer circle ENGAGED


----------



## American_Nightmare

So "Xero" was right about the kickoff


----------



## RainmakerV2

American_Nightmare said:


> So "Xero" was right about the kickoff



He's not always 100 percent but def has a source somewhere


----------



## American_Nightmare

I do see Rousey getting involved in this Morgan-Baszler match


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Man I want to believe Drew can do it, but best not to get my hopes up and just enjoy the match. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it does happen.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Feel like Liv-Shayna could go either way, I think Shayna got a good shot to do it tonight and she was my pick.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Aewwe said:


> Do you purposely boycott the Saudi shows? It worked out well in February. Elimination Chamber from around 5pm, and then Khan-Brook boxing later that night.


Yeah, it was actually so fun watching the PPV's from 5PM in the middle of the day rather than the usual 1am start


----------



## FriedTofu

Going to feel weird watching wrestling at this hour. Can't believe WWE made me interested in watching a glorified houseshow that they built up into one of the biggest PLE/PPV of the year.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

I can't wait for Sheamus and Gunther to clobber the hell out of each other.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If you're a bettor Drew is still at plus odds. I'd bet at least a little on him.


----------



## FriedTofu

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't wait for Sheamus and Gunther to clobber the hell out of each other.


Odds of Butch getting butchered by Gunther?

Wade Barrett has a great voice.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Yeah Wade has always been awesome. Shame he never got that World Title run during his heights.


----------



## sailord

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't wait for Sheamus and Gunther to clobber the hell out of each other.


Should be a really great match One of the ones I'm really looking forward to also Seth vs riddle


----------



## RockOfJericho

I wish they'd go back to WALTER and/or Pete Dunne and drop these stupid Vince names...


----------



## American_Nightmare

We gotta get Gunther and Lesnar at some point


----------



## The Fourth Wall

sailord said:


> Should be a really great match One of the ones I'm really looking forward to also Seth vs riddle


For sure, man. I got one of these two stealing the whole show, I think Riddle vs. Rollins is going to be excellent. Their promo segment on RAW was pretty amazing.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

American_Nightmare said:


> We gotta get Gunther and Lesnar at some point


Saw an interview earlier today with Cultaholic where he was talking about a Brock match. I'd love to see it.


----------



## BringBackMankind

To all my American friends, don’t worry about the start time. 

I watch rugby and at this time of year I have to watch New Zealand and Oz playing at 8am. Pacific guys you get to stay in bed until 10am, it’s all good.


----------



## FriedTofu

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah Wade has always been awesome. Shame he never got that World Title run during his heights.


I don't think he should have gotten a world title run during the Nexus run. Just doesn't feel right to jump straight to the main belt unless it is someone like Brock.

Also Wade just kept getting hurt when they tried to rebuild him in the upper mid-card. He still ended up with some IC title runs though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Madcap still wrestling in his boxer briefs i see. This dude ha potential at one point, but yeah that time has passed, he now wrestles in generic preset caw gear, and just acts hyper.


----------



## Teemu™

Underwhelming set, but then again kind of understandable.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

YES, a match on the kickoff show!
This has been a long time coming.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I love this setup


----------



## FriedTofu

That red cup is such an easy and cheap character prop for Montez. Can't believe it worked to make him stand out from the rest of the newer guys in his entrance.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Theory working the kickoff and then likely getting squashed by Goldberg in Saudi


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Arena is big time


----------



## FriedTofu

I want Theory to fail to upload the selfies because he forgot to switch on roaming and has no data.


----------



## FriedTofu

They really sped this match out of nowhere when Madcap tagged in. Everyone was running the ropes at full speed.


----------



## ThirdMan

Crowd was popping for _Madcap_, of all people. This is gonna be a great atmosphere.

(That said, I swear Moss runs the ropes as fast as anyone I've seen.)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Push Tez


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Crowd sounding incredibly loud on the Kick-off.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Did Theory come out with Austin in his name again? Or was he still just Theory?


----------



## CC91

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Did Theory come out with Austin in his name again? Or was he still just Theory?


Came out as Austin Theory. Commentators said his full name too


----------



## FriedTofu

Roman Reigns as Dhalsim is not something I expected from the graphics department.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

CC91 said:


> Came out as Austin Theory. Commentators said his full name too


Good. It's about time he got his full name back.


----------



## ThirdMan

Apparently that match was taped while we were watching the Kickoff from the studio, BTW. Everything on the main show should be completely live (well, five-to-ten-second delay), though.

Also, I suspect they had this Kickoff match to get the crowd excited, given that the women's six-person tag is apparently opening the show, and the heels are favoured to win (not that Bayley's group won't get some cheers).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IT'S FUCKING TIME GUYS 

HNNNGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH

IT'S FUCKING 1AM HERE AND I'M TIRED AS FUCK BUT I WASN'T MISSING THIS LIVE


----------



## FriedTofu

The fire-breathing dragon graphics at the crotch of Roman exiting the vehicle is...something.


----------



## Nostalgia

Austin Theory on the pre-show and losing.  Great way to book your future world champion.

I have little interest in the rest of the card, but I am curious how the main event will end. Will stream the show just because it's in a suitable timezone for me. This is the biggest plus for me about having a UK PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That is one big ass stadium. Cool to see.


----------



## Rockymin

I'm here to see Alexa's match and Liv's match. So I'll probably be done quickly today lol.


----------



## ThirdMan

FriedTofu said:


> The fire-breathing dragon graphics at the crotch of Roman exiting the vehicle is...something.


Well, they're clearly suggesting that Roman's crotch is on fire, so he should probably get that looked at by a doctor.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I feel I'm going to be the lone Aussie in here tonight unless some of my brethren are staying up too.


----------



## American_Nightmare

They usually have Brock work these big shows so I'm definitely surprised he isn't on this card


----------



## Serpico Jones

Here we go.


----------



## FriedTofu

ThirdMan said:


> Well, they're clearly suggesting that Roman's crotch is on fire, so he should probably get that looked at by a doctor.


I bet there is going to be a long line of willing 'doctors'.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

American_Nightmare said:


> They usually have Brock work these big shows so I'm definitely surprised he isn't on this card


Brock won't be around until Mania season.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No doll for Alexa. Love to see that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Alexa looking like a whole arse snack


----------



## fabi1982

I just love how over Asuka is after years of bad booking!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

I expected an open roof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damage Control with an actual theme?


----------



## FriedTofu

NOOOOOOOOOO!

They didn't give Iyo her entrance theme!


----------



## TMTT

Stadium and crowd looks great.


----------



## FriedTofu

Bayley is OVER.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Nothing like a UK crowd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They're singing the song!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bayley trying to stay heel and get heat. She's great.


----------



## Rockymin

FriedTofu said:


> Bayley is OVER.


I wish her career was over.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Who the fuck is Triple Tails


----------



## sailord

Wow! Cole actually brought up asuka and sky used to be on a team


----------



## TMTT

That was a random reference, no Vince in charge.


----------



## FriedTofu

The crowd has completely ruined their plan for the match cheering on Bayley hahaha.


----------



## shadow_spinner

UK crowds really love Bayley


----------



## Rockymin

Alexa ring attire is looking more like the Goddess today. I like it!


----------



## Blonde

Bayley’s the most over in this 6 tag


----------



## toontownman

Wait for the Walter chants later. Wonder If they will sing his old theme. They should really use it tonight lol


----------



## toontownman

Rockymin said:


> Alexa ring attire is looking more like the Goddess today. I like it!


Ripe for a Bray return to drag her back into the mire..


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566112133447811072


----------



## FriedTofu

shadow_spinner said:


> UK crowds really love Bayley


Also helps that her name fits so well into a song. Soccer crowd love to sing silly puns. Arsenal has a new chant about a player named Saliba to the the tune of Tequila.


----------



## Araragi

Joshi historian Michael Cole.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Showstopper said:


> That is one big ass stadium. Cool to see.


This is why we’ve been saying this is not an overseas house show. This is on a par with summerslam


----------



## Blonde

toontownman said:


> Ripe for a Bray return to drag her back into the mire..


Bray returning and teaming with Alexa, Dolph and Gunther to do a RTC gimmick would be amazing.


----------



## FriedTofu

Lol Bianca just stood there while Alexa was getting pinned. And what a weak kick out.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Is it just me or is bayley very orange? Like oompah loompah orange!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Hey Bayley


----------



## TMTT

BringBackMankind said:


> Is it just me or is bayley very orange? Like oompah loompah orange!!!


Using the good stuff brother.


----------



## Mutant God

Rhhodes said:


> Bray returning and teaming with Alexa, Dolph and Gunther to do a RTC gimmick would be amazing.


Bray, Bliss, Braun, and Bobby Roode


----------



## FriedTofu

Just notice Bianca is still wearing the ribbon. Shouldn't it be illegal to have a headgear on during the match? hmmm


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What a terrible opener, hopefully this crap ends soon


----------



## Slickdude458

God that match was shit so slow why was it so long aswell ffs !! Zzzz


----------



## Mainboy

Anything less than a Bayley win was a disgrace.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Thought the heel team would go over but didn't think Belair would eat the pin


----------



## Blonde

Wow Bianca got pinned for the first time in 10 months


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That match was great. The right team won too.


----------



## ThirdMan

Really fun match, and Bayley gets her heat by pinning the champ, even though it took three consecutive finishers from three different women to do it.


----------



## troyag93

The match went 30 minutes. Better not be the longest match on the card.


----------



## TMTT

That didn't warm up the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match and obviously the heels had to win with what happened on Monday.


----------



## Blonde

Cody 😍😍😍😍😍 I’m not ready to be wet so early in the morning


----------



## FriedTofu

Sloppy at times but they got the new heel stable to showcase their moves so all's well. Alexa getting in some loud slaps was a surprise too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That match was great. The right team won too.


you can't be serious, womens wrestling is abysmal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't wait until Cody comes back. People think WWE has been hot now, wait until Cody comes back.


----------



## TMTT

Absurd how over Cody is now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> That didn't warm up the crowd.


Don't blame them, what a train wreck


----------



## toontownman

TMTT said:


> That didn't warm up the crowd.


They don't need warming up lol. 

But it didn't keep them at fever pitch for sure. Liked the finish though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> you can't be serious, womens wrestling is abysmal


The crowd liked it and it was pretty fun in my opinion, good way to heat the crowd up.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Can't wait until Cody comes back. People think WWE has been hot now, wait until Cody comes back.


Yeah, hopefully he's able to sustain his overness with the crowd when he returns, because crowds can sometimes be fickle and uncooperative with these things.


----------



## holy

There was no need for the women's 6 man tag to go 30 minutes.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

TYSON!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, hopefully he's able to sustain his overness with the crowd when he returns, because crowds can sometimes be fickle and uncooperative with these things.


I think he'll be fine. Doubt they forgot who he is.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I can see Fury playing a part in the finish


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566116454587678721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566116502142652416


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmm - this is free on my cable - might give this a watch

see what the fed is all about these days


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Xero News on the money, he said they'd be in attendance for the IC Title match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Bret Hart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brett 🔥


----------



## FriedTofu

I think WWE lucked out by giving the opening match to the 6 women match. Imagine the crowd still singing the Bayley song for the later more important matches.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> I think he'll be fine. Doubt they forgot who he is.


Oh, they won't forget who he is, but sometimes crowds reject someone when they're pushed too hard by the company. But he'll be returning with Triple H in charge, and not Vince, so it should be OK.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Fight night. 

Fight night. 

I’m a Sheamus fan for this one fella


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Xero News on the money, he said they'd be in attendance for the IC Title match.


Please stop talking about that moron 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rockymin

Wow, Brett looks so old.


----------



## toontownman

Didn't expect this to go on so early. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IT'S TIME FOR A FUCKING BRUTAL FIGHT


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The real main event


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Please stop talking about that moron 🤦‍♂️


No


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rockymin said:


> Wow, Brett looks so old.


No duh


----------



## toontownman

Cole bigging up the UK indies by name


----------



## Not Lying

This should be a great match. Let’s go Gunther.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> No


Yes, he's an actual moron 🤡🤡


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Oh, they won't forget who he is, but sometimes crowds reject someone when they're pushed too hard by the company. But he'll be returning with Triple H in charge, and not Vince, so it should be OK.


I don't see how he's been pushed too hard. Hasn't won a Title yet and got injured right when he was about to take off. He was getting increases in the ratings before RAW's ratings recently went up. He was also easily getting the best reactions in the entire company during this time period, too.


----------



## shadow_spinner

MOTN coming up right here


----------



## toontownman

IMPERIUM!


----------



## ThirdMan

Imperium's back. Cool.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IMPERIUM IS BACK


----------



## toontownman

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> IMPERIUM IS BACK


Phenomenal!!


----------



## Hayabusasc

Imperium is back but they're still referring to Pete Dunne as Butch.

What did Pete do to Triple H to deserve that?


----------



## I am the Storm

HHH fixing another Vince mistake by re-uniting Imperium.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> I don't see how he's been pushed too hard. Hasn't won a Title yet and got injured right when he was about to take off. He was getting increases in the ratings before RAW's ratings recently went up. He was also easily getting the best reactions in the entire company during this time period, too.


By "too hard", I mean from the perspective of impossible-to-please fans. Like, they see the company has "their guy", so the crowd begins to rebel against it. Anyways, it probably won't happen, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Mainboy

Triple H is a truly great booking guy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Now give him his name back and push him to the moon


----------



## toontownman

Great start


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> By "too hard", I mean from the perspective of impossible-to-please fans. Like, they see the company has "their guy", so the crowd begins to rebel against it. Anyways, it probably won't happen, so it's a moot point.


Ah, I see. That was one of the things that surprised me most; Cody wasn't experiencing that before he got injured, which was/is a great sign for him. Guess we'll see what happens when he comes back, but I'd be shocked if he's screwed now.


----------



## Trophies

Scrappy Butch doing flips lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Oh cool Imperium. Triple H does love his factions.


----------



## TMTT

WALTER and Pete Dunne, sorry Gunther and his Butch.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Sheamus must be genuinely one of the toughest guys in wwe. I reckon he’d be handy in a bar fight


----------



## shadow_spinner

Love how factions seem to be more of a theme in the HHH era. Really changes the dynamic with the bloodline when nearly everyone walks out to the ring with backup.


----------



## Teemu™

Pretty hype seeing pro wrestlers who are over 6 feet tall.


----------



## Kid Spice

My video feed doesn't seem in HD on this.


----------



## FrankenTodd

BringBackMankind said:


> Sheamus must be genuinely one of the toughest guys in wwe. I reckon he’d be handy in a bar fight


He’s Irish. Of course he would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, how long can you be in the ropes without the ref counting 5 in the fed now?

rules changed?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This place is massive, hopefully this is a yearly show


----------



## melkam647

Gunther looks so exhausted already


----------



## Teemu™

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, how long can you be in the ropes without the ref counting 5 in the fed now?
> 
> rules changed?


Would you go tell Walter and Sheamus anything?


----------



## Serpico Jones

This match is awesome.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

I fuck w/ this match lol. Nothin technical just 2 guys kickin the shit outta each other


----------



## shadow_spinner

melkam647 said:


> Gunther looks so exhausted already


He's wrestled 40 minute matches before, he's fine


----------



## sailord

Really enjoying this match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Teemu™ said:


> Would you go tell Walter and Sheamus anything?


lol, the way they are slapping, very likely not


----------



## Serpico Jones

Sheamus is taking some brutal bumps.


----------



## Jersey

Slug fest I like it


----------



## toontownman

Good God. This has turned into Rhea and dominic. Fair play for taking it Sheamus.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gunther is a beast


----------



## FriedTofu

This match is just going to be how red can Gunther make Sheamus look.


----------



## sailord

Sheamus chest is fucked up


----------



## melkam647

Gunther vs Lesnar would be a lit match


----------



## TMTT

Some old school stiffness.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I like this Gunther fella

looks like a human Darkseid


----------



## BringBackMankind

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I fuck w/ this match lol. Nothin technical just 2 guys kickin the shit outta each other


“Wrestling is fake”

Someone forgot to tell Sheamus and Gunther


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sheamus' chest is fucked.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Brutal.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That sweat off the back replay was nasty lol


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566119169271144450

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566119747523076096


----------



## shadow_spinner

GOD DAMN


----------



## toontownman

Somewhere draganov is getting PTSD watching this and clutching his chest.


----------



## TMTT

Gunther and Sheamus better have a singles match soon.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is sooo good, these two warriors are going at it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait…. Some people tell me this sort of table stuff is a DQ normally 

glad the ref is letting it play out

ps> very good match


----------



## I am the Storm

A good ol’ hoss fight! I love it!


----------



## Kid Spice

Haha, Sheamus beating the living shit out of Gunther!


----------



## Mainboy

Gunther will be main eventing a WM in 5 years.


----------



## TMTT

Kid Spice said:


> Haha, Sheamus beating the living shit out of Gunther!


Receipt for his chest.


----------



## Teemu™

This is wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

This has been a fun hard hitting match. 

Now I need Miro vs Wardlow for the TNT title


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## FriedTofu

I like how Sheamus hit Gunther for like 12 times but the ref count was only up to six.


----------



## RockOfJericho

They be clubbering, Tony!


----------



## Awareness

See, now this is the type of shit I wanna see more of. Gunther is one of the few NXT call-ups I can see the hype for.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Come through Sheamus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blonde

This makes me want to start watching Smackdown again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAMN. That is one HUGE ass crowd.


----------



## TMTT

Push both to the moon.


----------



## shadow_spinner

This is great


----------



## Mainboy

Hearing fucking Ed Sheeran playing in the background outside my house is ruining ths match for me.


----------



## BringBackMankind

I’m sorry but this is making me wince. Sheamus won’t be able to wax his chest for months 

The pain……..


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

These fans are awesome


----------



## Kishido

So with Vinci on the team will Gunther and Ludwig stop using German language and wearing a Germany sweater


----------



## melkam647

That was a weak ass powerbomb by Gunther lol


----------



## RapShepard

Gonna be a fun wrestling weekend


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lot less camera cuts - did Dunn not make his flight?

can actually follow this and not want to puke

very good match - never thought would say that about a sheamus match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mainboy said:


> Hearing fucking Ed Sheeran playing in the background outside my house is ruining ths match for me.


Sounds like torture


----------



## troyag93

Showstopper said:


> DAMN. That is one HUGE ass crowd.


60,000
Is larger then Summerslam


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cole without Vince in his ear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lot less camera cuts - did Dunn not make his flight?
> 
> can actually follow this and not want to puke
> 
> very good match - never thought would say that about a sheamus match


You've just been watching complete shit for three years now, even 2014 TNA would seem amazing.


----------



## BringBackMankind

It’s the sweat getting slapped off him. That shit is just sore!!!!!


----------



## RockOfJericho

This is a great f'n match


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lot less camera cuts - did Dunn not make his flight?
> 
> can actually follow this and not want to puke
> 
> very good match - never thought would say that about a sheamus match


Whatever happened let's hope he misses more often lol. Man thinks people can't understand action without hella cuts lol


----------



## sailord

It's been around since he's one with a lariat


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Amazing storytelling 👏


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

clotheslined the shit outta em lol

loved that fuckin match


----------



## I am the Storm

Hell of a match!

Those men are gonna be hurting like hell tomorrow.


----------



## FriedTofu

Sweet looking Celtic cross.


----------



## Trophies

Sheamus…put that body on ice after that one.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That was brilliant. Fantastic match.


----------



## Kishido

Imperium!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WHAT A MATCH!!! That was an absolute war


----------



## BringBackMankind

Gunther wins the match. 

Sheamus wins the crowd!


----------



## Sling Shot

That was a great match, brutal stuff


----------



## Teemu™

Ironically, this was way more pro wrestling than the sissy fights you see in the Dub.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great match and great crowd. Lots of fun.


----------



## Kishido

Push Gunther and Imperium to the moon! 

But no German language anymore during promos?


----------



## Mainboy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sounds like torture


Indeed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5*

this gunther is the business


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Match of the night


----------



## troyag93

Drew and Roman going to have a hard time beating that.


----------



## melkam647

Is that Clotheline from hell in Gunther's move repertoire? He executed it well and should continue to use it. One of my favorite/most-satisfying finishers of all time when JBL did it.


----------



## I am the Storm

Loving the love for Sheamus. He has been criminally underrated by most for some time.


----------



## Kid Spice

Well I enjoyed that match, so did the wife.


----------



## toontownman

Fuck me is that ever an ovation for Sheamus!


----------



## RapShepard

Teemu said:


> Ironically, this was way more pro wrestling than the sissy fights you see in the Dub.






That match was great, but AEW has some dope matches too


----------



## Paul12907

As a Brit this gives me the feels


----------



## Dolorian

Really great crowd and top notch match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

troyag93 said:


> Drew and Roman going to have a hard time beating that.


That match was seriously amazing


----------



## shadow_spinner

Incredible match, don't see how any match tops this


----------



## Jersey

I am the Storm said:


> Loving the love for Sheamus. He has been criminally underrated by most for some time.


Agreed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

toontownman said:


> Fuck me is that ever an ovation for Sheamus!


This crowd is amazing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Teemu™ said:


> Ironically, this was way more pro wrestling than the sissy fights you see in the Dub.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

As a guy who hated Imperium and GUNTHER for their entire NXT run, he had seriously grown on me over the last 5 months, he's easily the right guy to hold the Intercontinental Championship. 

And I didn't look at my phone the entirety of that match, that's not something I do often.


----------



## ThirdMan

Great match. They chopped the shit out of each other, as expected.


----------



## Trophies

Aw Gable and Jordan in the USO video package.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thank goodness my Usos made it through Customs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 132040


Factual lol, you can say a lot negative about AEW, but they have some entertaining ass matches

I need Miro vs Wardlow vs Hobbs in some combination after that


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As a guy who hated Imperium and GUNTHER for their entire NXT run, he had seriously grown on me over the last 5 months, he's easily the right guy to hold the Intercontinental Championship.
> 
> And I didn't look at my phone the entirety of that match, that's not something I do often.


I like Walter because he's part of a rare breed these days: an adult man-sized wrestler over 6 feet tall who looks like a wrestler.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Ah good. Basler vs Morgan is next. I can go for a piss and find some food (not at the same time)


----------



## Londonlaw

Heels won the first 2 matches…

Law of averages, and all that… 🙄


----------



## Error_404

What a terrific match that was... Peak strong style


----------



## Kid Spice

Here comes The Ugly Stick


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Perfect come down match lol


----------



## Teemu™

Walter's win unfortunately kind of telegraphs Drew winning later on.


----------



## Araragi

C'MON SHAYNA


----------



## Awareness

Only thing I worry with Gunther is he needs opponents that are fine with getting a match full of receipts. It's not like you have a huge roster full of guys that look like they'd be fine or even handle that type of physicality.


----------



## RockOfJericho

God, I hate Shayna Baszler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Come on. Give me Rollins/Riddle.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Wait when the hell did it start? The times are so confusing I thought it was 9PM UK time


----------



## ThirdMan

I expect Shayna to work a fairly slow, methodical pace here. But it'll still probably be the shortest match on the card. Impossible to immediately follow Gunther vs Sheamus, but should be a decent enough cool-down match before Edge and Rey come out.


----------



## sailord

melkam647 said:


> Is that Clotheline from hell in Gunther's move repertoire? He executed it well and should continue to use it. One of my favorite/most-satisfying finishers of all time when JBL did it.


Yes he has won matches with it before in nxt uk along with splash from the top and the power bomb he has been using


----------



## FriedTofu

Poor women having to follow that match. Setting them up to fail.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Teemu™ said:


> I like Walter because he's part of a rare breed these days: an adult man-sized wrestler over 6 feet tall who looks like a wrestler.


I think Gunther dropping the pudding belly and looking like an oversized baby really helped his image a lot.


----------



## Teemu™

Seth Grimes said:


> Wait when the hell did it start? The times are so confusing I thought it was 9PM UK time


6pm UK time, I believe.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuuuck, no wonder fed fam moans about Dub video packages - that’s like 2 packages for 10 minutes

dang peeps….


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> Come on. Give me Rollins/Riddle.


They're in the second-to-last match. Co-main event, as it were.


----------



## Rankles75

Can we just have Sheamus and Gunther fight every week?


----------



## shadow_spinner

This women's match is going to die a death


----------



## fabi1982

That was a hell of a match. Crowd was the cherry on top. What a night so far


----------



## Teemu™

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think Gunther dropping the pudding belly and looking like an oversized baby really helped his image a lot.


Oh for sure. But of course IWC's loser nerds all sang in unison that he looked better fat. Fuck off.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Showstopper said:


> Come on. Give me Rollins/Riddle.


You'll have to wait until right before the main event. It's going on 2nd last.


----------



## troyag93

First two matches were 30 minutes which is fine. This Women’s Title match doesn’t need to be that long please.


----------



## Londonlaw

I like that the commentators are making the distinction between NXT Shayna and main roster Shayna 👏


----------



## Blonde

Can they give Shayna her old theme back?


----------



## TMTT

What kind of bullshit win is Liv going to have?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Liv is gonna get wrecked


----------



## ThirdMan

50/50 chance the crowd boos Liv here.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Teemu™ said:


> 6pm UK time, I believe.


The website I use was doing a countdown until 9PM, and I seen another one say it'd be 5PM but when I tuned in at 5 it wasn't on, FML hahaha


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ayeee! Leon!


----------



## melkam647

Showstopper said:


> Come on. Give me Rollins/Riddle.


We need a break from intense matches though. So good thing this crap is on now so we can catch our breaths...


----------



## American_Nightmare

Rousey getting involved will wake up the crowd here


----------



## Mainboy

Seriously I’m starting to regret not going now. 

Regardless of the price next time I’ll be going.


----------



## Trophies

Well at least Liv looks great in white.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Time for a break while this crap is on


----------



## Mainboy

I fear Shayna Bazler has made a mistake in letting Ronda Rousey do her makeup here.


----------



## TMTT

Liv seems to be just a pretty face.


----------



## melkam647

Boy, that Liv is looking extra hot today with that white outfit


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Thank you HHH for a great product again!


----------



## TMTT

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Thank you HHH for a great product again!


What a difference it makes to have WWE without Vince.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Shayna needs to dominate here.


----------



## RockOfJericho

We need more Candice Lerae and less Shayna Baszler


----------



## FriedTofu

I'm here to simp for Liv. That outfit is naughty and nice. That collar.


----------



## Blonde

This needs to be a squash. Sorry, Liv. You can come back repackaged as a heel.


----------



## Seth Grimes

TMTT said:


> What a difference it makes to have WWE without Vince.


Turns out people were right the whole time, Vince was over the hill when it came to knowing what's best for wrestling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

….. not so sure this is what you wanted after that Sheamus x Gunther match

the ladies looking slow and ‘rehearsed’ in comparison

a high flying match would’ve been better IMO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FriedTofu said:


> I'm here to simp for Liv. That outfit is naughty and nice. That collar.


Liv sucks


----------



## Seth Grimes

Leon Edwards oi oi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Liv is definitely more of an AEW woman than a WWE woman. I'll be nice and leave it at that.


----------



## melkam647

Shayna Baszler, with the charisma of a tin can


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Liv sucks


Yeah but she's hot 🤷


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> Liv is definitely more of an AEW woman than a WWE woman. I'll be nice and leave it at that.


Well I thought Ruby Riott was better than Liv, and well, we can see what happened to her over there aha


----------



## FriedTofu

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Liv sucks


----------



## Blonde

This is already 5 minutes too long. You let Baslzer squash and then brawl with Rousey.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rhhodes said:


> This is already 5 minutes too long. You let Baslzer squash and then brawl with Rousey.


Is the match over yet ? I turned it off


----------



## BringBackMankind

Make it end already. 

The crowd have started talking amongst themselves


----------



## toontownman

Liv as a heel or not at all please.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I've accepted that Baszler is not to my taste. She's too slow and plodding for me. I do like Liv, but she hasn't shown she has a way to carry someone like Baszler to a good match. This is boring.


----------



## grumpygrumpalot

Is that an Imperial Fists inspired outfit that Shayna is wearing?!


----------



## Seth Grimes

toontownman said:


> Liv as a heel or not at all please.


I'll take not at all please


----------



## FriedTofu

Rhhodes said:


> This is already 5 minutes too long. You let Baslzer squash and then brawl with Rousey.


Isn't a long and boring match what most of Shayna's matches are on NxT?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

😊


----------



## I am the Storm

Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think Shayna belongs in AEW, too.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Mainboy said:


> Seriously I’m starting to regret not going now.
> 
> Regardless of the price next time I’ll be going.


I'm not convinced there'll be another one. Not unless some city puts up the money again. The pound to the dollar is crap and although ticket sales are strong, they've not got close to moving as many as Summerslam 1992.


----------



## ThirdMan

I wish Liv hit her finisher a little cleaner and more impactfully there, but that was a well-constructed match. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Blonde

lol awful fucking decision......


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thought Hunter would go with his girl there tbh.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FriedTofu said:


> Isn't a long and boring match what most of Shayna's matches are on NxT?


Both of these women are terrible


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That’s wasn’t too bad i guess

seems like the same quality as the AEWs woman’s div IMO

2/5 ?


----------



## shadow_spinner

If this was Vince, he would have booked a squash. Triple H booked this to be a lengthy good match


----------



## BringBackMankind

Wow. 

I don’t like shitting on woman’s wrestling but that match compared to Sheamus and Gunther just put woman’s wrestling back 5 years


----------



## TMTT

Clean finish, call me suprised.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I was folding clothes during that shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Not gonna lie I think this is the wrong decision.


----------



## Rockymin

Huzzah! Liv wins!!! 🥰


----------



## TMTT

BringBackMankind said:


> Wow.
> 
> I don’t like shitting on woman’s wrestling but that match compared to Sheamus and Gunther just put woman’s wrestling back 5 years


That was divas era quality for sure.


----------



## Londonlaw

As I said, law of averages… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mainboy

RuthlessAttitude said:


> I'm not convinced there'll be another one. Not unless some city puts up the money again. The pound to the dollar is crap and although ticket sales are strong, they've not got close to moving as many as Summerslam 1992.


A PPV in Scotland would be amazing


----------



## troyag93

Ronda and Liv Morgan still have business. Idk why you guys thought Liv was losing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> I think Shayna belongs in AEW, too.


Shayna belongs in the shadow realm


----------



## FrankenTodd

Philly, please. Let’s limit parking lot fights to a handful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

troyag93 said:


> Ronda and Liv Morgan still have business. Idk why you guys thought Liv was losing.


Liv sucks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I thought nxt Uk was kaput?


----------



## FriedTofu

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thought Hunter would go with his girl there tbh.


It was obvious Shayna was just a placeholder until Rousey or Charlotte return.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The charisma vacuum losing was the correct decision.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That’s wasn’t too bad i guess
> 
> seems like the same quality as the AEWs woman’s div IMO
> 
> 2/5 ?


Liv is Britt Baker with none of the charm, but around long enough people pitied her and wanted her as champion... and now they hate it.


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Liv sucks


Ok, liv and Ronda are still feuding do it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Araragi

That wasn't so bad for a Liv Morgan match. She still shouldn't be positioned at the top of the division. Sad times. Shayna is still awesome; I hope she does get that run on the main roster eventually.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Three matches left and still two and a half hours time left. It’s going to be a slog after that brutal Sheamus/Gunther match.


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> Ronda and Liv Morgan still have business. Idk why you guys thought Liv was losing.


Because Ronda vs. Shayna was going to be what we just saw with Gunther vs. Sheamus but for the women's division. Instead we get another short, screaming mid-Morgan match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Who ?


----------



## Irish Jet

Only getting caught up now. 

Holy fuck Sheamus-Gunther was perfect. My favourite match in a long time and what modern wrestling should be - Not the fucking gymnastics that Meltzer jerks off to. Felt like a war.


----------



## Teemu™

Eh, Liv's hot, so I don't care.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566130487705440258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566131085758660612


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well...I don't care about this match either, back for football


----------



## TMTT

RapShepard said:


> Liv is Britt Baker with none of the charm, but around long enough people pitied her and wanted her as champion... and now they hate it.


She is the best they got, Sasha would have been a massive addition.


----------



## Insanityward88

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I thought nxt Uk was kaput?


It is but HHH still wants to do nxt England and Japan within the next year


----------



## FrankenTodd

If you’re going to use Undertaker’s colors and lighting, at least don’t suck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley taking control of the womens division, Imperium reformed with Walter STILL IC champion, Liv Morgan retaining her title! So far so good! 

Its time for Bayley to control the RAW womens championship btw and hopefully that happens ASAP!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RapShepard said:


> Liv is Britt Baker with none of the charm, but around long enough people pitied her and wanted her as champion... and now they hate it.


Don't insult Britt like that


----------



## troyag93

Rhhodes said:


> Because Ronda vs. Shayna was going to be what we just saw with Gunther vs. Sheamus but for the women's division. Instead we get another short, screaming mid-Morgan match.


Ok you can want whatever you want. Liv and Ronda are still feuding. Thats your fault thinking Shayna was going to win.


----------



## RapShepard

TMTT said:


> She is the best they got, Sasha would have been a massive addition.


Nah they got way better, but she's getting her charity "thanks for your service" run. It happens, hopefully it's over soon.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Shayna belongs in the shadow realm


Send Marik Ishtar! 😂


----------



## BringBackMankind

Right. Let’s move on

Will edge be able to carry this tag match???


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

NGL this card kinda sucks. Gunther and Sheamus was amazing and I'm looking forward to the main event, everything else is kind of mid


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

No way would Johnny Saint, Adrian Street and World of Sport be getting mentions if Vince was booking 😂 

Definitely an air of the NXT Takeover specials from 2015 - 2020 about this show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Don't insult Britt like that


Who insulted the DMD?! 😡


----------



## Hayabusasc

I'm convinced there's nothing that can make me interested in Dominik Mysterio.


----------



## Dolorian

Hopefully we get some Rhea beating up some Mysterios.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

who is the lesbian lady with Rey Mysterio ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Fun Fact: Rhea Ripley’s last match was on June 6th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not gonna lie I think this is the wrong decision.


Yep but they backed themselves into a corner with Liv and in usual WWE fashion they are staying the course hell or high water.


----------



## Magicman38

I watched the last few minutes of that match and Log’s offense is just not very good or believable.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Is that El Generico WTF


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn getting downvoted on Reddit because I said the planned Extreme Rules main event is Kross vs McIntyre. 

It's not even confirmed and people are going "Woah spoilers bro!!"


----------



## Paul12907

This Edge POP


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Loll, Edge

always great


----------



## troyag93

oh no! Edge take that shit off!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

If Liv got over with me then she must be over af and totally should retain the title! 😂


----------



## melkam647

Okay, I wouldn't have guessed Edge walking out with a mask if you'd given me 20 tries haha nice touch


----------



## TMTT

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is that El Generico WTF


He is back! Ole...!


----------



## Teemu™

Is that El Generico?


----------



## Awareness

You now remember that time Edge & Christian dressed as the Conquistadors and had to stuff their hair into the mask.


----------



## Dolorian

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Damn getting downvoted on Reddit because I said the planned Extreme Rules main event is Kross vs McIntyre.
> 
> It's not even confirmed and people are going "Woah spoilers bro!!"


SquaredCirlce reddit downvotes you for breathing. Don't think much about it.


----------



## Irish Jet

So how does this end?

Rey gets distracted when Rhea doms Dom at ringside?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Edge is over as FUCK


----------



## Mainboy

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Damn getting downvoted on Reddit because I said the planned Extreme Rules main event is Kross vs McIntyre.
> 
> It's not even confirmed and people are going "Woah spoilers bro!!"


Reddit has always been full of idiots


----------



## toontownman

Edge with a better pop here than Toronto lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Damn getting downvoted on Reddit because I said the planned Extreme Rules main event is Kross vs McIntyre.
> 
> It's not even confirmed and people are going "Woah spoilers bro!!"


Those spoilers sound good tbh! 😁


----------



## RapShepard

melkam647 said:


> Okay, I wouldn't have guessed Edge walking out with a mask if you'd given me 20 tries haha nice touch


You'd have had a better chance predicting the Mega Millions lottery 2 weeks in a row lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Edge is looking good for his age


----------



## -XERO-

From earlier....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566113655720124417
From Hell....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566133052014825472


----------



## Slickdude458

Edge needs another title run his pops are as loud as cody and he's been back for years now lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, who is the leader of this faction?

Ripley?


----------



## Teemu™

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Edge is looking good for his age


No excuses for the Dub roster.


----------



## FrankenTodd

There can only be one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

IF YOU BELIEVE YOURS IS THE ONLY WAY


----------



## FriedTofu

Calling it now. Dom is going to attack Edge and cost them the match.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhea is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, who is the leader of this faction?
> 
> Ripley?


Actually Yes lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Teemu™ said:


> No excuses for the Dub roster.


cope fedfam, the bad Dub won’t get you tonight


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hunter leaving no doubt who the star is here.


----------



## Awareness

Rhea and Damien Priest look like they stole their entrance outfits from Pinhead.


----------



## toontownman

Hammerlock with a shout out..lol 

All about the indies tonight


----------



## FrankenTodd

Dimbulb Dom has gotta turn HERE or we riot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkam647

I don't expect anything less than Rhea and Dominik in a live dominatrix sex show celebration at the end of this match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

troyag93 said:


> Actually Yes lol


….. oh

ok, good stuff, good stufff, good good good

ps> from that video package alone its kinda easy to predict that Dom turns? Or did i see that wrong?


----------



## TMTT

They really killed Judgment Day when Edge left the group, should scrap it.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Nope. Judgement day will win. Because Dominic’s mullet deserves to lose!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Rey reminds me of Marvin The Martian.


----------



## Araragi

The real winner of this match is Alter Bridge.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hayabusasc said:


> I'm convinced there's nothing that can make me interested in Dominik Mysterio.


This card is honestly not very good


----------



## FriedTofu

Judgement Day have the coolest graphics in their entrance. Too bad they are stuck in nowhere land.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> Rhea is fucking gorgeous.


You are blind...Rhea looks like Marilyn Manson


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. oh
> 
> ok, good stuff, good stufff, good good good





LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. oh
> 
> ok, good stuff, good stufff, good good good
> 
> ps> from that video package alone its kinda easy to predict that Dom turns? Or did i see that wrong?


----------



## Irish Jet

Say what you will about the Brits, they make a good crowd.


----------



## Londonlaw

toontownman said:


> Hammerlock with a shout out..lol
> 
> All about the indies tonight


I’m guessing Andre Baker won’t be getting a mention, though. That would be real pub quiz stuff 🤣


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566131554509881344*BALOR, GO TO HELL.*


----------



## TMTT

Irish Jet said:


> Say what you will about the Brits, they make a good crowd.


It has been a long time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait…. Does WWE do inter-gender now? This huge looking bitch is totally kicking Edge’s ass

she’s badass


----------



## TMTT

This feels like filler.


----------



## Seth Grimes

That is a pretty badass entrance for Judgement day, I am forever gonna be disappointed that Edge didn't stick with them


----------



## Jersey

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Edge is over as FUCK


New meaning to Over Rated, see what I did there? 😆😛


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Judgement day had promise but right now they're just a slight step ahead of Redemption. Need them buried immediately


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You are blind...Rhea looks like Marilyn Manson


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Clash of the Castle actually did pretty good! Its a step in the right direction! Bayley taking control of the RAW womens championship and controlling the womens division, Walter dominating the mid card with Imperium as the IC champion, more watching Liv as Smackdown womens champion and Drew McIntyre as our new WWE champion is all good stuff to look forward to!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Edge is over as FUCK


Too bad he's washed


----------



## Teemu™

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Clash of the Castle actually did pretty good! Its a step in the right direction! Bayley taking control of the RAW womens championship and controlling the womens division, Walter dominating the mid card with Imperium as the IC champion, more watching Liv as Smackdown womens champion and Drew McIntyre as our new WWE champion is all good stuff to look forward to!


Drew better not win.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Hayabusasc said:


> I'm convinced there's nothing that can make me interested in Dominik Mysterio.


He's the least interesting of the 6 people out there and he's out there with uninteresting acts like Judgment Day.


----------



## FriedTofu

Priest is really good. I think WWE has confidence in him to let him cool off for long a non-title period before pushing him in any of the championships again.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


>


She looks better right there, wearing that gross black makeup makes her look atrocious


----------



## MrMeeseeks

There's no redeeming jobment day just put it out of its misery


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> She looks better right there, wearing that gross black makeup makes her look atrocious


Rhea looked MUCH better when she had the Android 18 look 😂


----------



## FriedTofu

It is so weird to see Finn doing any offence other than SLINGBLADE on the main roster after years of Vince's booking.


----------



## Rankles75

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566134103552004096


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MrMeeseeks said:


> There's no redeeming jobment day just put it out of its misery


I still dont know why put Finn Balor in Judgement Day when he isnt a good fit, they should of just kept him and AJ Styles as a tag team.


----------



## melkam647

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Clash of the Castle actually did pretty good! Its a step in the right direction! Bayley taking control of the RAW womens championship and controlling the womens division, Walter dominating the mid card with Imperium as the IC champion, more watching Liv as Smackdown womens champion and Drew McIntyre as our new WWE champion is all good stuff to look forward to!


lol NO way his Highness The Tribal Chief is being defeated. No less than by Drew McIntyre. I wouldn't be surprised if they are setting him up for another 2-year run, at the least. They will likely strip off one belt from him at some point so that others can become champ but I wouldn't be surprised if he remains champ until he breaks Sammartino's record


----------



## troyag93

🤣
That was great by edge


----------



## Honey Bucket

Edge, that was more like a 6-1-Nope.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This match is really good so far.


----------



## FriedTofu

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I still dont know why put Finn Balor in Judgement Day when he isnt a good fit, they should of just kept him and AJ Styles as a tag team.


I think Finn's fine in the group. Smaller guy to match up with Rey.


----------



## fabi1982

Rankles75 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566134103552004096


Moxley would have needed a blade for that


----------



## Irish Jet

Holy shit Rhea took a pretty rough bump.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

REY HIT RHEA


----------



## Victor Chaos

Even at his age, Edge's 619 is still better than Riho's.


----------



## Irish Jet

Judgement Day BERRIED


----------



## Trophies

Rhea got fucked up


----------



## Hayabusasc

So Judgment day turned on Edge only to lose every single match?


----------



## Mainboy

End of judgement day


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That was entertaining as fuck


----------



## troyag93

Good fun match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

FriedTofu said:


> I think Finn's fine in the group. Smaller guy to match up with Rey.


But its supposed to be this group of scary guys though 😂 

Where's The Fiend ffs to be in Judgement Day instead of Finn Balor?


----------



## toontownman

Wow. Judgement day buried AGAIN. What is the fucking point.


----------



## Teemu™

Cool finish. I didn't really pay attention otherwise.


----------



## melkam647

Damn that spear was soo perfect


----------



## Hayabusasc

And Dominik waits till after the match to turn rather than during it. Sloppy booking.


----------



## Irish Jet

Dom just kicked his shoe into Edge's balls lol


----------



## Araragi

FINALLY FFS


----------



## toontownman

It's time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Irish Jet

God damn that was a pretty vicious clothesline.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY FUCK


----------



## I am the Storm

LOL!


----------



## Trophies

Judgement Day laughing their asses off.


----------



## FrankenTodd

YES!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Telegraphed, but it's about time


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuck yeah beat your dad's little ass


----------



## Hayabusasc

Dominik clearly taking fashion advice from Jeff Hardy


----------



## FrankenTodd

RainmakerV2 said:


> Fuck yeah beat your dad's little ass


[emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hayabusasc said:


> Dominik clearly taking fashion advice from Jeff Hardy


Dominik sucks


----------



## Araragi

Edge is your son now Rey.


----------



## RapShepard

Trophies said:


> Judgement Day laughing their asses off.


"we might've lost, but Rey you're a bad dad" [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Honey Bucket

Edge’s face as he went down was hilarious.

‘Alright mate you didn’t have to kick em that hard’


----------



## Awareness

Dominick's explanation: "Rhea is my dad now."


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Oh thank god, FINALLY!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Dom put a fucking shirt on and hit the weight room.

That's an embarrassing physique.


----------



## toontownman

Will be the making of Dominic. The turn and look from edge on the way down was priceless lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Why did that woman hit Rey?!!


----------



## Jersey

Domiweak should’ve frog splashed rey.


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Dominik sucks


You're not wrong, but he upgraded to bleh with this segment. Maybe in a year he'll be passable lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566138394966724609

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhea may have a concussion after that bump. The back of her head just bounced off the barricade, at least it looked pretty well padded. She was up at the end at least.

Most interesting thing Dom ever done and it's still pretty meh. Match was better than expected though.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Kayla looking hot in that DraftKings commercial.


----------



## Teemu™

Dominik's biggest problem is his face which makes him look like a Target employee. He doesn't have a pro wrestler's face. Maybe losing some fat and bringing out the bones could help.


----------



## melkam647

Finally! This was going nowhere but now I'm mildly interested. Also Dominik is a textbook definition of "Skinny Fat." Hit the weight room hard son


----------



## Rockymin

So is Dominic joining Judgement Day then?


----------



## Saintpat

Chip off the old block. He’s definitely Eddie’s son.


----------



## FriedTofu

Hayabusasc said:


> And Dominik waits till after the match to turn rather than during it. Sloppy booking.


He helped the team win but feel that Rey still value Edge above him so he snapped. Simple booking.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah I think we can all agree Dominik needs to keep a shirt on.


----------



## Araragi

It's a good story for Drew but should he really be the guy? I don't know, I don't think so.


----------



## RainmakerV2

FriedTofu said:


> He helped the team win but feel that Rey still value Edge above him so he snapped. Simple booking.



Exactly. Rey and Edge hugged each other and gave him no love. You could see him standing apart from them like "wtf guys I just won the match for you." That was his breaking point.
Simple storytelling really.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was kinda fun

3/5

shame to see Balor so inconsequential though


----------



## Irish Jet

How is there 2 hours to go? Isn't there only 2 more matches? lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Now he can be talentless as a heel 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Over 62k 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## American_Nightmare

WWE really thought they could use an Our Lady Peace song and no one would notice and point out


----------



## Irish Jet

That press conference better be in kayfabe and not one of those business exposing circle jerks AEW after every event.


----------



## I am the Storm

WWE have built this Riddle/Rollins feud really well. I’m fully expecting an awesome match!


----------



## ThirdMan

I wasn't fully confident that they'd pull the trigger on a Dom heel turn, simply because I didn't think Triple H would feel he'd have the acting chops to pull it off. So....we'll see how this goes. He can probably pull off petulant, at the very least.

And hey, it looks like they revealed the legit attendance number this time, as WrestleTix had the number at or above the announced one.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Show the damn promo


----------



## RainmakerV2

Irish Jet said:


> How is there 2 hours to go? Isn't there only 2 more matches? lol



It's only going 3 hours. No idea why Peacock has it scheduled for 4.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Here we go!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

WHERE'S YOUR FAMILY BRO


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I get the Dom heel turn and get to see him without a shirt on again. I'm sitting pretty right here.


----------



## Teemu™

Irish Jet said:


> How is there 2 hours to go? Isn't there only 2 more matches? lol


You realize how long it's gonna take Roman to walk down that long ramp?


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> Now he can be talentless as a heel [emoji2369]


[emoji23][emoji23] well at least the boos will make story sense lol. Hopefully he finally finds his own identity.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

It's bound to happen at some point, hopefully Dom gets that character development he needs.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm glad Triple H decided to push this match back to Clash instead of just doing it at SummerSlam, it went from a filler feud to a fucking blood feud.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566139009285308416

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Araragi said:


> It's a good story for Drew but should he really be the guy? I don't know, I don't think so.


He is a top guy but it just feels ending Reigns title run is wasted on him. He simply doesn't need it. He had his special moment and story already. I just feel maybe they want to give him the moment he didn't get behind closed doors for his first win.


----------



## melkam647

I feel like this is the first PPV that Triple H had full control over, no? I think the last PPV happened literally the day after they announced Vince's retirement, IIRC


----------



## RainmakerV2

Teemu™ said:


> You realize how long it's gonna take Roman to walk down that long ramp?



Especially since it's his last walk as champ.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I think that a certain someone will be pulling into the station for this match. Could be someone you consider a monster? Especially amongst other men.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

ThirdMan said:


> I wasn't fully confident that they'd pull the trigger on a Dom heel turn, simply because I didn't think Triple H would feel he'd have the acting chops to pull it off. So....we'll see how this goes. He can probably pull off petulant, at the very least.
> 
> And hey, it looks like they revealed the legit attendance number this time, as WrestleTix had the number at or above the announced one.


Would be announced as 70,000 under Vince.


----------



## toontownman

Seth is so glorious!


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji23][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Riddle can be tough to take seriously but damn the build has been great. The cgi animals and scooter need to go.

“MATT”


----------



## Teemu™

If Roman loses, I riot.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Is he wearing Patrick Star gear????


----------



## RainmakerV2

toontownman said:


> He is a top guy but it just feels ending Reigns title run is wasted on him. He simply doesn't need it. He had his special moment and story already. I just feel maybe they want to give him the moment he didn't get behind closed doors for his first win.


I think when it was first planned by Vince, Roman was gonna smash him like everyone else. But now USA wants a full time champ, Roman just signed a new part time deal, and Hunter probably wants to reboot the title picture in his ideas. It all adds up.


I don't like Drew btw.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Nothing better to sell how deeply personal a grudge match this is like coming out grinning like a cunt wearing fucking Spongebob-inspired ring gear.

God I fucking hate Riddle.


----------



## ThirdMan

Based on his outfit...I think Seth's the "bad guy".

But I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Jersey

American_Nightmare said:


> WWE really thought they could use an Our Lady Peace song and no one would notice and point out


Whatever😛


----------



## Teemu™

Roman MUST WIN!


----------



## Insanityward88

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was kinda fun
> 
> 3/5
> 
> shame to see Balor so inconsequential though


Been that way since Roman retired the demon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

toontownman said:


> He is a top guy but it just feels ending Reigns title run is wasted on him. He simply doesn't need it. He had his special moment and story already. I just feel maybe they want to give him the moment he didn't get behind closed doors for his first win.


Roman doesnt need the titles though, especially if hes going to WrestleMania for a mark match with The Rock.

It's Drew time to carry the show as the champion now!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness

What in the holy high shit is Rollins wearing lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Devil Rollins


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SETH WITH THE ELTON JOHN DRIP 🥶🥶🥶🥶


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seth with the ultimate attire.


----------



## Blonde

Kill him, Seth. And his fucking scooter. And his goddamn green and purple nail polish.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What is Seth wearing ?


----------



## Jersey

Joker Rollins is his best gimmick


----------



## ThirdMan

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Devil Rollins


Seth "Hellspawn" Rollins.


----------



## Trophies

Yo Seth what the fuck man lol


----------



## BringBackMankind

Seth has to win this one after all the jobbing he’s done to Cody. 

Then we’re set for the pop of the night when drew pins Borin Roman


----------



## Mainboy

Seth’s costumes are fantastic


----------



## Irish Jet

SETH IS A PEACOCK YOU GOTTA LET HIM FLY


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Seth has transitioned into an all time great.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Respect for the Elton John shout out by Seth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seth ‘Fandango’ Rollins


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think when it was first planned by Vince, Roman was gonna smash him like everyone else. But now USA wants a full time champ, Roman just signed a new part time deal, and Hunter probably wants to reboot the title picture in his ideas. It all adds up.
> 
> 
> I don't like Drew btw.


Drew takes the titles from Reigns and then Kross takes one of the titles from Drew back to Smackdown is what should happen!


----------



## Irish Jet

BringBackMankind said:


> Seth has to win this one after all the jobbing he’s done to Cody.
> 
> Then we’re set for the pop of the night when drew pins Borin Roman


Riddle kinda has to win too. Especially after what Rollins said to him.

Seth is more established. He’s a guy you can back to at any time if needed.


----------



## FriedTofu

I guess now that Becky's turned face Rollins has the keys to the crazy costumes in the family.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Fuck. I just realized Rollins has finally won me over.


----------



## Londonlaw

About a year and a half too late, but they are finally asking the question on air:

“Why is Seth Rollins like this now?”


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566141606390120449


----------



## Hayabusasc

FriedTofu said:


> He helped the team win but feel that Rey still value Edge above him so he snapped. Simple booking.


Not I'm my opinion. He attacks Edge after the bell and the Judgment day who are supposed to hate Edge and Rey don't join the attack and instead sit their laughing and then just disappear.

Sloppy booking.

Which is disappointing as Gunther vs Sheamus was really well booked.


----------



## melkam647

KingofKings1524 said:


> Fuck. I just realized Rollins has finally won me over.


It took this long? You must be tough to please


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Everything Seth Rollins does is fucking gold, I swear. Just a masterclass performer.


----------



## toontownman

Brutal bomb


----------



## Awareness

That camera man took a tumble lol


----------



## Aewwe

Imagine if Drew gets booed out of town


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I wish this moron would wear shoes. So gross


----------



## RainmakerV2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I wish this moron would wear shoes. So gross



You dont suck toes bro?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

is seth heel?

crowd seems to love him


----------



## Seth Grimes

Seth about to put on the best match of the night once again


----------



## Irish Jet

It has actually been really refreshing to watch a PPV with a good variety of matches without the need for the outlaw garbage shit.


----------



## toontownman

Hayabusasc said:


> Not I'm my opinion. He attacks Edge after the bell and the Judgment day who are supposed to hate Edge and Rey don't join the attack and instead sit their laughing and then just disappear.
> 
> Sloppy booking.
> 
> Which is disappointing as Gunther vs Sheamus was really well booked.


Why do they need to? The damage and months of mind games has paid off. They got exactly what they wanted... other than wins, JD doesn't do those apparently. 

JD just needed to sit back and enjoy the implosion. It wasn't like Edge or Rey were going to fight back on Dominic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

If I was in the WWE, I would refuse to wrestle Riddle, wrestling barefoot is very disgusting


----------



## Insanityward88

Hayabusasc said:


> Not I'm my opinion. He attacks Edge after the bell and the Judgment day who are supposed to hate Edge and Rey don't join the attack and instead sit their laughing and then just disappear.
> 
> Sloppy booking.
> 
> Which is disappointing as Gunther vs Sheamus was really well booked.


Why would the judgment day join in? They should laugh since they got what they wanted Dominic to turn on his father


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RainmakerV2 said:


> You dont suck toes bro?


----------



## toontownman

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If I was in the WWE, I would refuse to wrestle Riddle, wrestling barefoot is very disgusting


Just need to maximize on toe stomps


----------



## Londonlaw

Just for the ‘lolz’ has anyone wondered what this card would have been like if the creative changes hadn’t been made?

Of course Drew vs Roman was already set.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

toontownman said:


> Just need to maximize on toe stomps


It's soo gross, can't take that goofball seriously


----------



## FriedTofu

Hayabusasc said:


> Not I'm my opinion. He attacks Edge after the bell and the Judgment day who are supposed to hate Edge and Rey don't join the attack and instead sit their laughing and then just disappear.
> 
> Sloppy booking.
> 
> Which is disappointing as Gunther vs Sheamus was really well booked.


They don't need to join in the attack because Rey and Edge were mentally beat up by the betrayal. Judgement Day were just laughing at their misfortune and piling on without the need of physical action. Let the mental defeat be the focus instead of a fly-by-number physical beatdown.


----------



## Insanityward88

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If I was in the WWE, I would refuse to wrestle Riddle, wrestling barefoot is very disgusting


Greco Roman Wrestling didn’t have shoes in the ufc they don’t wear shoes


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Londonlaw said:


> Just for the ‘lolz’ has anyone wondered what this card would have been like if the creative changes hadn’t been made?


Reigns versus Lesnar, in the UK for the first time ever!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Londonlaw said:


> Just for the ‘lolz’ has anyone wondered what this card would have been like if the creative changes hadn’t been made?


This card isn't even good, take your blinders off


----------



## Awareness

Despite coming out dressed like a neon peacock, Seth Rollins still looks more masculine than the guy who is painting his nails and wears a fucking anklet.


----------



## sailord

That was a nice reversal


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Awareness said:


> Despite coming out dressed like a neon peacock, Seth Rollins still looks more masculine than the guy who is painting his nails and wears a fucking anklet.


I really don't understand why this dude paints his nails


----------



## Irish Jet

Awareness said:


> Despite coming out dressed like a neon peacock, Seth Rollins still looks more masculine than the guy who is painting his nails and wears a fucking anklet.


I doubt the guy who fought in the UFC is too insecure with his masculinity.


----------



## KingofKings1524

melkam647 said:


> It took this long? You must be tough to please


Never got into his character that he’s currently running with. But something has just clicked lately to where I want to see him win.


----------



## GloktheDestroyer

toontownman said:


> Just need to maximize on toe stomps


Time for Pete Dunne v Riddle so he can use his toe joint manipulation attacks instead of his finger breaking?


----------



## troyag93

Seth Grimes said:


> Seth about to put on the best match of the night once again


You missed the Sheamus and Gunther match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 132058



Try it ya might like it. I didn't think I liked feet but my ex let me rub hers and I dug it.













Anyways


----------



## Irish Jet

Does he normally do the GTS?


----------



## Hayabusasc

Good match so far from Riddle and Rollins.

Only been two underwhelming matches on the card so far and I'd say this and the Intercontinental title match were both very good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I really don't understand why this dude paints his nails


Painting your nails is fucking awesome.


----------



## Insanityward88

Londonlaw said:


> Just for the ‘lolz’ has anyone wondered what this card would have been like if the creative changes hadn’t been made?
> 
> Of course Drew vs Roman was already set.


Outside of Gunther and Shemus hoss fight this match and baylee match this isn’t a great card and lacks major star power


----------



## sailord

Irish Jet said:


> Does he normally do the GTS?


Ya he has done it before


----------



## FriedTofu

Riddle giving his fans free feet pics/vids every time he wrestles.


----------



## ThirdMan

That was not a Bro Derek. More of a Neutralizer.


----------



## Not Lying

Seth keeps selling his shoulder hope he’s ok.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Insanityward88 said:


> Outside of Gunther and Shemus hoss fight this match and baylee match this isn’t a great card and lacks major star power



The people are there for the main event. Don't need to stack it and give away anything ya dont have too.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm loving this match, intensity is on point.


----------



## Irish Jet

Insanityward88 said:


> Outside of Gunther and Shemus hoss fight this match and baylee match this isn’t a great card and lacks major star power


Everything but Liv/Shayna has been great tbh.


----------



## Londonlaw

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This card isn't even good, take your blinders off


Unless I specifically express an opinion, it’s best not to assume what it is.

I merely asked people to speculate what the card may have been under the previous regime.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Hayabusasc

Riddle definitely had a unique way of kicking out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Riddle is getting booed and Rollins is getting cheered. Wow.


----------



## Irish Jet

Riddle is definitely winning.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Outside of the Morgan vs Baszler match the show has been fun as fuck.


----------



## Hangman

Riddles shoulder ups look like shit 😂


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Underhook facebuster!!!


----------



## Hangman

Gotta say Seths over as fuck 😂


----------



## Blonde

Awareness said:


> Despite coming out dressed like a neon peacock, Seth Rollins still looks more masculine than the guy who is painting his nails and wears a fucking anklet.


I know... his presentation really annoys me and he looks like smells like piss. His MMA background is likely the only thing that makes people support him because he looks like a joke all the time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Seth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Nice sequence of trading moves. Though that knees to Rollins' chest look like a brutal botch.


----------



## Irish Jet

How is swinging and missing a chair not a DQ lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

ROLLINS GETS THE WIN HOLY SHIT


----------



## Insanityward88

Seth making rookie mistakes not hooking the leg or shoulder and then playing to the crowd Riddle is winning


----------



## Hayabusasc

Good ending to the match.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Rollins has my vote for wrestler of the year...This man always delivers!


----------



## Blonde

YEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rebuilding Rollins for Cody.


----------



## Mainboy

Seth went over

Ohhhhhhh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth finally got a W


----------



## I am the Storm

Ending made sense. Rollins, the vet, used Riddle’s anger against him. Feud will continue, and I’m happy about that. 

Great stuff by both men.


----------



## Irish Jet

That was great. The result swerved me.

I hope they repackage Riddle. He needs to drop a lot of the nonsense.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Rollins with the win!


----------



## Awareness

Thank you God for letting Rollins snuff this effeminate geek.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lovely match. Lovely finish. I'm hard.


----------



## ThirdMan

Really good match. Now they get to go at it with weapons next month at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Hangman

Send that pasty stoner back to his mums basement 😂😂😂


----------



## Dolorian

Finally Rollins with a win.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Told ya. Seth for the win. 

Seth could be the guy to feud with drew for now until rumble/mania setting up the return for Cody


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a very good match

4.5 / 5


----------



## Seth Grimes

troyag93 said:


> You missed the Sheamus and Gunther match.


That's how much faith I have in Rollins

And thank fuck, Rollins finally has a win on PPV, holy shit thank you


----------



## fabi1982

Great match. Both men delivered 100%


----------



## Paul12907

Irish Jet said:


> Riddle is definitely winning.





Insanityward88 said:


> Seth making rookie mistakes not hooking the leg or shoulder and then playing to the crowd Riddle is winning


Good calls


----------



## toontownman

Right decision. Solid booking. Looked like they were setting up the face win with Seth calling Riddle out and talking about his family. Glad it didn't end with a Riddle win.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Drew better come out like this and with a sword










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemu™

Cool, but I hate fake spots that take forever to feed like that stomp finish. Not realistic at all. Riddle just stands there and waits for his dance partner to do the pre-planned spot. I hate it in the Dub, I hate it in the Fed.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Right. Sweep time. 

How long will Roman’s entrance take. 

I’m going for 6mins 18seconds


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuck it


ROMAN PRAYER CIRCLE ENGAGED CMON PEOPLE GIVE THE TRIBAL CHIEF YOUR ENERGY


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Thank fuck for the Rollins win. Thank you, god.


----------



## Insanityward88

Irish Jet said:


> That was great. The result swerved me.
> 
> I hope they repackage Riddle. He needs to drop a lot of the nonsense.


What nonsense exactly


----------



## Jersey

Awareness said:


> Thank you God for letting Rollins snuff this effeminate geek.


😆😆😂😂🤣🤣


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This feud ain't over and that's okay with me!


----------



## Irish Jet

Now give me some Broken Dreams or GTFO.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TRIBAL CHIEF TRIBAL CHIEF TRIBAL CHIEF


----------



## Irish Jet

Insanityward88 said:


> What nonsense exactly


Are you serious?

Birds fly out of ass his when he enters the ring.


----------



## Mainboy

FrankenTodd said:


> Drew better come out like this and with a sword
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just need to get the entire Braveheart cast members to come out with him.


----------



## Dolorian

Good to see Rollins stomp the nail polish out of Riddle.


----------



## Blonde

They should have had Becky come out to celebrate with Seth (as a 1 time thing only to get in front of the UK crowd).


----------



## Teemu™

ROMAN TIME!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Becky promo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Fuck it
> 
> 
> ROMAN PRAYER CIRCLE ENGAGED CMON PEOPLE GIVE THE TRIBAL CHIEF YOUR ENERGY


Sorry bro.......I'm usually all aboard the Tribal Cheif prayer circle......but not tonight my guy


----------



## American_Nightmare

What's that metronome I hear


----------



## RainmakerV2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Sorry bro.......I'm usually all aboard the Tribal Cheif prayer circle......but not tonight my guy



Kross vs Roman > Kross vs. Drew


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Becky 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Hangman

Odds on a Theory cash in?


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

RainmakerV2 said:


> The people are there for the main event. Don't need to stack it and give away anything ya dont have too.


They're not even there for the main event. They're there just because it's a stadium show in the UK during the summer. 

30 years ago it was a two match card. Even then it could have sold out from the original plan of Hart vs Michaels in a laddder match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross vs Roman > Kross vs. Drew


Reigns is gone after tonight for a few months, it sucks but it has to be done.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

American_Nightmare said:


> What's that metronome I hear


Perhaps the end is drawing near?


----------



## Hangman

Second time they've ran extreme rules advert...


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Thought that match was very good! I hope they bring the Fight Pit from NXT and do that at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Plamen Ivanov

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Reigns is gone after tonight for a few months, it sucks but it has to be done.


how do you know he's gone?


----------



## Dolorian

Enjoyed that Becky promo/recap, good stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet

Tyson forgot to put on a t-shirt earlier it seems.


----------



## Trophies

Extreme Rules might actually be Extreme Rules this year.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566141784497000454


----------



## FriedTofu

Not giving us Becky vs Ronda one on one at Mania is one of WWE's worst decisions.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bro, why so many packages bro?


----------



## Mainboy

FriedTofu said:


> Not giving us Becky vs Ronda one on one at Mania is one of WWE's worst decisions.


That will happen next year.


----------



## Hangman

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bro, why so many packages bro?


First time watching a PPV?


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bro, why so many packages bro?



The Peacock non ultra premium has commercials. They run those packages to cover up the commercial time.


----------



## Trophies

I feel like Scarlett is looking more like a younger Sable every time I see her.


----------



## sailord

If they do another Seth vs riddle at extreme rules I hope it's the fight pit match


----------



## Hangman

BROKEN DREAMS?


----------



## Rankles75

Nice one Seth! 😉


----------



## BringBackMankind

Let’s go drew 

Roman sucks


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bro, why so many packages bro?


Because no one cares about these matches unless there is a story. Welcome to the big leagues Cattle


----------



## Dolorian

Main even time, here we go...


----------



## Mainboy

Fury will take out Kross.


----------



## FriedTofu

Mainboy said:


> That will happen next year.


Just not the same man. Not the same.


----------



## sailord

Trophies said:


> Extreme Rules might actually be Extreme Rules this year.


Most definitely under triple h I hope. It really hasn't felt like extreme rules in awhile


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Plamen Ivanov said:


> how do you know he's gone?


Because he's not booked into any plans until Survivor Series.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CMONNNNNNN ROMAN


----------



## Irish Jet

My god their video packages are fucking amazing.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Kross looks better with hair.


----------



## Dolorian

Irish Jet said:


> My god their video packages are fucking amazing.


That is something you have to give WWE, they nail the video packages.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I woke up late

Was the IC Champ match 1st?


----------



## BringBackMankind

Run and you'll live – at least a while. And dying in your beds many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take our new, undisputed wwe champion………


----------



## melkam647

They have already pleased the local crowd with Bayley and Rollins winning so I'd say about zero percent chance of Drew winning here


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Drew deserves this for the clusterfuck of spring 2020 and for being ultra reliable during the empty arena era.


----------



## Teemu™

melkam647 said:


> They have already pleased the local crowd with Bayley and Rollins winning so I'd say about zero percent chance of Drew winning here


But Sheamus lost.


----------



## Irish Jet

BROKEN DREEEEEEAMS


----------



## RainmakerV2

melkam647 said:


> They have already pleased the local crowd with Bayley and Rollins winning so I'd say about zero percent chance of Drew winning here



By zero you mean 100


----------



## Mainboy

RuthlessAttitude said:


> Drew deserves this for the clusterfuck of spring 2020 and for being ultra reliable during the empty arena era.


Correct


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh here we go


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BROKEN DREAMS IT'S FUCKING HERE


----------



## ThirdMan

They you go, folks. He got his old theme back for this event.

ETA: At least at first. LOL.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Well that’s it. Broken dreams are about to be healed. 

Let’s go Drew


----------



## Paul12907

BROKEN DREAMS TIME YES


----------



## dcruz

Trophies said:


> I feel like Scarlett is looking more like a younger Sable every time I see her.


She is definitely Sable's wrestling daughter. I've always compared the two 😂


----------



## sailord

WWEfan4eva said:


> I woke up late
> 
> Was the IC Champ match 1st?


No it was second The six woman tag was first


----------



## Mainboy

Come On Drew


----------



## Trophies

Just a little broken dreams tease.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What an atmosphere.


----------



## FrankenTodd

No cape? No crown? Oh come on. This is theater, Drew and you’re in the UK. At least he brought the sword.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Is this the night he cuts someone’s head off with the sword?


----------



## Araragi

Broken Dreams is kind of overrated. Please don't stone me.


----------



## RainmakerV2

BREAK HIS FUCKIN DREAMS ROMAN


----------



## Irish Jet

FrankenTodd said:


> No cape? No crown? Oh come on. This is theater, Drew and you’re in the UK. At least he brought the sword.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s not English.


----------



## Teemu™

Austin got louder pops on RAW. Underwhelming.


----------



## Awareness

START THE JOUST BEFORE I PISS MESELF.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Man, what a damn good show this has been. Great crowd, too.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanityward88

melkam647 said:


> They have already pleased the local crowd with Bayley and Rollins winning so I'd say about zero percent chance of Drew winning here


With Roman new deal and saying he is going to take time off and USA network wanting a champion he is winning. Plus Roman is without the bloodline if he doesn’t drop the belt now he never will


----------



## Trophies

Irish Jet said:


> Is this the night he cuts someone’s head off with the sword?


Well they're not in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## BringBackMankind




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is fucking awesome


----------



## FrankenTodd

Irish Jet said:


> He’s not English.


I realize that. I wanted a showboat entrance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

TRIBAL CHIEF


----------



## troyag93

Thought the crowd be louder for Drew. Let’s see what reaction Reigns gets.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Why do American crowds suck so much?


----------



## RainmakerV2

THROW EM UP ONE LAST FUCKIN TIME BABY


----------



## Irish Jet

BIG FIGHT FEEL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Teemu™ said:


> Austin got louder pops on RAW. Underwhelming.


Shut upppppppppppppppp


----------



## toontownman

No Uce and honorary I've tonight I guess?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What is it with these game graphics man?

looks fucked


----------



## BringBackMankind

Listen to those boos

the time of the tribal chief is over. Bye bye Borin Roman

the time of the clan chief is here.

“ohhhhhh Drew McIntyre”


----------



## I am the Storm

Reigns is just on another level right now. Really hoping he retains.

Who, if not Drew? I don’t know. I guess the only one with the story to do it is Cody, IMO.


----------



## Hayabusasc

Reigns is definitely rivalling The Undertaker for time it takes to get to the ring.


----------



## FriedTofu

Seven nation McIntyre.


----------



## American_Nightmare

No Heyman which I expected but no Usos is a shock


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## Irish Jet

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What is it with these game graphics man?
> 
> looks fucked


One of many things I hope HHH does away with eventually.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Anyone else's Peacock periodically freezing? Wtf


----------



## Blonde

LOL are Usos not allowed in the UK?


----------



## Trophies

American_Nightmare said:


> No Heyman which I expected but no Usos is a shock


Oh they'll appear mid-match.


----------



## Dolorian

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What is it with these game graphics man?
> 
> looks fucked


They are so bad.


----------



## ThirdMan

Contrary to previous speculation from some, Drew seems to be getting a pretty positive response from the UK crowd.


----------



## Teemu™

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Shut upppppppppppppppp


No.


----------



## Ockap

Cole was able to mention Danielson whoah


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman savoring the last entrance with both belts


----------



## toontownman

Rhhodes said:


> LOL are Usos not allowed in the UK?


Might just be a tease for a later run in. It gives Roman an excuse though. 

Oh not medically cleared apparently from two weeks ago but fine last Monday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Because no one cares about these matches unless there is a story. Welcome to the big leagues Cattle


a package ain’t a story brooo, no wonder your takes are baddd


----------



## Teemu™

Rhhodes said:


> LOL are Usos not allowed in the UK?


No.


----------



## melkam647

Pyrotechnics have been underwhelming af tonight. It this a UK thing?


----------



## FrankenTodd

No Usos? Oh so they didn’t make Customs after all. Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

ThirdMan said:


> Contrary to previous speculation from some, Drew seems to be getting a pretty positive response from the UK crowd.


Anyone who thought he wouldn’t is a fool. He’s a Scottish unionist. So he identifies as British.


----------



## Insanityward88

American_Nightmare said:


> No Heyman which I expected but no Usos is a shock


Tough to travel to other countries with DUI on your record


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cesaro and Bryan name dropped.


----------



## I am the Storm

All of this ”Roman doesn’t have the Bloodline” gives me hope he’s winning.

On the other hand, he’s carrying himself…I dunno, differently right now. Perhaps selling some doubt? Or a guy who knows he’s losing for the 1st time in a looooong time?

Let’s GOOOOO!


----------



## Teemu™

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a package ain’t a story brooo, no wonder your takes are baddd


Not all of us are fucking nerds who watch all the weekly shows. So we need catching up, uce.


----------



## AlexPizzi

Braun Strowman name drop by Cole


----------



## Irish Jet

melkam647 said:


> Pyrotechnics have been underwhelming af tonight. It this a UK thing?


I think maybe they’re going off outside the stadium perhaps? 

The roof is closed because of the rain.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Reigns is bricking it. Without his thugs by his side he knows he’s weak.

What will Drew’s title be? 
God killer?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Irish Jet said:


> Anyone who thought he wouldn’t is a fool. He’s a Scottish unionist. So he identifies as British.



Who wouldn't wanna be in the crowd for this title change?


----------



## ThirdMan

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a package ain’t a story brooo, no wonder your takes are baddd


Since Triple H has taken charge, the actual storytelling in WWE has been considerably better than in AEW. All of these matches were carefully built over time. Consider how many All Out matches were thrown together at the last minute, on the last Dynamite. Whereas virtually all of these matches were set up a month or more in advance, with character work.

(And I don't dislike AEW, BTW. I watch Dynamite every week, and generally enjoy the in-ring.)


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a package ain’t a story brooo, no wonder your takes are baddd


You are an AEW stan 

That's like a Lil Pump fan telling that you have bad music takes


----------



## FriedTofu

Not all hope is lost. Roman still has the top rope buckle to help him.

Yes I'm still bitter about the finish against Finn.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

I am the Storm said:


> Reigns is just on another level right now. Really hoping he retains.
> 
> Who, if not Drew? I don’t know. I guess the only one with the story to do it is Cody, IMO.


Cody could just challenge Drew instead. They have the Dashing Ones history to work with. 

They can always have Heyman return and announce the match was only for one of the titles. To keep the universal on Reigns.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Teemu™ said:


> Not all of us are fucking nerds who watch all the weekly shows. So we need catching up, uce.


thrice the same package Uce?

you be the ones, on dat dere ADHD


----------



## troyag93

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a package ain’t a story brooo, no wonder your takes are baddd


The package is for telling people what’s happening in the feud the past month.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Insanityward88 said:


> Tough to travel to other countries with DUI on your record


I  at this so hard for some reason.

But yeah, a passport is a privilege, not a right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BringBackMankind

Irish Jet said:


> I think maybe they’re going off outside the stadium perhaps?
> 
> The roof is closed because of the rain.


no idea why there is no fireworks. Even with the roof closed we get them for the rugby


----------



## Londonlaw

I can’t shake the feeling that Roman will leave as Champion.

It somehow doesn’t feel like it’s time, even after 2 years.

If I’m wrong, I’m wrong.


----------



## Dolorian

Big fight feel, this crowd has been great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

troyag93 said:


> The package is for telling people what’s happening in the feud the past month.


thrice?


----------



## FriedTofu

Announcer didn't pause for the ONE FALL chant.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Londonlaw said:


> I can’t shake the feeling that Roman will leave as Champion.
> 
> It somehow doesn’t feel like it’s time, even after 2 years.
> 
> If I’m wrong, I’m wrong.



I want you to be right. 








You're wrong.


----------



## Teemu™

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thrice the same package Uce?
> 
> you be the ones, on dat dere ADHD


I do have ADHD, yes lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

This is definitely the biggest chance Roman has had to lose thus far.

I think he’ll retain but I’m pretty much 50:50.

I just realised I’ve called 2/5 matches right so far lol. Certainly not been predictable.


----------



## troyag93

The next WWE Champion is


----------



## Municipal Waste

This is the first WWE I’ve really enjoyed in years. Feels like a main roster version of Takeover. I think the US wrestling landscape just changed dramatically in 3 hours, way more so than they have over the last several Raws.


----------



## Blonde

Londonlaw said:


> I can’t shake the feeling that Roman will leave as Champion.
> 
> It somehow doesn’t feel like it’s time, even after 2 years.
> 
> If I’m wrong, I’m wrong.


Roman should win. It really would make no sense to end a 2 year reign without months of a feud. If this was for 1 belt that would be a different story.


----------



## Irish Jet

WWE really need to make these PPV’s in UK or Ireland an annual thing. Crowds are just amazing.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566150507546267648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566151534731313152


----------



## Not Lying

Mainboy said:


> That will happen next year.


After they both lost a bunch of times at WM and SummerSlam.. great. Same hype…

Don’t wana outshine Brock/Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhhodes said:


> Roman should win. It really would make no sense to end a 2 year reign without months of a feud. If this was for 1 belt that would be a different story.


Indeed, I wouldn't mind Drew being the one to beat him but this is not the right time specially not for both belts.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're really gonna make Roman look helpless without the bloodline? Lol


----------



## Londonlaw

The War Clap? Ok 🤣


----------



## Not Lying

Londonlaw said:


> I can’t shake the feeling that Roman will leave as Champion.
> 
> It somehow doesn’t feel like it’s time, even after 2 years.
> 
> If I’m wrong, I’m wrong.


Yeah I’m expecting some fuckery for cheap heat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> You are an AEW stan
> 
> That's like a Lil Pump fan telling that you have bad music takes


i don‘t know who that is 😔

i‘ve never known anything about little pumps 😌😏


----------



## fabi1982

Thats some electricity, wow what a crowd!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Thats some electricity, wow what a crowd!!


yah

loud AF


----------



## troyag93

Ok they need to actually wrestle. Come on


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I really don't like either of these bastards so I'm sat over here hoping for a successful cash-in by Austin Theory to end the show.


----------



## AlexPizzi

Charles Robinson is here to take a sick bump later


----------



## FriedTofu

A hot crowd really make the job so much easier for the wrestlers. The first minutes of this match is just the two of them doing simple stuff and filling time.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah
> 
> loud AF


And no triple corkscrew hurricanrana needed for that 😘


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## toontownman

No Heyman
No Usos
No honorary Uce
A Partisan crowd to benefit Drew
...this simply isn't fair to flair.


----------



## melkam647

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really don't like either of these bastards so I'm sat over here hoping for a successful cash-in by Austin Theory to end the show.


Theory won't likely cash in until the belts get separated.


----------



## Irish Jet

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really don't like either of these bastards so I'm sat over here hoping for a successful cash-in by Austin Theory to end the show.


Haha he’s feuding with Gargano. No cash in anytime soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OH SHIT, KROSS.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Irish Jet said:


> WWE really need to make these PPV’s in UK or Ireland an annual thing. Crowds are just amazing.


They biggest part of that is because the events are so rare that the crowds just go mental for the whole thing.


----------



## Irish Jet

“I’ll shove that hourglass up your arse”


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> And no triple corkscrew hurricanrana needed for that 😘


lol, don‘t be sensitive that the Fed finally got a loud crowd like Dub gets every Wednesday

just enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## RainmakerV2

Fuck yeah Kross do it baby


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Irish Jet said:


> WWE really need to make these PPV’s in UK or Ireland an annual thing. Crowds are just amazing.


With WrestleMania being expanded to 5 hours and then two nights, I'd say it opens the possibility for it to be held in the UK or Ireland at some point.

They could have night one here and night two in America. Or try something like WM 2 and hold it in three stadiums on the same night: US, Canada and UK.


----------



## Seth Grimes

This crowd are fucking awesome


----------



## Londonlaw

Not Lying said:


> Yeah I’m expecting some fuckery for cheap heat.


Plus, the announcers are kind of over-egging Roman’s vulnerability?


----------



## Irish Jet

BringBackMankind said:


> They biggest part of that is because the events are so rare that the crowds just go mental for the whole thing.


It’s not. Irish and British crowds are like this for every sport. From soccer to darts. Different culture. A lot of drinking and singing.

And an annual PPV isn’t all that often. They can move it around the isles. There’s lots of options.


----------



## toontownman

Fury to take out Kross or to drag Roman back to the ring when he tries to walk and get counted out?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

match is complete shit compared to Gunther v Sheamus and Rollins v Riddle

hope it picks up


----------



## fabi1982

How about a Solo Sikoa apperance? Read the rumors of him going to the main roster being iminent.


----------



## Blonde

@Seth Grimes good to have you back in the live threads again btw, I’ve been dying @ your commentary 🤣


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> match is complete shit compared to Gunther v Sheamus and Rollins v Riddle
> 
> hope it picks up


See, you cant handle 5mins of wrestling without soneone risking his life 😂😂


----------



## toontownman

RuthlessAttitude said:


> With WrestleMania being expanded to 5 hours and then two nights, I'd say it opens the possibility for it to be held in the UK or Ireland at some point.
> 
> They could have night one here and night two in America. Or try something like WM 2 and hold it in three stadiums on the same night: US, Canada and UK.


They just need to build a bigger and better roster in NXT Europe then they did before and have the company touring again. Throw a couple of vets from the main roster in there. 

Once a year PPV in the UK or Ireland would be great. NxT at the Albert Hall was a banger too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> match is complete shit compared to Gunther v Sheamus and Rollins v Riddle
> 
> hope it picks up



Not enough flips and v triggers for ya eh


----------



## FrankenTodd

BringBackMankind said:


> They biggest part of that is because the events are so rare that the crowds just go mental for the whole thing.


UK crowds are like this regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanityward88

Londonlaw said:


> Plus, the announcers are kind of over-egging Roman’s vulnerability?


Because his entire run has been with backup from the bloodline. It took the entire bloodline his wisemen to beat Brock. The bloodline always takes bullets for him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> See, you cant handle 5mins of wrestling without soneone risking his life 😂😂


dude, those other two matches were amazing

this is…. ‘Meh’

c’mon now, we all have eyes xD



RainmakerV2 said:


> Not enough flips and v triggers for ya eh


nah, just a lack of excitement and skill so far compared to the other two i mentioned


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

God I love Roman !


----------



## toontownman

Ouch
Until they showed the replay twice where he slapped him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, those other two matches were amazing
> 
> this is…. ‘Meh’
> 
> c’mon now, we all have eyes xD
> 
> 
> 
> nah, just a lack of excitement and skill so far compared to the other two i mentioned



It's called being over. When all you have to do is punch and kick to get a reaction you don't have to fall on your head.


----------



## Trophies

Roman forgot to say his catchphrase before the match.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Acknowledge that 

Glasgow kiss to the coupon


----------



## Not Lying

Londonlaw said:


> Plus, the announcers are kind of over-egging Roman’s vulnerability?


Yeah how Drew has “the whole UK” and Roman doesn’t have the Bloodline.
If it really does end up with that Samoan cousin in NXT helping Roman win it would be so bad.


----------



## sailord

Lol Drew gave him a fuck you headbutt


----------



## fabi1982

This is just brilliant!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd continues to be great. All show long now.


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> How about a Solo Sikoa apperance? Read the rumors of him going to the main roster being iminent.


Would be shit.

Brett Dibiase 2.0


----------



## Kishido

Roman will retain with how the match is going. Obviously


----------



## Jersey

Roman Reigns reminds me of Scar from Lion king 😆😂


----------



## Awareness

I always found it funny how in wrestling you can smash the back of someone's head with your forearm/elbow, but if you pull some hair you're getting a foul card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WWE def. need to consider having more European events because the fans are excellent.


----------



## fabi1982

I just cant believe they will have Roman win without anything happening from the outside. Also cant see Roman losing the title. Also dont think Kross will be „enough“ to have a title change.


----------



## melkam647

Kishido said:


> Roman will retain with how the match is going. Obviously


Yea. The question is cleanly or via fuckery?


----------



## RainmakerV2

melkam647 said:


> Yea. The question is cleanly or via fuckery?



Drew's winning lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rhhodes said:


> @Seth Grimes good to have you back in the live threads again btw, I’ve been dying @ your commentary 🤣


Yeah well WWE was nice enough to put on a show when I'm awake lmao



SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> WWE def. need to consider having more European events because the fans are excellent.


I'd love to see one in Germany. When it comes to football they are so passionate and make for great crowds


----------



## Serpico Jones

Damn!


----------



## Irish Jet

This event has been fantastic.


----------



## fabi1982

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah well WWE was nice enough to put on a show when I'm awake lmao
> 
> 
> I'd love to see one in Germany. When it comes to football they are so passionate and make for great crowds


Oh yeah one in Germany would be great and I will be front row with a I❤ @LifeInCattleClass sign


----------



## Mainboy

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah well WWE was nice enough to put on a show when I'm awake lmao
> 
> 
> I'd love to see one in Germany. When it comes to football they are so passionate and make for great crowds


A PPV In Dortmund’s ground would be amazing


----------



## I am the Storm

The announcers are really pushing the narrative that Reings can’t/hasn’t won without the Bloodline, making this less about Drew being victorious in his backyard and more about Reings proving he can turn away a prime challenger all on his own.

Feeling slightly more confident about Reings winning now. 

Then again, they could be creating Reigns’ out by doing so, lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

Oh that spear looked stuff. Roman’s neck just folded.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566158261509771264

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's have The Fiend appear out of nowhere.


----------



## Trophies

Match has been very good after a slow start


----------



## Irish Jet

SUPERDREW

DREWPERMAN


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

THIS 

IS 

AWESOME!


----------



## Serpico Jones

Wow.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Drew ain't losing lol


----------



## Irish Jet

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Let's have The Fiend appear out of nowhere.


I’m so glad I turned signatures back on.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Bret Hart in front row!


----------



## Irish Jet

HERE COMES SHENANIGANS


----------



## Hayabusasc

Lil Naitch got his bump


----------



## RainmakerV2

REF BUMP


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Oh fuck off


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF


----------



## Serpico Jones

Oh shit.


----------



## melkam647

It is easy to make matches like this impressive. All they need to do is have them kick out of finishers multiple times. It never fails


----------



## Irish Jet

CASH IN FOR THE WBC TITLE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THEORY LOL.


----------



## fabi1982

And theres Charles Robinson gone!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

BROOOOOOO LMAOOOOOO THIS HAS BEEN BANANAS!


----------



## Irish Jet

THIS IS MADNESS


----------



## Trophies

Charles Robinson doing the mans work.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Oh shit. Here we go 

fuck yeah gypsy king


----------



## RainmakerV2

HOLY GOD DAMN FUCK


----------



## Dolorian

Oh


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

First time WWE got me standing up in a LONGGGG TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serpico Jones

I may die watching this fucking match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FUCK THIS MATCH HAS ME NERVOUS


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Theory has not had a good time since Vince left.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

FURY!!!!!


----------



## Araragi

A TOWN IS DOWN


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Im really enjoying the replays of the fan reactions lol This crowd kicks ass!


----------



## sailord

Theory just got knocked the fuck out


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is the most entertaining Drew McIntyre match I've ever seen.*


----------



## Irish Jet

HHH’s is fucking killing these PPV main events. 

Spectacles.


----------



## melkam647

Austin Theory: you got knocked the f**** out!! That was a nice punch


----------



## fabi1982

That was one fucking right hand from Fury, man Theory may be out cold!!


----------



## Irish Jet

HOLY SHIT THE UCE


----------



## Serpico Jones

Oh my god.


----------



## Irish Jet

THE CROWD HAS NO IDEA WHO IT IS LOL


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF


----------



## Mainboy

Piss off


----------



## toontownman

FfS


----------



## Araragi

THE SPARE UCE HAS ARRIVED


----------



## fabi1982

And theres Solo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

THATS WHAT!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

Sami Zayn got a tan.


----------



## Trophies

Hey who called it?!


----------



## Hayabusasc

Bit on an underwhelming end there.


----------



## FriedTofu

Lol and we thought Vince was overbooking shit. HHH overbooks EVERYTHING.


----------



## BringBackMankind

That’s it. I always loved the Samoan people but that’s it. Fuck them


----------



## toontownman

A bold booking move.


----------



## jds49ers

So over this Reigns crap. Think I may be done with WWE


----------



## Mainboy

Cody has to be winning the titles here


----------



## RainmakerV2

BRO WTFFFF


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW That takes some balls and I fucking love it TBH! Whew the heat is gonna be crazy!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Solo Sikoa is here!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

FUCK THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## fabi1982

Trophies said:


> Hey who called it?!


Me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOLDREW. He's done as a main eventer. And I'm cool with that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SOLO!!!!


----------



## melkam647

RainmakerV2 said:


> Drew's winning lol


Ahem


----------



## Irish Jet

The expressions of the guys in the front row when they see the guy pull the ref out.


----------



## Not Lying

Lmao called this bullshit.

Vince still has his pulse on Roman’s booking 😂😂

Both Riddle and Drew lost. fuck this shit I’m out.


----------



## Trophies

The Bloodline goes deep bruh.


----------



## FrankenTodd

YOU ALREADY KNOW 

Thank goodness ONE cousin has a passport!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THE TRIBAL CHIEF!!!! LETS GOOOOO


----------



## BringBackMankind

Fuck you WWE.

I’m out


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What the actual fuck is this fucking shit


----------



## Mainboy

So no titles held on show for months now. Fucking shite.


----------



## I am the Storm

Glad Reigns retained, but I cannot lie, that shit was way overbooked for a main event world title match for my taste.


----------



## Jersey

🩸 line = 2022 DX


----------



## Kishido

Well it was clear to happen. 

And so we move on with Reigns until Cody or Rock


----------



## troyag93

Fuck yes!!! Thank You


----------



## Dolorian

And still!


----------



## FrankenTodd

For a second I thought it was Fiend though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet

That was fucking great. They actually had me thinking it was done. 

Great show.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

At first, I was thinking, "Isn't that a DQ, cuz Solo got physical with the ref?" But then I realized that Litte Naith (the first referee) just came to, and didn't see any of it. Heh.

Anyways, very dramatic match. Theory getting knocked out by Fury was hilarious.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Only Cody can save us. 🙏🏾


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Think you can safely say Xero News is full of it 😂😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566068746694844420


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Bloodline>>>>Crips of LA 

lmao


----------



## Not Lying

Fucking nepotism.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Our long international nightmare continues.


----------



## Hangman

First time I've watched since Cody left and will be last until Cody returns.


----------



## toontownman

Fury is knocking Drew out too


----------



## Dolorian

So there is a press conference right after?


----------



## jds49ers

So how long till Solo has the intercontinental championship? Since WWE cant get off of Reigns family's nuts!


----------



## Lm2

Well that was meh at


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

WE WAITING ROCK!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LOLLLLLLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOLOLLL

WHO?? WHOOOO????

listen, FR - it was a 3/5 that went up to a 4/5

but then dropped to a 3/5 again

fuckkkk - i have forgotten how the Fed loves to cuck its fans - hometown kid can’t buy the big win. Heel promotion gonna heel

fucking nobody with the fuckery interference


lolllllllllllll


now some aedub chants xD


----------



## DrEagles

AEW chants lmaoo


----------



## fabi1982

I really think Cody got the „I will beat Roman for the titles“ in his contract.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hey Kross interrupt this gay shit wtf


----------



## toontownman

Bad call


----------



## Irish Jet

I’m not sure these concerts have the same appeal when they don’t come after 12 rounds of boxing lmao


----------



## Araragi

Okay let's just go home now.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Hayabusasc

OK what the f*** is this


----------



## RapShepard

Who takes the titles off of Reigns, Roman fan but he does not need to hold them until Mania


----------



## Trophies

I'm so damn confused right now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaahahhahaaaaaaahahahhaa

singing nowwwww xD


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAOOO Bro WTF


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOLLLLLLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOLOLLL
> 
> WHO?? WHOOOO????
> 
> listen, FR - it was a 3/5 that went up to a 4/5
> 
> but then dropped to a 3/5 again
> 
> fuckkkk - i have forgotten how the Fed loves to cuck its fans - hometown kid can’t buy the big win. Heel promotion gonna heel
> 
> 
> lolllllllllllll
> 
> 
> now some aedub chants xD


This is exactly why WWE could never. 😂 The 3 most important matches had the heels win, never send the crowd home happy.

This ending def reminded of SummerSlam 2009.


----------



## Rockymin

jds49ers said:


> So how long till Solo has the intercontinental championship? Since WWE cant get off of Reigns family's nuts!


Ugh, I'm just so fucking sick of Samoans now. Fuck them all. Done with the men's division until they lose all their belts.


----------



## American_Nightmare

RapShepard said:


> Who takes the titles off of Reigns


Cody


----------



## Paul12907

Ironically the crowd will be going fucking mental if hes doing this after KOing Usyk


----------



## Razgriz

Can see it now.

Bloodline vs Nightmare family


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, it could be worse. It could be AEW.


----------



## Irish Jet

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Think you can safely say Xero News is full of it 😂😂
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566068746694844420


This guy has discredited himself a thousand times over at this point.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Bring back Vince! 😂 😂


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOLLLLLLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOLOLLL
> 
> WHO?? WHOOOO????
> 
> listen, FR - it was a 3/5 that went up to a 4/5
> 
> but then dropped to a 3/5 again
> 
> fuckkkk - i have forgotten how the Fed loves to cuck its fans - hometown kid can’t buy the big win. Heel promotion gonna heel
> 
> 
> lolllllllllllll
> 
> 
> now some aedub chants xD


A single guy yelling AEW you mean


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> LOLLLLLLOLOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOLOLLL
> 
> WHO?? WHOOOO????
> 
> listen, FR - it was a 3/5 that went up to a 4/5
> 
> but then dropped to a 3/5 again
> 
> fuckkkk - i have forgotten how the Fed loves to cuck its fans - hometown kid can’t buy the big win. Heel promotion gonna heel
> 
> 
> lolllllllllllll
> 
> 
> now some aedub chants xD


It's not his hometown, unless you consider Bret Hart a hometown hero of America


----------



## postmoderno

Mind boggling how many people actually thought Drew had a chance beforehand. Lol.


----------



## troyag93

Is this UK song that us Americans aren’t getting?


----------



## Araragi

Did they just put a guy on camera with a shirt that says Better Dad than Chris Benoit 😭


----------



## Not Lying

WWE really ripped off 60K fans thinking they’d get a crowning moment lmao 😂😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> This guy has discredited himself a thousand times over at this point.


Never wanna hear from this clown again


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Drew is a fucking star man! Never really understood the hate he gets sometimes


----------



## RainmakerV2

He loses the biggest match of his career then wants to party?? Wtf??


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Where’s Kross?


----------



## Mainboy

WTF is this pish


----------



## Irish Jet

The cult infesting the thread all of a sudden.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What the fuck?


----------



## Dolorian

RapShepard said:


> Who takes the titles off of Reigns, Roman fan but he does not need to hold them until Mania


Cody seems like the story to tell when he comes back. He should definitely hold them until Mania.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

You're finished Drew 🥱


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Drew buried.


----------



## DRose1994

What a PPV. This was like a 9/10. It really felt like a letdown that drew didn’t win, but it’ll make the crowning moment for Cody (presumably) better.


----------



## I am the Storm

It just has to be Cody now. He has the story. He has the fan support. His injury only grew his legacy. Gotta be the way to go.


----------



## Kishido

What happened


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You're finished Drew 🥱


Seems like it... Dunno what he will do now. He needs a challenger and besides Kross there no one legit enough to face him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> A single guy yelling AEW you mean


you could hear 1 guy over all that?


----------



## DrEagles

That’s on par with Vince booking. AEW doesn’t even have to try hard to beat this garbage tomorrow


----------



## Insanityward88

postmoderno said:


> Mind boggling how many people actually thought Drew had a chance beforehand. Lol.


Final boss all alone in a Drew home territory if not now when


----------



## Dolorian

Very good PPV overall and the crowd ruled.


----------



## RapShepard

Dolorian said:


> Cody seems like the story to tell when he comes back. He should definitely hold them until Mania.


I gotta disagree, he needs a break from the belts. I'm enjoying the reign but sheesh lol


----------



## fabi1982

Honestly, great event overall. I had a lot of fun and was more than sports entertained!! Love you WWE ❤


----------



## dcruz

troyag93 said:


> Where’s Kross?


Probably with Scarlett at their hotel room already


----------



## AlexPizzi

The one Uce Drew forgot to take out on Friday


----------



## Insanityward88

DrEagles said:


> That’s on par with Vince booking. AEW doesn’t even have to try hard to beat this garbage tomorrow


They will not even beat the fake NXt survivor series


----------



## I am the Storm

Awesome show. Lots of fun. So happy to be excited by a wrestling show again. It has been a while.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DRose1994 said:


> What a PPV. This was like a 9/10. It really felt like a letdown that drew didn’t win, but it’ll make the crowning moment for Cody (presumably) better.


When Cody wins its going to be a big big big and I MEAN BIG time feel against Roman than Drew...I can't wait tbh!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Where the fuck was Bray at the end of the show??


----------



## toontownman

I am the Storm said:


> It just has to be Cody now. He has the story. He has the fan support. His injury only grew his legacy. Gotta be the way to go.


Just has to be Cody with theory robbing him blind straight after lol


----------



## Irish Jet

DRose1994 said:


> What a PPV. This was like a 9/10. It really felt like a letdown that drew didn’t win, but it’ll make the crowning moment for Cody (presumably) better.


Cody has to be guy to dethrone Reigns. It can’t be anyone else. You don’t give a rub like that to anyone but your top babyface.

Drew has already had his crowning moment even if it did get sabotaged by Covid. Cody needs his. It’s the right call.

Event was fantastic. Gunther-Sheamus MOTN.


----------



## FriedTofu

They flew Kross and Scarlett out for that? Hahahaha


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you could hear 1 guy over all that?


Yup it was clearly a singular voice, like the Shield break up "Nooo" guy


----------



## Honey Bucket

Weirdest end to a PPV ever. Guess they had to send the crowd home happy.

Oh and Solo Sikoa debut is the biggest anticlimax in a long time.


----------



## RapShepard

FriedTofu said:


> They flew Kross and Scarlett out for that? Hahahaha


Wonder what that check is like lol


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566154641578102784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566156605632266243

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566159842561204224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566160355327451136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566160862561423361


----------



## RuthlessAttitude

Even if Drew wasn't winning they could have ended it with a Drew/Fury pull apart brawl. But they backed themselves into a corner by protecting Fury and wanting Reigns to be even stronger. So Drew came out looking stupid and the show ended on a bad note.


----------



## FrankenTodd

RainmakerV2 said:


> He loses the biggest match of his career then wants to party?? Wtf??


It’s different there. The liquor is finer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

FriedTofu said:


> They flew Kross and Scarlett out for that? Hahahaha


Haitch looking out for his boy I guess haha.


----------



## DrEagles

Insanityward88 said:


> They will not even beat the fake NXt survivor series


ok drone


----------



## Error_404

This was the perfect opportunity to give Drew his big moment but they went with the same boring "Bloodline saves the day" routine again... Meh!


----------



## toontownman

The least they could have done was sing some tom Jones in Wales.


----------



## BettsyUK

BringBackMankind said:


> Fuck you WWE.
> 
> I’m out


Would you like any more salt with that? 🤭


----------



## DJ Punk

Funny watching people rage online about Roman winning again lol. Did people seriously want Roman's 2 year title reign to end on a throwaway ppv to Drew of all people? It'd be nonsensical. Has to be at Wrestlemania and Cody would make the most sense.


----------



## dcruz

RapShepard said:


> Wonder what that check is like lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548438226045546497
Now he gets to visit the UK for free 😇


----------



## Honey Bucket

So I’m hoping that when the Bloodline have their celebration, they get interrupted by Bray and his new Wyatt Familia. Braun and someone else perhaps.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Press conference on wwe YouTube.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ok - Dubfan review

opener 6-woman - was ok

Gunther v Sheamus - 5* Slugfest, could’ve been the main event anywhere. From cardiff to tokyo dome to chicago tomorrow

Judgement day v Edgeheads - 3/5 - was ok. Everybody saw the turn coming, even me with my first time watching in ages

Rollins v Riddle - great 4.5/5 - solid match, fast

main event - slow fucking slow until it heated up and then went into fuck-town. Scratched 4/5 before the fuckery and then went down to 3/5

also - i am noting down some names. If you see some of you slags complianing in Dub seciton about ‘false finishes’ i will have this match as a receipt - i counted like 10 finishes minimum

ANYWAY - was a fun ppv, with a very predictable end of the heel standing tall and the hometown fans ending… with a song?

3/5 overall. Maybe 3.5/5?

i had fun 🤷‍♂️ - nice to see the developmental show before the Sunday night main event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WWE Bookers reaction to people who thought Roman would lose:


----------



## RainmakerV2

Xero news is donezo after tonight lol


----------



## AustinRockHulk

jds49ers said:


> So over this Reigns crap. Think I may be done with WWE


You actually thought Drew was gonna win? He's not the right wrestler to take the belt from Roman. It's either Cody, AJ Styles or "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Oh and I’m guessing I wasn’t the only one who spotted the guy wearing the ‘BETTER DAD THAN CHRIS BENOIT’ tshirt? I fucking howled haha.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Yup it was clearly a singular voice, like the Shield break up "Nooo" guy


he was the only fan with sense at the end then - the rest were fucking singing and celebrating the fuckery with a song XD


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Not Lying said:


> Lmao called this bullshit.
> 
> Vince still has his pulse on Roman’s booking 😂😂
> 
> Both Riddle and Drew lost. fuck this shit I’m out.


You actually thought that Drew was gonna win? You actually thought he's the right wrestler to beat Roman?


----------



## FriedTofu

RapShepard said:


> Wonder what that check is like lol





Kenny's Ghost said:


> Haitch looking out for his boy I guess haha.


Random Uce and Tyson Fury had more screen time than 'shove that hourglass up your arse' guy.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566160840738349057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566161314766114816


----------



## troyag93

DrEagles said:


> That’s on par with Vince booking. AEW doesn’t even have to try hard to beat this garbage tomorrow


Show was a 9/10

only bad thing was The Women’s SD Title.


----------



## ZdzichuHD

DJ Punk said:


> Funny watching people rage online about Roman winning again lol. Did people seriously want Roman's 2 year title reign to end on a throwaway ppv to Drew of all people? It'd be nonsensical. Has to be at Wrestlemania and Cody would make the most sense.



and I don't give a fuck about Title Reing Reigns bored and sucked.


----------



## RapShepard

dcruz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548438226045546497
> Now he gets to visit the UK for free


That man really kayfabe flew over the ocean to stare at Drew, that's next level hate lol

Real life though he got to take his wife on a nice weekend sight seeing vacation on somebody else's dime. That's winning at the highest level


----------



## Rankles75

And FUCKING still!!!!!!



#Acknowledgehim


----------



## Businessman

Great show overall and sure it’s a bit disappointing at the end but it’s the right call…Drew should not be the one to end Roman Reigns no matter what the crowd wants

It should be Cody Rhodes pinning Roman Reigns at WrestleMania finally bringing the most prestigious championship to the Rhodes family


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

troyag93 said:


> Show was a 9/10
> 
> only bad thing was The Women’s SD Title.


That and Reigns retaining.


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Chelsea

Honey Bucket said:


> So I’m hoping that when the Bloodline have their celebration, they get interrupted by Bray and his new Wyatt Familia. Braun and someone else perhaps.


Not happening. And what's the point anyway. Roman kicking Bray's ass all over again until Cody returns next year? Ehhhh.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That and Reigns retaining.



Kross beats Drew then Roman vs. Kross at Survivor series is fine with me


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

DJ Punk said:


> Funny watching people rage online about Roman winning again lol. Did people seriously want Roman's 2 year title reign to end on a throwaway ppv to Drew of all people? It'd be nonsensical. Has to be at Wrestlemania and Cody would make the most sense.


I think that is the point, it means the belts are held hostage and not on TV for the next 7-8 months. And that is if he fights Cody at WM, still have the Rock rumors going on. Would be even stupider to put it on Rock. So if that is the case Reigns has the belts for the next 18 months. It is one thing to have one belt not on TV for stretches but to have both of them is boring.


----------



## troyag93

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That and Reigns retaining.


No that part was great. Drew is boring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

troyag93 said:


> No that part was great. Drew is boring.


they could’ve given him a 1 week reign? Clean as a whistle

send the fans home happy, rematch on Raw - bisch, bosch


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was the only fan with sense at the end then - the rest were fucking singing and celebrating the fuckery with a song XD


That I'll agree with you on. Reigns is my favorite going right now. But I hate overly long title reigns. He could've dropped the title and got it back a couple times and still had the same aura. 

But as weird as it was, I guess the crowd singing smooths over Drew getting fucked.. still a weird ending though


----------



## Aewwe

Those saying has to be Cody, has to be Mania etc. that's in like 8 months, not far off a year. That's a very long time just to pad out with nothingness, and then as it'll almost be 3 years, and the most obvious torch passing, WM will seem very predictable.

Good show, but grim ending IMO.


----------



## DJ Punk

timberwolves2595 said:


> and I don't give a fuck about Title Reing Reigns bored and sucked.


Right and that's fair. But why end it now when it's already been going on 2 years? It wouldn't make sense and it would make the past 2 years even seem more pointless in hindsight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> That I'll agree with you on. Reigns is my favorite going right now. But I hate overly long title reigns. He could've dropped the title and got it back a coupe times and still had the same aura.
> 
> But as weird as it was, I guess the crowd singing smooths over Drew getting fucked.. still a weird ending though


give drew the clean hometown win

rematch on raw or smackers - fuckery then - reigns wins again

nothing lost, 62,000 people home happy

its so simple - the ‘heat’ here does nothing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross beats Drew then Roman vs. Kross at Survivor series is fine with me


This result makes no sense. RAW has no champion, USA wants a belt back on the show. 

Reigns isn't on TV until the Survivor Series build either.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Roman showed out at press conference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

troyag93 said:


> No that part was great. Drew is boring.


Booking decision makes no sense considering RAW has no champion and Reigns is gone till SS.


----------



## I am the Storm

toontownman said:


> Just has to be Cody with theory robbing him blind straight after lol


I think there is an excellent chance of that. The heat will be gigantic; otherworldy, even. And that’s what it’s all about. They’ll feud and eventually Cody will get it back, but the heat that Theory would generate would be huge, lol.


----------



## DJ Punk

jds49ers said:


> I think that is the point, it means the belts are held hostage and not on TV for the next 7-8 months. And that is if he fights Cody at WM, still have the Rock rumors going on. Would be even stupider to put it on Rock. So if that is the case Reigns has the belts for the next 18 months. It is one thing to have one belt not on TV for stretches but to have both of them is boring.


Unfortunately Vince created a messy no-win situation that HHH has to dig them out of. And sadly not losing the titles at Wrestlemania (& to Drew of all people) after holding the titles for 2 years just isn't a viable solution.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Even with the finish, this was still one of their best shows this year easily. 

- 6 woman tag was a fun house show style match that maybe ran too long, but had a great finish to establish Damage Control and set up an eventual Bianca/Bayley title feud. They can revisit elements from their feud a few years ago. 

- Sheamus/Gunther was amazing, just the best hoss fight you could ask for with both guys beating the fuck out of each other. Just look at Sheamus' chest at the end. One of the best matches WWE has done this year easily. 

- Was surprised Liv won, and the match ended up better than expected with Shayna being able to actually work more for once. I thought Liv's selling was better, wanted to see more punishment from Shayna but I imagine this was a filler feud to bolster Liv up to face Ronda eventually.

- Edge/Rey and Judgement Day was good for what it was, and I think Edge was more over here than he had been anywhere in the US after returning, the UK loved him to death. Finish was damn fun though, and I guess Dom turning is a choice. At least he goes from horrible to Meh. 

- Riddle and Seth was a really great back and forth match, although I did expect more violence from Riddle given the MMA background and the way the feud has gone. Lot of nice little counters in here, and watching Riddle catch guys in the triangle is always fun. Nevertheless, Seth got a big win he needed and I bet this keeps going, which is should because the build up to this feud had been great, that interview segment in the back got a lot of attention on it from what I remembered.

- I mean, I thought Drew should have won here. The match itself was a good example in milking a hot crowd with how deliberately slow the pacing was early on, but I kinda wish it picked up more than it did by the end, although it ended up being a great WWE style main event. It got too cute by the end though, and Solo Sikoa being the deciding factor was kinda lame, although I get protecting Drew in a loss here. The singing at the end was random as fuck, didn't get that and it made Drew look just as bad as he did simply by losing here. I guess Cody is the plan, but for the love of god please don't stretch this out just to have a title match with The Rock. 

Overall though, 8/10 show. I enjoyed myself a ton.


----------



## Rankles75

LifeInCattleClass said:


> give drew the clean hometown win
> 
> rematch on raw or smackers - fuckery then - reigns wins again
> 
> nothing lost, 62,000 people home happy
> 
> its so simple - the ‘heat’ here does nothing


It’s not his hometown, it’s not even his home damn country! 😆


----------



## troyag93

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Booking decision makes no sense considering RAW has no champion and Reigns is gone till SS.


Don’t care, You didn’t do a 2 year Title Reign just to lose to Drew McIntyre. He’s terrible


----------



## Nothing Finer

That was a fucking great match up until the finish. Third Uso brother winning the match for him FFS.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This result makes no sense. RAW has no champion, USA wants a belt back on the show.
> 
> Reigns isn't on TV until the Survivor Series build either.



That USA shit is overplayed. They have no leverage to demand anything. Without WWE they're a dead network. And I think after tonight we should stop paying attention to Xero. He might have a source but if he does they're obviously swerving him. He's done after tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rankles75 said:


> It’s not his hometown, it’s not even his home damn country! 😆


i mean, that’s splitting hairs, no?

they built him as the UK representative in all those promos and video packages - and yes, both wales and scotland are still part of the UK last time i checked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sheamus/Gunther MOTN to me.


----------



## Not Lying

AustinRockHulk said:


> You actually thought that Drew was gonna win? You actually thought he's the right wrestler to beat Roman?


Yeah he could have. It won’t matter much who beats Reigns. No one is gona be made when they beat Roman.

So why not Drew infront of 60K fans. But nah, I Expected WWE to screw the fans so I knew Roman was gona win.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I enjoyed the show a lot. No one does the big spectacle quite like the fed. Hope they run back Rollins v Riddle in the Fight Pit at Extreme Rules.

A UK PPV once a year would be cool. Scotland next?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Sheamus/Gunther MOTN to me.


easily


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> give drew the clean hometown win
> 
> rematch on raw or smackers - fuckery then - reigns wins again
> 
> nothing lost, 62,000 people home happy
> 
> its so simple - the ‘heat’ here does nothing


Agreed, do the home continent happy win. And if you have to let Reigns win it back later. 

But honestly I think he needs a nice time away from the title. If the goal is him vs Rock that doesn't need a title to be a big match.


----------



## Dr. Jones

WWE: "If you don't like Roman Reigns, go fuck yourself with something rusty!"


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

RainmakerV2 said:


> That USA shit is overplayed. They have no leverage to demand anything. Without WWE they're a dead network. And I think after tonight we should stop paying attention to Xero. He might have a source but if he does they're obviously swerving him. He's done after tonight.


Maybe so, but it makes no sense to have no world championship on one of your shows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Agreed, do the home continent happy win. And if you have to let Reigns win it back later.
> 
> But honestly I think he needs a nice time away from the title. If the goal is him vs Rock that doesn't need a title to be a big match.


yup - no titles needed there

If nothing else, they could’ve split the title here - let Drew just win ‘raw’

and then have a champ v champ down the line on a random show ‘non-unification’ and let reigns get his win back or something


----------



## DRose1994

The production and presentation for this show was off the chart. They’re leagues ahead of AEW with everything presentation/production/timing related. It delivered overall in tremendous fashion.

Skimmed the womens tag match. Wasn’t very impressed with this one or the ending (Bianca getting pinned flat). But Bayley vs Bianca should be good.

Gunther vs Sheamus was excellent. So hard hitting. The crowd made it 100x better. Gunther is fantastic. And the right guy won. 

Edge/Rey vs Judgment Day was a good match with a good turn of Dominik. He showed some emotion and expression that I didn’t think he had in him. This was great.

rollins vs Riddle was great. Stood out as the faster paced match throughout the show. Seth needed a PPV win but riddle looked strong.

main event sucked the energy out of the arena. I was even behind Drew.


----------



## Irish Jet

They’re really doing these post-PPV media scrums.

Hopefully just a UK thing. Because I can’t stand these things.


----------



## ZdzichuHD

DJ Punk said:


> Right and that's fair. But why end it now when it's already been going on 2 years? It wouldn't make sense and it would make the past 2 years even seem more pointless in hindsight.


I agree with you I like Roman Reigns but I'm bored with this Reign already I want something new, fresh and we still have the same Reings even losing credibility as champion.

You could have taken one title away from Reings and he wouldn't have lost anything.


----------



## Charzhino

Reigns is BOSS


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup - no titles needed there
> 
> If nothing else, they could’ve split the title here - let Drew just win ‘raw’
> 
> and then have a champ v champ down the line on a random show ‘non-unification’ and let reigns get his win back or something


They backed themselves into an unneeded corner when they unified the titles. Now it's in this weird situation where the reign is getting ridiculously long in the tooth. At this point whether you let a new guy make his name off of Reigns, or let an established star get another notch on their built is a tough call.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Roman and the Bloodline stronger than ever. Deal with it.


----------



## Charzhino

ZdzichuHD said:


> You could have taken one title away from Reings and he wouldn't have lost anything.


No he needs both titles and not to be pinned. They made a big deal that he hasnt been pinned since 2019. They need to keep his invincibility in tact and that means keeping both titles.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Awesome show with a great atmosphere.

MOTN for me was Gunther/Sheamus, I loved how hard hitting it was. Those chops were insane, and seeing how red and battered Sheamus' chest was.

Second best match was Riddle/Rollins. Fantastic storytelling and both guys killed it. Love their chemistry.

I thought all the matches delivered for the most part. Quality night of wrestling.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Not Lying said:


> Yeah he could have. It won’t matter much who beats Reigns. No one is gona be made when they beat Roman.
> 
> So why not Drew infront of 60K fans. But nah, I Expected WWE to screw the fans so I knew Roman was gona win.


The way the story is told, the way the wrestler's character are being built and wrestler's stature. It's either gonna be Cody, AJ Styles or "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## sailord

RapShepard said:


> They backed themselves into an unneeded corner when they unified the titles. Now it's in this weird situation where the reign is getting ridiculously long in the tooth. At this point whether you let a new guy make his name off of Reigns, or let an established star get another notch on their built is a tough call.


Basically, at this point the us title is the main men's belt on the raw side since rr hasn't really gone over to raw


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, Drew McIntyre is officially buried now, and there's no sugarcoating this too.

He's just another victim of all the other talented guys who's also been buried/sacrificed during this reign.

There's not a *single* good excuse of why McIntyre had to lose tonight when everything else was set up to be his big moment.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Yeah, was debating on watching this later but seeing the results and posts in this thread sounds like watching the UFC event was definitely the right call. 

Same shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Didn't see it live, but not shocked at all at the result of the main.


----------



## Londonlaw

I’m catching up with the press conference, which is, of course, a ‘nod’ to AEW’s post-show Media Scrum. 

It’ll be fun see the contrast between Triple H and Tony Khan’s performance at tomorrow’s All Out Media Scrum. 

No doubt the wrestling media and podcasters are going to make the contrast this week 🤣

Edit: Roman was absolute class 🤣🤣


----------



## toontownman

Is Kross going to be the guy?

Drew vs Kross at extreme rules seems the path to the survivor series main event. They can't afford to have Kross fail if that is the main event. Also seems like a short feud for McIntrye and Kross. Could lead to a three way at SS with Drew taking the pin.

Maybe Rhodes is ahead of schedule and returns for survivor series to beat Reigns while Kross and Drew continued to feud .. could do the switch and bait there with theory and build Cody to his road to wrestlemania redemption that way after.


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Didn't see it live, but not shocked at all at the result of the main.


They finally do a PLE in your time-zone, and you didn't see it live. Heh.


----------



## RainmakerV2

toontownman said:


> Is Kross going to be the guy?
> 
> Drew vs Kross at extreme rules seems the path to the survivor series main event. They can't afford to have Kross fail if that is the main event. Also seems like a short feud for McIntrye and Kross. Could lead to a three way at SS with Drew taking the pin.
> 
> Maybe Rhodes is ahead of schedule and returns for survivor series to beat Reigns while Kross and Drew continued to feud .. could do the switch and bait there with theory and build Cody to his road to wrestlemania redemption that way after.


I'd love for Kross to do it to watch the internet crumble but I highly fuckin doubt it lol.


As far as what Drew does from here..I mean he's finished as a main eventer no? He can't beat Kross at Extreme Rules so I mean..I guess he can go get Gunther?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ThirdMan said:


> They finally do a PLE in your time-zone, and you didn't see it live. Heh.


Hey, I was out seeing a local band. Still better than that singing at the end lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Loved that PPV


----------



## Mutant God

Razgriz said:


> Can see it now.
> 
> Bloodline vs Nightmare family


Whos in the Nightmare Family?


----------



## ThirdMan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hey, I was out seeing a local band. Still better than that singing at the end lol.


I'll give you that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> Whos in the Nightmare Family?


Brandi to promo them into submission


----------



## RapShepard

sailord said:


> Basically, at this point the us title is the main men's belt on the raw side since rr hasn't really gone over to raw


Yeah I don't know why they've been so into "the champ doesn't need to be around all the time" mindset. 

Like who the fuck wants to watch a weekly show that has a main character that's absent half the time lol b


PavelGaborik said:


> Yeah, was debating on watching this later but seeing the results and posts in this thread sounds like watching the UFC event was definitely the right call.
> 
> Same shit.


Nah the show was super enjoyable, main event was good, it just had that "well Goku didn't have to win again" knock.


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Brandi to promo them into submission


And then Heyman comes back for the save


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think if RAW was hurting from a quality standpoint or ratings standpoint, they'd be more into getting RAW a World Champion. But since the product has been praised and ratings have been way up for RAW, they are in no rush for a World Champion because Raw's been doing great without one, both ratings and product wise.


----------



## Irish Jet

DammitChrist said:


> Well, Drew McIntyre is officially buried now, and there's no sugarcoating this too.
> 
> He's just another victim of all the other talented guys who's also been buried/sacrificed during this reign.
> 
> There's not a *single* good excuse of why McIntyre had to lose tonight when everything else was set up to be his big moment.


So Drew getting screwed out of a win against the most dominant champion in the industry is being BERRIED.

CM Punk getting beaten clean by a plumber in three minutes is _amazing_ _storytelling_. 

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Aewwe

I guess they'll be back in the UK within the next 3 or 4 years, so kind of a moot point, but I doubt people will be talking about that show in 2 years, let alone 30. Perfectly fine PPV, and enjoyable, like a bog standard 11,000 Payback or something, but nothing standout happened. Couldn't even get a minor title change.

It'll be more remembered as an Insurrextion / Rebellion type than a SummerSlam 92.


----------



## wjd1989

It has never been more obvious than it was tonight, just how much there is a lack of star power in the WWE - this show was crying out for a big name, the biggest pop of the night was for Bret Hart (which says it all). Much as WWE shouldn’t rely on the legends of the past, they should absolutely send them out on these special shows.

It really was lacking IMO - a Hogan, or an Austin segment would’ve blown the roof off.

Anyway, production value was off the charts -WWE has THE best production standards in the world, it’s simply amazing. Crowd was the real star of the show, Wales was amazing.


----------



## Mutant God

So theres a chance the next title match is a 3 way with Reigns, Kross, and McIntyre with McIntyre pinning Kross to "protect" Reigns (?).


----------



## Rankles75

Irish Jet said:


> So Drew getting screwed out of a win against the most dominant champion in the industry is being BERRIED.
> 
> CM Punk getting beaten clean by a plumber in three minutes is _amazing_ _storytelling_.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


Look who you’re dealing with… 😏


----------



## DammitChrist

Irish Jet said:


> So Drew getting screwed out of a win against the most dominant champion in the industry is being BERRIED.
> 
> *CM Punk getting beaten clean by a plumber in three minutes is amazing storytelling.*
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


Okay, I'll let All Out tomorrow night answer your flawed viewpoint when CM Punk inevitably wins back the AEW World title from yet another banger by a *very* talented professional wrestler in Jon Moxley.

Punk was kayfabe injured anyway, and the story was that he 'wasn't' ready to compete that night due to his previously broken foot.

This isn't even a debate btw.

Nobody ever looks better coming out of a feud/loss against the current Universal Champion, and Drew McIntyre is never getting a huge opportunity like today (where he gets to win a world title in front of a massive audience outside of the United States) ever again.

Today's events just further demonstrates that McIntyre is another statistic/victim who got buried in this lengthy world title reign for no good reason.

Apparently, 2+ years isn't long enough.

Honestly, if Cody Rhodes somehow loses to this guy in early 2023 for the world title (despite being the most over guy in the company); I'd like to see how that bad booking decision gets spun around and excused too.


----------



## Top bins

This was a fantastic PPV. 

Gunter just shows why he's one of the best in the world and this was match of the year with Sheamus an actual fight and physical battle. Gunter's matches has me more invested than any Kenny Omega match. 

Good for Seth to beat Riddle he needed a win and I expect the feud to continue with Riddle getting the win back. 

I thought drew could of won the title and you give those fans who attended an evening they would never forget. But I understand WWE have spent 2 years making the person who bears Reigns means something. It's either Cody or the Rock and I'd prefer Cody as the story makes sense. 

Excellent show of wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, I'll let All Out tomorrow night answer your flawed viewpoint when CM Punk inevitably wins back the AEW World title from yet another banger by a *very* talented professional wrestler in Jon Moxley.
> 
> Punk was kayfabe injured anyway.
> 
> This isn't even a debate btw.
> 
> Nobody ever looks better coming out of a feud/loss against the current Universal Champion, and Drew McIntyre is never getting a huge opportunity like today (where he gets to win a world title in front of a massive audience outside of the United States) ever again.
> 
> Today's events just further demonstrates that McIntyre is another statistic/victim who got buried in this lengthy world title reign for no good reason.
> 
> Apparently, 2+ years isn't long enough.
> 
> Honestly, if Cody Rhodes somehow loses to this guy in early 2023 for the world title (despite being the most over guy in the company); I'd like to see how that bad booking decision gets spun around and excused too.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

DammitChrist said:


> Well, Drew McIntyre is officially buried now, and there's no sugarcoating this too.
> 
> He's just another victim of all the other talented guys who's also been buried/sacrificed during this reign.
> 
> There's not a *single* good excuse of why McIntyre had to lose tonight when everything else was set up to be his big moment.


"but, but Roman is greatest superstar of our generation" haven't you heard commentators mention it enough times? Must be true or else they wouldn't be so obsessed with saying it. I bet at this point they will book handicap match. Roman vs Brock&Cena&Rock and Roman will win clean and this forum will praise it and live in delusion how Cody will end Roman's reign soon.


----------



## SAMCRO

So dumb not putting the belts on Drew, imagine that fucking crowd's pop, the story was prefect, the time was perfect, Drew finally getting his big moment infront of a huge crowd that was all behind him, instead send everyone home disappointed with the same motherfucker whos been champion for 2 god damn year continuing his reign.

You had so many places to go with Drew, now with Roman whats next? he's getting an even lighter schedule so the fucker isn't gonna be around and defending the belts even less, and all he can do is just face guys he's already beaten when he is around.

Gonna be great getting more ppvs with no world titles being defended and tag matches and shit having to main event....Cause just watch i guarantee Roman's not defending those belts at Extreme Rules. You want a lighter schedule for family or whatever fine, then pass the fucking titles onto someone else who'll be there at work defending them. Its complete and utter bullshit he's got those belts and is never there. Raw aint had a world title on the show for what 5 months? utterly ridiculous.


----------



## DammitChrist

Irish Jet said:


> So Drew getting screwed out of a win against the most dominant champion in the industry is being BERRIED.
> 
> CM Punk getting beaten clean by a plumber in three minutes is _amazing_ _storytelling_.
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


Oh, for the record, my 1st post there had *NOTHING *to do with AEW. Let's not do that since I'm indifferent to these irrelevant comparisons.


----------



## DUD

Wank ending for the live crowd. Edge and Rey Mysterio owned the night.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mutant God said:


> So theres a chance the next title match is a 3 way with Reigns, Kross, and McIntyre with McIntyre pinning Kross to "protect" Reigns (?).



Kross beats Drew at ER, then Kross vs. Roman at Survivor Series.


There's no point In putting Drew in another title match. He's done.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

SAMCRO said:


> So dumb not putting the belts on Drew, imagine that fucking crowd's pop, the story was prefect, the time was perfect, Drew finally getting his big moment infront of a huge crowd that was all behind him, instead send everyone home disappointed with the same motherfucker whos been champion for 2 god damn year continuing his reign.
> 
> You had so many places to go with Drew, now with Roman whats next? he's getting an even lighter schedule so the fucker isn't gonna be around and defending the belts even less, and all he can do is just face guys he's already beaten when he is around.
> 
> Gonna be great getting more ppvs with no world titles being defended and tag matches and shit having to main event....Cause just watch i guarantee Roman's not defending those belts at Extreme Rules. You want a lighter schedule for family or whatever fine, then pass the fucking titles onto someone else who'll be there at work defending them.


They even brought Broken Dreams back and it was indeed Broken Dream for Drew lmao. Why even waste that amazing entrance on this shit?

I remember when everyone shat on Brock holding title shortage but now thats perfectly fine for 90% of forum because "coDy wiLL beAt HiM!!!". Sure he will, keep dreaming. It will be Samoan Nightmare for Cody.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

They might as well have Roman fuck Scarlett because Karrion Kross looks like a complete cuck doing nothing since his return just to help Roman retain. 😂

Besides the idiotic decision to keep the WWE title with Boreman there, it was a great show! 

Unfortunately Kross is ruined though..


----------



## Cosmo77

The Castle Tron above the ring looked cool and the graphics are cool as well,but For Roman to Win here is bad,if he lost it wouldnt have hurt him


----------



## Jersey

So does Bayley vs Bianca pick back up? Or does Bliss gets inserted into the title pic since she said she wants in the title picture.


----------



## SAMCRO

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> They even brought Broken Dreams back and it was indeed Broken Dream for Drew lmao. Why even waste that amazing entrance on this shit?
> 
> I remember when everyone shat on Brock holding title shortage but now thats perfectly fine for 90% of forum because "coDy wiLL beAt HiM!!!". Sure he will, keep dreaming. It will be Samoan Nightmare for Cody.


Yeah honestly i wouldn't put it past them to have Cody lose to Roman, i'm starting to think they're gonna go for a 5 year title reign, cause the longer it goes the more they think "Well what if we push it another year? imagine how cool that would be? Imagine the history we can make". At some point they need to realize this title reign has gone on long enough, the dude is good but he's not good enough to warrant being champion for 2 fucking years losing to no one.

I thought that might change with Triple H in charge, but he seems to be as delusional as Vince was about Roman, he got Stockholm syndrome or something? been around Vince so long he's started liking his booking and booking like him?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Cosmo77 said:


> The Castle Tron above the ring looked cool and the graphics are cool as well,but For Roman to Win here is bad,if he lost it wouldnt have hurt him


Roman should of dropped long time ago!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jersey said:


> So does Bayley vs Bianca pick back up? Or does Bliss gets inserted into the title pic since she said she wants in the title picture.


What makes the most sense is Bayley wins the RAW womens title and Alexa is Bayley's first challenger to beat out of many for a long dominant CONTROLLING title reign!


----------



## Insanityward88

AustinRockHulk said:


> The way the story is told, the way the wrestler's character are being built and wrestler's stature. It's either gonna be Cody, AJ Styles or "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson.


lol it’s definitely not AJ and cody isn’t back until rumble at the earliest


----------



## Mutant God

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross beats Drew at ER, then Kross vs. Roman at Survivor Series.
> 
> 
> There's no point In putting Drew in another title match. He's done.


I'm not too sure on Kross getting a title shot so soon and I could see a Survivor Series match involving the Bloodline maybe...


----------



## Cosmo77

Agree,he should have lost to Brock at Summerslam or Crown Jewel 21


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mutant God said:


> I'm not too sure on Kross getting a title shot so soon and I could see a Survivor Series match involving the Bloodline maybe...


Drew vs. Kross is obviously happening at ER and there's no way you can have Kross lose his first big match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Mutant God said:


> I'm not too sure on Kross getting a title shot so soon and I could see a Survivor Series match involving the Bloodline maybe...


Triple H better be careful with that one or TWRP will bury him with a 100 reasons why Triple H sucks or something like that 😂


----------



## theclaymorekick

SAMCRO said:


> So dumb not putting the belts on Drew, imagine that fucking crowd's pop, the story was prefect, the time was perfect, Drew finally getting his big moment infront of a huge crowd that was all behind him, instead send everyone home disappointed with the same motherfucker whos been champion for 2 god damn year continuing his reign.
> 
> You had so many places to go with Drew, now with Roman whats next? he's getting an even lighter schedule so the fucker isn't gonna be around and defending the belts even less, and all he can do is just face guys he's already beaten when he is around.
> 
> Gonna be great getting more ppvs with no world titles being defended and tag matches and shit having to main event....Cause just watch i guarantee Roman's not defending those belts at Extreme Rules. You want a lighter schedule for family or whatever fine, then pass the fucking titles onto someone else who'll be there at work defending them. Its complete and utter bullshit he's got those belts and is never there. Raw aint had a world title on the show for what 5 months? utterly ridiculous.


THEY PUT BROKEN DREAMS AND HE LOST THE MATCH, I AM SO PISSED OF AT HHH.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't know why they've been so into "the champ doesn't need to be around all the time" mindset.
> 
> Like who the fuck wants to watch a weekly show that has a main character that's absent half the time lol bNah the show was super enjoyable, main event was good, it just had that "well Goku didn't have to win again" knock.


Roman winning again has me completely uninterested in tuning into the main event.

Just unbelievably bored with the reign, and no title on RAW still is nothing short of pathetic.

I'll check out Seth/Riddle, Walter/Sheamus and Judgment Day vs Priest and Finn, as I'm sure they were worth watching.

Can't say the same about everything else.


----------



## Irish Jet

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, I'll let All Out tomorrow night answer your flawed viewpoint when CM Punk inevitably wins back the AEW World title from yet another banger by a *very* talented professional wrestler in Jon Moxley.
> 
> Punk was kayfabe injured anyway, and the story was that he 'wasn't' ready to compete that night due to his previously broken foot.
> 
> This isn't even a debate btw.
> 
> Nobody ever looks better coming out of a feud/loss against the current Universal Champion, and Drew McIntyre is never getting a huge opportunity like today (where he gets to win a world title in front of a massive audience outside of the United States) ever again.
> 
> Today's events just further demonstrates that McIntyre is another statistic/victim who got buried in this lengthy world title reign for no good reason.
> 
> Apparently, 2+ years isn't long enough.
> 
> Honestly, if Cody Rhodes somehow loses to this guy in early 2023 for the world title (despite being the most over guy in the company); I'd like to see how that bad booking decision gets spun around and excused too.





DammitChrist said:


> Oh, for the record, my 1st post there had *NOTHING *to do with AEW. Let's not do that since I'm indifferent to these irrelevant comparisons.


I was pointing out the double standard. I don't give a shit what their plans are for Punk - In my entire lifetime I have never seen a supposed main star presented so pathetically. Maybe see how see Vince presented Cody Rhodes with a _legit _injury to see the difference. I'm done with them until MJF gives me a reason to go back.

What happened Drew was the furthest thing from a "burial" - that's just hyperbolic nonsense. He kicked out of everything more than once and had Roman dead to rights before he was cheated out of the win. He couldn't have looked much stronger in defeat.

Just saying he's "another statistic" is meaningless, everyone is a statistic. Guys can look strong with good booking even if they take losses - Look at what HHH has done for Lashley and Owens in a matter of weeks. Roman has beaten Brock Lesnar countless times yet if he returned he can instantly walk into the main event scene against anyone. Drew is a made guy already and now has a booker who knows what he's doing. He'll be fine.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> So dumb not putting the belts on Drew, imagine that fucking crowd's pop, the story was prefect, the time was perfect, Drew finally getting his big moment infront of a huge crowd that was all behind him, instead send everyone home disappointed with the same motherfucker whos been champion for 2 god damn year continuing his reign.
> 
> You had so many places to go with Drew, now with Roman whats next? he's getting an even lighter schedule so the fucker isn't gonna be around and defending the belts even less, and all he can do is just face guys he's already beaten when he is around.
> 
> Gonna be great getting more ppvs with no world titles being defended and tag matches and shit having to main event....Cause just watch i guarantee Roman's not defending those belts at Extreme Rules.


You don't need a world title match every PPV. If they can build stuff that people care about it will be just fine without the world title on the show. The "challenger of the month" schtick is tired anyway. Giving it a month or two to develop a challenger or a compelling program for a title is just fine. 



Mutant God said:


> I'm not too sure on Kross getting a title shot so soon and I could see a Survivor Series match involving the Bloodline maybe...


 Because the main roster needs more gimmick matches?

Hey welcome to WWE where 1 in 4 PPVs have some sort of match inside a cage match whether it's warranted or not. I mean we already have several shows named for gimmick matches that we shoehorn people into for the fucking sake of it.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RainmakerV2 said:


> Drew vs. Kross is obviously happening at ER and there's no way you can have Kross lose his first big match.


I think having Kross beat Drew to feud with Roman already is like the strongest push they've done in a decade, and I don't really get doing it at all. Kross hasn't even had any time to get that over, he's had one match and cut a promo or two. 

I like the act and all, but that feels like an immense rush to me for a guy who most people last saw as almost of a joke act before he was let go. I think he needs a lot longer of a rehab time before going that route, but given he's probably beating Drew I guess we're going with it.


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE

theclaymorekick said:


> THEY PUT BROKEN DREAMS AND HE LOST THE MATCH, I AM SO PISSED OF AT HHH.


They heard people are getting sick of Roman winning and also want Broken Dreams back so what they do? Have Drew come out to Broken Dreams and lose to Roman lmao. They are trolling at this point


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lol just saw the results. Both titles still on Roman?

Damn, missed opportunity. Really should've gotten one of them on Drew. So dumb.


----------



## Mustard

A big business opportunity was missed by WWE in not having SummerSlam 2022 at either the new Wembley or in Cardiff, and being the second biggest show of WWE's year in the process. A great crowd, but it seems no more than the Rebellions and Insurrextions of 1999-2002. And I find it a mystery why Roman Reigns is shoved down people's throats so much, again! It's just bad booking.


----------



## SAMCRO

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You don't need a world title match every PPV. If they can build stuff that people care about it will be just fine without the world title on the show. The "challenger of the month" schtick is tired anyway. Giving it a month or two to develop a challenger or a compelling program for a title is just fine.
> 
> 
> Because the main roster needs more gimmick matches?
> 
> Hey welcome to WWE where 1 in 4 PPVs have some sort of match inside a cage match whether it's warranted or not. I mean we already have several shows named for gimmick matches that we shoehorn people into for the fucking sake of it.


Yeah every ppv needs a world title match ffs, thats how every wrestling ppv should end, its only been done that way for as long the company has existed. But now that Roman has the belts and so many are on his jock some are fine with watching the main evet of a ppv they pay for be a tag match you'd normally get on Raw or Smackdown, ridiculous.


----------



## theclaymorekick

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> They heard people are getting sick of Roman winning and also want Broken Dreams back so what they do? Have Drew come out to Broken Dreams and lose to Roman lmao. They are trolling at this point


I think HHH knows that he made a mistake today, hope he books a rematch.


----------



## Insanityward88

for those saying the us title is the main on raw they didn’t even have lashley defend it today


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dr. Middy said:


> I think having Kross beat Drew to feud with Roman already is like the strongest push they've done in a decade, and I don't really get doing it at all. Kross hasn't even had any time to get that over, he's had one match and cut a promo or two.
> 
> I like the act and all, but that feels like an immense rush to me for a guy who most people last saw as almost of a joke act before he was let go. I think he needs a lot longer of a rehab time before going that route, but given he's probably beating Drew I guess we're going with it.



Hunter is in love with him. Road Dogg who's basically second in command now same. They're gonna bash him over.


----------



## DammitChrist

Irish Jet said:


> I was pointing out the double standard. I don't give a shit what their plans are for Punk - In my entire lifetime I have never seen a supposed main star presented so pathetically. Maybe see how see Vince presented Cody Rhodes with a _legit _injury too see the difference. I'm done with them until MJF gives me a reason to go back.
> 
> What happened Drew was the furthest thing from a "burial" - that's just hyperbolic nonsense. He kicked out of everything more than once and had Roman dead to rights before he was cheated out of the win. He couldn't have looked much stronger in defeat.
> 
> Just saying he's "another statistic" is meaningless, everyone is a statistic. Guys can look strong with good booking even if they take losses - Look at what HHH has done for Lashley and Owens in a matter of weeks. Roman has beaten Brock Lesnar countless times yet if he returned he can instantly walk into the main event scene against anyone. Drew is a made guy already and now has a booker who knows what he's doing. He'll be fine.


Nah, any momentum that Drew McIntyre had over the last few months is officially gone now that he was wrongfully fed to the current Universal Champion.

He's never getting a potential huge moment like he did today (where he gets to beat the most overpushed bore in history in front of a HUGE audience near his home turf) ever again.

It could've easily been McIntyre's best moment in his entire career, but it's officially been wasted now because we can't have anything nice/fun in the main event nowadays.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hunter is in love with him. Road Dogg who's basically second in command now same. They're gonna bash him over.


Hopefully not, but I think you're right, and it's honestly gonna go over like a fart in church. It's gonna be way too much too quick.


----------



## Insanityward88

theclaymorekick said:


> I think HHH knows that he made a mistake today, hope he books a rematch.


No one will care about the rematch lol. They could have let theory cash in and eat the pin so Roman doesn’t look weak. He did not have the blood line if he lost he was protected instead the final boss overcame odds even Cena couldn’t


----------



## Mutant God

RainmakerV2 said:


> Drew vs. Kross is obviously happening at ER and there's no way you can have Kross lose his first big match.


Theres as much chance as Drew fighting Solo at Xtreme Rulz plus WWE can always wait and let Kross play more mind games.




MonkasaurusRex said:


> Because the main roster needs more gimmick matches?


...of course, I welcome more gimmick matches, especially one that has used top feuds in the past



Insanityward88 said:


> for those saying the us title is the main on raw they didn’t even have lashley defend it today


Yeah, it would had been nice to have an exhibition match with some European wrestler: US vs UK


----------



## Jersey

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What makes the most sense is Bayley wins the RAW womens title and Alexa is Bayley's first challenger to beat out of many for a long dominant CONTROLLING title reign!


I’m with it.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> So dumb not putting the belts on Drew, imagine that fucking crowd's pop, the story was prefect, the time was perfect, Drew finally getting his big moment infront of a huge crowd that was all behind him, instead send everyone home disappointed with the same motherfucker whos been champion for 2 god damn year continuing his reign.
> 
> You had so many places to go with Drew, now with Roman whats next? he's getting an even lighter schedule so the fucker isn't gonna be around and defending the belts even less, and all he can do is just face guys he's already beaten when he is around.
> 
> Gonna be great getting more ppvs with no world titles being defended and tag matches and shit having to main event....Cause just watch i guarantee Roman's not defending those belts at Extreme Rules. You want a lighter schedule for family or whatever fine, then pass the fucking titles onto someone else who'll be there at work defending them. Its complete and utter bullshit he's got those belts and is never there. Raw aint had a world title on the show for what 5 months? utterly ridiculous.


Drew is going to be there? Last I checked Roman worked more dates than him last year. Drew also took off time before the rumble, before mania, and even during this build because he kept hurting. He’s not some iron man who will be there himself


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Couldn't watch live because it was on at 3am here. Went on the Network first thing this morning and it's the only video not working. Gave it a little time and went and watched the UFC instead. Came back. Still not working. Looked up the results, because, let's face it, accidentally running into spoilers is the worst and would just piss me off even more. The Kick-Off Show video worked, and from there I saw a related video of "Dominik turns on his dad". So no avoiding it.

I hate it here.


----------



## wwetna1

AustinRockHulk said:


> The way the story is told, the way the wrestler's character are being built and wrestler's stature. It's either gonna be Cody, AJ Styles or "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson.


There’s this guy who is a 14 time world champion, Randy and the bloodline put him on the shelf, and he was the most over guy on the roster too … Orton 

Orton without Vince’s booking is easily credible enough to hunt and take out the bloodline


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> Drew is going to be there? Last I checked Roman worked more dates than him last year. Drew also took off time before the rumble, before mania, and even during this build because he kept hurting. He’s not some iron man who will be there himself


Was Drew champion when he wasn't there? ok then my point still stands. Drew literally said he believes the title should be defended at least once every 30 days and he would rectify that if he won them again.

When you're not a world champion, by all means take time off, but when you're the guy in the company, with both world titles, your ass needs to be there every week, every ppv putting in work. Roman's lazy bitch ass don't know what that is.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

We also have Braun and probably Bray returning soon, and they won't be losing their first few matches, so they will be kept away from Roman too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah every ppv needs a world title match ffs, thats how every wrestling ppv should end, its only been done that way for as long the company has existed. But now that Roman has the belts and so many are on his jock some are fine with watching the main event of a ppv they pay for be a tag match you'd normally get on Raw or Smackdown, ridiculous.


It really hasn't been that way since the company has existed for instance from WrestleMania 3 in 1987(the first year to that WWF had more than 1 PPV) to WrestleMania 7 in 1991(including both of those shows) there was 7 WWF Title matches on PPV. That's a span of what 16 PPVs. 1992 was the first multiple PPV year that the WWF Title was defended at each one.


----------



## SAMCRO

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It really hasn't been that way since the company has existed for instance from WrestleMania 3 in 1987(the first year to that WWF had more than 1 PPV) to WrestleMania 7 in 1991(including both of those shows) there was 7 WWF Title matches on PPV. That's a span of what 16 PPVs. 1992 was the first multiple PPV year that the WWF Title was defended at each one.


Lol did you seriously run to google and look that up just to tell me


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Lol did you seriously run to google and look that up just to tell me


I did not. I like rewatching old shows.

If sounding like an angry idiot is your goal more power to you but Google should be YOUR best friend as opposed to spouting BS.


----------



## SAMCRO

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I did not.


Ok sure, you just knew off the top of your head that info, those dates and the exact amount of ppvs and title matches from over 30 years ago? sure sure.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Ok sure, you just knew off the top of your head that info, those dates and the exact amount of ppvs and title matches from over 30 years ago? sure sure.


What the hell do you think I spend $14.99 a month on the network for? I also think my PPV count was wrong.

Hey, I could probably tell you all the world title matches in that span as well.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Insanityward88 said:


> lol it’s definitely not AJ and cody isn’t back until rumble at the earliest


Not AJ? The man was a 9x World Heavyweight Champion, 2x Wrestler Of The Year award winner, Wrestler Of The Decade award winner in 2020, 2x United States Champion, Intercontinental Champion, 8x Tag Team Champion. The man deserves a title shot.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Roman winning again has me completely uninterested in tuning into the main event.
> 
> Just unbelievably bored with the reign, and no title on RAW still is nothing short of pathetic.
> 
> I'll check out Seth/Riddle, Walter/Sheamus and Judgment Day vs Priest and Finn, as I'm sure they were worth watching.
> 
> Can't say the same about everything else.


Understandable, I fuck with Reigns so it's whatever. But if they're deadset on him holding it until Mania they really got to step the storytelling up another 2 or 3 levels. Adding Solo Sikoa isn't enough


----------



## DUD

Just got home.

Live crowd loved Bayley. Edge and Rey got huge pops because most people haven't seen them live. The ending flattened it.


----------



## rich110991

Just finished watching it.

The crowd was great.

Gunther/Sheamus was great.

Edge/Rey vs JD - The match was good and the crowd was electric for Edge, I just don’t care about the feud. Dominic sucks.

Rollins/Riddle was great. Love Rollins looking strong.

Roman/Drew was great, I wanted Roman to win. Not a Drew fan.

Then the show was tainted by the awful Tyson Fury aftermath. Just why?

The crowd was the best part of the show. Nothing interested really happened apart from Dominic which I couldn’t give a fuck about.


----------



## RainmakerV2

rich110991 said:


> Just finished watching it.
> 
> The crowd was great.
> 
> Gunther/Sheamus was great.
> 
> Edge/Rey vs JD - The match was good and the crowd was electric for Edge, I just don’t care about the feud. Dominic sucks.
> 
> Rollins/Riddle was great. Love Rollins looking strong.
> 
> Roman/Drew was great, I wanted Roman to win. Not a Drew fan.
> 
> Then the show was tainted by the awful Tyson Fury aftermath. Just why?
> 
> The crowd was the best part of the show. Nothing interested really happened apart from Dominic which I couldn’t give a fuck about.



The fury stuff was to try to save the town after Drew lost. I think maybe they underestimated how much people wanted to see Drew win. Some of that is Drew and some of it I mean is..who doesn't wanna be able to say they were in the crowd live to watch Roman lose the title?


----------



## Insanityward88

AustinRockHulk said:


> Not AJ? The man was a 9x World Heavyweight Champion, 2x Wrestler Of The Year award winner, Wrestler Of The Decade award winner in 2020, 2x United States Champion, Intercontinental Champion, 8x Tag Team Champion. The man deserves a title shot.


His days competing for the man title are over. He is transitioning to becoming gate keeper


----------



## DUD

Drew losing was hard to take in the crowd. So many British wrestlers from Nigel McGuiness to Drew McIntyre were inspired by Davey Boy in 92 in the crowd. The adults in attendance wished they had that dream. No historic memories happened for the children.


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> Drew losing was hard to take in the crowd. So many British wrestlers from Nigel McGuiness to Drew McIntyre were inspired by Davey Boy in 92 in the crowd. The adults in attendance wished they had that dream. No historic memories happened for the children.


Sorry but it’s not about kids and their dreams, it’s about Roman Reigns and Drew isn’t the guy to beat him.


----------



## KingofKings1524

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They might as well have Roman fuck Scarlett because Karrion Kross looks like a complete cuck doing nothing since his return just to help Roman retain. 😂
> 
> Besides the idiotic decision to keep the WWE title with Boreman there, it was a great show!
> 
> Unfortunately Kross is ruined though..


You have no friends.


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> Sorry but it’s not about kids and their dreams, it’s about Roman Reigns and Drew isn’t the guy to beat him.


From that perspective the ending was wank. His crap mid card cousin in the version of NXT that no one cares about was the decisive factor.

From another perspective people rinse KSI for his Youtube boxing fed but last weekend he achieved something no boxer promoter has achieved since apartheid. He got an audience excited by a whole card and inspired young people to get in to boxing. WWE needs to figure out when and how to grip momentum. Tonight they failed.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Was Drew champion when he wasn't there? ok then my point still stands. Drew literally said he believes the title should be defended at least once every 30 days and he would rectify that if he won them again.
> 
> When you're not a world champion, by all means take time off, but when you're the guy in the company, with both world titles, your ass needs to be there every week, every ppv putting in work. Roman's lazy bitch ass don't know what that is.


Roman has been champion for 2 years and defended his title on Ppv or tv televised 22 times. He’s worked even more than that on house shows. Considering that he’s missing 2 of 24 title defenses in two years, just add in survivor series which is brand themed. So no matter his you slice it he’s readily defended his belts on tv and Ppv. He’s worked house shows. Now you can argue The Who they gave him but he did the part.


Hogan and Brock didn’t defend monthly. They didn’t defend the title televised as much as Roman has in this run.

If you put it on drew go ahead and also hold that same energy for the women’s title being defended on every PPV which it has not been. It will need to be when Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Bianca, Rousey are all vigger stars than Drew and are going to have to headline those ppvs and live shows


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> From that perspective the ending was wank. His crap mid card cousin in the version of NXT that no one cares about was the decisive factor.
> 
> From another perspective people rinse KSI for his Youtube boxing fed but last weekend he achieved something no boxer promoter has achieved since apartheid. He got an audience excited by a whole card and inspired young people to get in to boxing. WWE needs to figure out when and how to grip momentum. Tonight they failed.


Nah, when they go back to America, Roman will be cheered and Drew will still just be Drew.


----------



## gl83

RainmakerV2 said:


> Xero news is donezo after tonight lol


Been a bad week for him. Guy reported that:

-Sasha/Naomi would return at the end of Raw
-Time went overboard on Raw, so they'll return at CatC instead
-Drew McIntyre was going to win the title off of Roman Reigns
-Braun Strowman was in Cardiff
-Bray Wyatt was going to make his return at CatC
-Solo Sikoa was not at Cardiff


----------



## wwetna1

Drew is ridiculously protected. He laid out Roman one on one. He beat the USO’s down on raw. He took out the Usos and Zayn so they couldn’t travel. He beat Brock in minutes when Roman never has clean. Lashley needed mvps help to beat him. He as of tonight took a ref bump, a run in, and as many finishers as Brock to put down. Yet he’s not that over. He was good on a Saturday afternoon sure in his his home backyard but every other places he’s been on a normal night …

The USO’s are main eventing his Saturday night main event and Sunday stunners. When Roman isn’t there Bianca is working dark matches or ending his house house shows. Charlotte is on banners for Mania to sell events. He’s not at the mania launch parties like Becky. Hes not making media rounds. For all his protected booking this guy needed time off before the rumble, before mania, and even before this show because he was hurting. He’s not the guy, he’s booked overly protected, but he’s not the merch guy, he’s not the media guy, he’s not the main event guy at live events, he’s not the dark match guy without Roman working him dark, and he’s not going to be over Sasha, Charlotte, Rousey, Becky, or Bianca on any night … that’s just real

HHH didn’t shoot off a gun with blanks because that is what Drew is, blanks.


----------



## wwetna1

gl83 said:


> Been a bad week for him. Guy reported that:
> 
> -Sasha/Naomi would return at the end of Raw
> -Time went overboard on Raw, so they'll return at CatC instead
> -Drew McIntyre was going to win the title off of Roman Reigns
> -Braun Strowman was in Cardiff
> -Bray Wyatt was going to make his return at CatC
> -Solo Sikoa was not at Cardiff


Not sure what sense it would make to waste Sasha and Naomi on Raw. First they were both SD talents and neither were let out their deal, so they should still be SD talents. Sd was taped so there would be no payoff. Why overshadow Bayleys group and the 6 way? Even tonight the tag titles weren’t on PPV so why show up there over SD live on a Friday or the next big PPV.

Why would wwe waste 2 titles on drew when he could not get to the rumble, mania, or even tonight without time off? Say but Roman hasn’t defended the belts, but ignore Roman has 22 televised defenses in these two years. Drew isn’t headlining Saturday or Sunday house shows as Bianca and The USO’s have for months so they know drew isn’t a needle mover on the road or merch mover. Drew isn’t a media rounds guy as he didn’t do the big launch party, he didn’t promote last mania like Charlotte or Becky. So you would book yourself in a scenario where the USO’s, Bianca, Charlotte, Becky, Rousey, and Sasha will always need to main event to and the road for him.

Why would you waste Strowman or Wyatt on the uk? So they got a stadium show, big whip. They aren’t Saudi paying you 50m to put on afternoon wrestling. And at the end of the day that’s what you’re doing in spite of your main financial audience. It makes no sense to give them that.

Solo hasn’t been on next since his fight with Von, but he was set to go to nxt Kuz before it folded. He was written to be off 4 weeks and he got that time frame. His brothers can’t travel there in reality, and in kayfabe they said Heyman is hurt because of Brock, and that Jimmy, Jey, and Zayn we’re all taken out and couldn’t make the trip because of the quick turn around that was Detroit to UK last night. So why wouldn’t Roman have a plan with no family and Theory lurking too?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That crowd Holy shit. They need to do more shows in the UK.


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> Nah, when they go back to America, Roman will be cheered and Drew will still just be Drew.


You're missing the point of the first paragraph. Roman can win. There's just several better circumstances on how to do so.


----------



## DUD

Everyone's saying the crowd which given I spent the entirety of the show smashing my chair to start chants at 40% of what I do at football matches I'd like to say "You're welcome".


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The women's 6 person tag match had terrible build up but the match itself was solid and enjoyable. The wrong team predictably won, but at least they _finally_ had someone pin Bianca BelFlair on her supercena push. Took 3 women to do it though. Damage Control is so cringe. Good match none the less, and everyone looked good.


Liv vs Shayna was not as good of a match but more enjoyable in story line context. This was my favorite match out of the ones I watched, it's the first time I've really rooted for Liv. I'd like to see Mandy drop the NXT belt and get called up to SD and take the belt off of Liv. Boring ass Ronda vs Shayna doesn't need a title, just personal rivalry is enough for that feud to be somewhat interesting. 

The main event ended up being the shits and a snoozefest. It started off fairly good and man was the crowd into it, but Kross was hardly used, Tyson Fury was not needed, the blonde haired jobber Uso with a different name from NXT costing Drew the match was the worst, until the singing began, yeeeesh! Of course Roman's reign of terror continues. Unless Kross is dethroning him, this wasn't a good move.



*I have a question for people from the UK:*

What is the repetitive and popular chant that everyone does during matches in the UK? They did it during the 6 woman and during the main event. I've heard this same chant on NXT UK specials as well. I can't make out what's being said though?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

During the Roman/Drew match


----------



## Hotdiggity11

HHH doing post-PPV press conferences and he’s apparently not on cocaine.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Hotdiggity11 said:


> HHH doing post-PPV press conferences and he’s apparently not on cocaine.


Wow, they didn't bash their competition at the media scrum like the indie company does every single time, classy.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Riddle should turn heel 100% he is so unliakable.

The fans in Cardiff know.


----------



## the_flock

rich110991 said:


> Sorry but it’s not about kids and their dreams, it’s about Roman Reigns and Drew isn’t the guy to beat him.


I disagree. You send the fans home happy. If you have a homegrown star and you're performing in their area, they win.

Drew could easily have been a transitional champion. Win in the UK and then lose again in the States.


----------



## IronMan8

I enjoyed seeing the crowd reactions and it was fun to see them pop for every little movement (like the Saudi crowd), but damn that was a typically boring WWE style show overall. Trips' legacy now includes ending a stadium PPV with a weird karaoke contest after an AEW chant. SummerSlam's ending was much better.


----------



## gl83

otbr87 said:


> The women's 6 person tag match had terrible build up but the match itself was solid and enjoyable. The wrong team predictably won, but at least they _finally_ had someone pin Bianca BelFlair on her supercena push. Took 3 women to do it though. Damage Control is so cringe. Good match none the less, and everyone looked good.
> 
> 
> Liv vs Shayna was not as good of a match but more enjoyable in story line context. This was my favorite match out of the ones I watched, it's the first time I've really rooted for Liv. I'd like to see Mandy drop the NXT belt and get called up to SD and take the belt off of Liv. Boring ass Ronda vs Shayna doesn't need a title, just personal rivalry is enough for that feud to be somewhat interesting.
> 
> The main event ended up being the shits and a snoozefest. It started off fairly good and man was the crowd into it, but Kross was hardly used, Tyson Fury was not needed, the blonde haired jobber Uso with a different name from NXT costing Drew the match was the worst, until the singing began, yeeeesh! Of course Roman's reign of terror continues. Unless Kross is dethroning him, this wasn't a good move.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a question for people from the UK:*
> 
> What is the repetitive and popular chant that everyone does during matches in the UK? They did it during the 6 woman and during the main event. I've heard this same chant on NXT UK specials as well. I can't make out what's being said though?


The only chant I could make out during the 6-women tag was the "Hey, Bayley" song


----------



## Jbardo37

Still buzzing about that Gunther and Sheamus match, I’ll have to watch Riddle v Rollins too.


----------



## BringBackMankind

gl83 said:


> The only chant I could make out during the 6-women tag was the "Hey, Bayley" song


I bet it was “oooooooh Drew McIntyre”

Which can be released with 

“oooooh Jeremy Corbin” or any other name 5 syllable name.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

the_flock said:


> I disagree. You send the fans home happy. If you have a homegrown star and you're performing in their area, they win.
> 
> Drew could easily have been a transitional champion. Win in the UK and then lose again in the States.


If ultimately the payoff is Cody beating Roman next year, I guess they want his reign to be at xxx consecutive days by the time Mania comes around. 

If Drew held the belt a few months and dropped it back to RR again, it would take some of the shine off when Cody wins.

It was a tough one not putting Drew over in the UK, they really made Drew into a credible contender in the build. The Sikoa interference at least means he didn't lose clean. 

I really feel for Drew because he was about to have his moment in 2020 and his coronation and title reign ended up being in an empty arena era.


----------



## the_flock

kendo_nagasaki said:


> If ultimately the payoff is Cody beating Roman next year, I guess they want his reign to be at xxx consecutive days by the time Mania comes around.
> 
> If Drew held the belt a few months and dropped it back to RR again, it would take some of the shine off when Cody wins.
> 
> It was a tough one not putting Drew over in the UK, they really made Drew into a credible contender in the build. The Sikoa interference at least means he didn't lose clean.
> 
> I really feel for Drew because he was about to have his moment in 2020 and his coronation and title reign ended up being in an empty arena era.


That's if Cody does win. They're bringing back Braun and Wyatt. Then there's Kross. 

People are also expecting The Rock to face Roman. Which doesn't need a title.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Must admit, outside of Sheamus/Gunther and Rollins/Riddle, I wasn't gripped by anything too much. Which was disappointing as I was expecting a potential PPV of the year contender for a big stadium show in the UK. Great crowd though.

It felt like.... A bigger house show.

The ending also fell a little flat. It was the same predictable, uncreative crap we came to get used to under Vince. If its just going to be the same LOL INTERFERENCE in the main event then what's the point getting invested? They'll pretend Reigns is this huge historical monster but we see him cheat to win every single time against baby faces who are just too dumb to learn. How can you root for anyone in that scenario?

I don't mind Reigns winning by the way. But damn, have some balls WWE and have him do it clean.


----------



## Good Bunny

Drew really lost a match and chose to sing & dance instead of get pissed off. And people wonder why he’s not the champion.


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> You're missing the point of the first paragraph. Roman can win. There's just several better circumstances on how to do so.


I missed the point because you literally didn’t make that point at all 😂


----------



## Old School Icons

I enjoyed the show apart from the ending. The atmosphere must have been incredible and I hope this triggers off a yearly PPV visit to Europe. 

Six women tag was what you expect, Belair getting pinned is a nice change of pace. Bayley getting her old NXT chants was a nice nostalgia moment for me as I was at NXT London 7 years ago.

Gunter/Sheamus delivered, that was an IC title classic. Sheamus getting a standing ovation was a great moment.

Liv Morgan/Shayna was a much better match than I expected and I think the crowd who were dead for their entrances actually came around to it a bit by the end. 

Loved the energy of the crowd during the Rey/Edge Vs Judgement Day match and the finish was perfect. Not sold at all on the Dominik heel turn but lets see what happens. 

Riddle Vs Rollins was a good match and Seth getting into his opponents head to win the match was excellent storytelling. It was kinda funny how over Rollins was 

Reigns/Drew had a big fight feel. The Austin Theory spot was great because I had completly forgotten Fury was there and wham he's down.

The Broken Dreams video package was a nice touch without using it as his entrance before Drew came out. 

To be honest I'm dissapointed they didn't give Drew the big moment but I guess they want to give the rub of dethroning Roman to someone else like Cody Rhodes down the line. 

However I think the post match stuff was intelligence insulting. It made Drew look like a complete loser, why would a guy who had just been cheated out of the biggest moment of his career be in a mood to sing kareoke with Tyson Fury? Vince McMahon would have been slaughtered for such booking, I've approved of a lot of what HHH has done so far but this was completly stupid

Drew simply should have taken a standing ovation, laid out a punch drunk Austin Theory and vowed this wasn't over with Roman etc if you want to send the fans home happy.


----------



## BringBackMankind

Good Bunny said:


> Drew really lost a match and chose to sing & dance instead of get pissed off. And people wonder why he’s not the champion.


It wasn’t his choice. 

The singing is a Tyson Fury thing and HHH is desperate for Tyson to join WWE after his boxing retirement so he let him do his thing to try get into his good books. 

Tyson isn’t even a good singer. But I’d not say that to his face


----------



## Honey Bucket

Probably been said already but the ‘ooooh Drew McIntyre’ chant is based from Seven Nation Army (White Stripes).


----------



## Interceptor88

I think that was a solid show.

The two women matches delivered. I was pleasantly surprised by Liv VS Shayna, and I also noticed Asuka seems to have gotten in an even better shape in the last few weeks.

Sheamus VS Gunther was amazing. It was a great move to let both guys' henchmen brawl and take themselves out before the match started. Considering other matches were going to have interruptions and shenanigans, this one being a completely fair one on one war was the right call. Of course that was possible because they aren't that interested in "protecting" Sheamus, but I don't think the loss damaged him. I think it elevated both competitors. They did great. Sheamus using the Celtic Cross (back in 2010 it was named High Cross: I guess they didn't want it to overslap with Finlay's finisher) was a nice callback for those who have been closely following him through the years.

Rey Rey and Edge VS Judgement Day was fun, too. With Edge and Rey's victory and how Dominick helped them, I actually thought they wouldn't commit to the heel turn yet. So it kind of surprised me. The way Judgement Day were celebrating, laughing, pointing at them and applauding was hilarious. Other than that, it was a "feel good" match with the babyfaces doing a lot of fun spots.

I didn't watch Riddle VS Rollins other than the last couple minutes because I'm not a fan of them but I'm sure it was enjoyable and a good match in the technical sense. After all, even if I don't enjoy their characters, I don't have any problem admitting they're very solid workers.

The main event was pretty good, but I'm afraid in my eyes it was overshadowed by the Intercontinental Championship match, specially because both were brawls and comparisons are hard to avoid. I expected Solo Sikoa to debut sooner than later and I think we all knew, precissely because Drew McIntyre is one of the few guys we're supposed to believe can beat Reigns fair and square, there wouldn't be a clean finish. Even if McIntyre won, there would've been some shenanigans. The Austin Theory spot was funny and appropiate, and I'm torn about the result. On the one hand, it was the perfect moment for McIntyre, for so many obvious reasons. On the other hand, I'm not totally sold on his character (even though I think he's talented indeed) and because of that I'm not sure he would be a compelling undisputed champion in the long run. Also, the ending with the singing was a bit weird. It was the right moment to end the show with Kross ambushing McIntyre and setting their future feud. But that isn't a major complaint. 

Overall, I'm satisfied. Good show.


----------



## Trivette

6 woman tag was a decent opener, was suprised to see Bel Air take the pin.

Sheamus/Gunther was MOTN, followed closely behind Riddle/Rollins. 

Liv/Shayna was much better than anticipated. 

Judgement Day match didn't offer much more than what we've seen over the last month. Was expecting Dom to join them.

Reigns/Drew started off slow, but once they got going it was a solid match. The ending however was flat, and guarantees more Bloodline Bullshit for the next six months. The great character work with Sami the past month wasn't even utilized. The karaoke nonsense post-match was like salt in the wound.


----------



## zkorejo

Such an amazing crowd. Gunther vs Sheamus was really damn good.

Rollins/Riddle was okay too.

I liked the intensity Dominick brought. Kid got the biggest heel reaction for turning on Edge. Speaking of reactions, Edge pop was insane.

Drew was over af. Roman looked like a Boss. I'm glad the younger Uso is on-board too. Now bring The Rock in for WM and you got a huge match.

Okay match but WTF was that sing-along. I was waiting for Tyson to punch Drew. So Drew lost and them was like "meh who cares will get those titles next time.. let's Paartyy!!" Should have done this shit after the show. It made absolutely zero sense.


----------



## DUD

rich110991 said:


> I missed the point because you literally didn’t make that point at all 😂





DUD said:


> From that perspective the ending was wank. His crap mid card cousin in the version of NXT that no one cares about was the decisive factor


----------



## DUD

FYI to all those asking about the singalong it's something Tyson Fury does after all his boxing fights.


----------



## Kid Spice

I enjoyed the show overall. It helps when the crowd is in to it like it was, good showing England! 

Sheamus/Gunther was the match of the show for me, and many others obviously. I haven't seen such a brutal match like that for years. It wasn't barbed wire baseball bats to the face, but it was damn good! I'll bet HHH was satisfied with those guys performance. I saw some comments in here that this was 'strong style'. I don't really know what that means, but I'll take more of it please, thank you. Question is, how many wrestlers in WWE are capable of taking that kind of punishment on the regular?

I was kind of bored with the 6-women tag match at the beginning, but at least they made Belair eat a pin. I like Bianca, but it was a good change of pace to make her not so invincible. 

Liv/Shayna was meh as a follow up to the IC belt match, it looked so scripted and rehearsed. 

Riddle/Rollins, well I just don't like Riddle. I think he's gross and shouldn't wrestle barefoot, plus the surfer bro thing is so outdated IMHO, but whatever, he seems to have fans. I was glad Rollins won, I think he should have one of the belts. 

Drew/Roman was solid. I guess every match with Roman Reigns is the same thing, both wrestlers doing their finishers over and over. They always start slow and then get crazier the longer they go on. I was mildly annoyed they found a new Uso to interfere. There must be some truth that Roman is going to have the belts until he breaks the record for longest title reign. I mean why not, he's already 2 years in, might as well take it the rest of the way now. It's just a shame they couldn't find a way to let Drew have one of the belts, he put on a hell of a show.

I LOL'd when Tyson Fury knocked out Austin Theory. I think that's twice now that Theory tried to cash in and the attempt was ruined. 

Pat Mcafee should have been on the broadcast team. It should be Pat, Corey and Micheal Cole for PVE going forward.


----------



## rich110991

@DUD 

Again, you didn’t make the point that Roman could/should have won other ways. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Tomzy95

Respect for Drew for at least knowing how to put on a diverse match, unlike Lesnar


----------



## zkorejo

DUD said:


> FYI to all those asking about the singalong it's something Tyson Fury does after all his boxing fights.


That's because he wins his matches. I doubt he will be singing any songs the day he loses the title match.

Drew doing it, was stupid as hell.


----------



## DUD

zkorejo said:


> That's because he wins his matches. I doubt he will be singing any songs the day he loses the title match.
> 
> Drew doing it, was stupid as hell.


Yeah I wasn't really a fan of it. I was surprised when I heard that it made TV. I just assumed it would be something for the live crowd given how much Tyson Fury is respected in the UK.


----------



## zkorejo

DUD said:


> Yeah I wasn't really a fan of it. I was surprised when I heard that it made TV. I just assumed it would be something for the live crowd given how much Tyson Fury is respected in the UK.


That hometown support for Drew was insane. Had they let him walk with head held down.. maybe the emotion would have carried over to US crowds and started a new fan movement for Drew. 

Hell I don't really like Drew but even I was kind of feeling bad for him until he started singing.

Amazing crowd btw you guys were great!!


----------



## rich110991

DUD said:


> Yeah I wasn't really a fan of it. I was surprised when I heard that it made TV. I just assumed it would be something for the live crowd given how much Tyson Fury is respected in the UK.


He’s not as respected as you seem to think he is. It was embarrassing.


----------



## Poyser

ThirdMan said:


> Apparently that match was taped while we were watching the Kickoff from the studio, BTW. Everything on the main show should be completely live (well, five-to-ten-second delay), though.
> 
> Also, I suspect they had this Kickoff match to get the crowd excited, given that the women's six-person tag is apparently opening the show, and the heels are favoured to win (not that Bayley's group won't get some cheers).


Don’t think this is true fwiw. When the match finished they put the countdown timer up on the screen and it was around 16 minutes. Which is the same as the amount of time they had left on the kickoff show after the match


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall I really enjoyed the show.

Drew/Roman, Rollins/Riddle, and especially Gunther/Sheamus were all great. The 6 Women's Tag was pretty good though clunky at times. Looked Dakota didn't remember some spots. The Edge/Mysterio vs. JD match was fun but God please that feud be over. And even Liv vs. Shayna, which had the impossible task of following Gunther vs. Sheamus, I thought was solid.

The ending of the show was dumb. Not Roman retaining, I'm overall find with that. Just the whole part of Drew singing at the end with Tyson. I get what they were going for but that's a dark segment if anything. Let the show end with Drew getting a standing ovation or something like that Fury raising his arm. And then if you want to do the other stuff when the cameras stop rolling, feel free.


----------



## Poyser

Thought the show was ok. Match quality was really good but nothing of note happened (not including Dominick becuase who gives af). They left a lot of stars out of the show that would have been really over (AJ, KO, Sami, Ronda) which was also annoying. Was just a glorified house show really.

The ending was super deflating for the crowd. A lot of bullshit chants afterwards. Drew needed to win there really. Roman is much improved on who he used to be, but this act became stale about 12 months ago and it needs to evolve and move on. The reign has dragged on too long. I also don’t really know where they go from here, there are no credible opponents left. Popular theory seems to be Cody but he doesn’t have anywhere near the kind of credibility to dethrone reigns. It would also be really underwhelming imo. And I don’t think he is even gonna retain his level of popularity For long now the shock of the move from AEW has worn off. I’m sure he will be over upon return but I don’t see it lasting.

Worst part of it all is I still think there’s a fairly good chance that It will actually be Drew that dethrones him, in which case they’ve just missed a huge opportunity for a memorable moment for pretty much no reason.


----------



## Poyser

And the less said about the singing the better. The fact that it actually made it onto tv is just mind boggling to me. The wife was like wtf is going on here this is stupid and I’m like oh it’s ok it’s not gonna be on tv, this is just to try and pick the crowd back up.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Poyser said:


> And the less said about the singing the better. The fact that it actually made it onto tv is just mind boggling to me. The wife was like wtf is going on here this is stupid and I’m like oh it’s ok it’s not gonna be on tv, this is just to try and pick the crowd back up.


I left as soon as Reigns won to beat the crowds to the train station. Was a bit worried I'd have missed something but if that's what happened I guess not. Drew should have refused to do that shit after losing.


----------



## Poyser

CriminalLeapord said:


> I left as soon as Reigns won to beat the crowds to the train station. Was a bit worried I'd have missed something but if that's what happened I guess not. Drew should have refused to do that shit after losing.


Yeah I thought he was gonna shrug off Tyson and sulk to the back as appropriate but no, Tyson sang American pie to him then Drew started getting happy, asked Tyson if he knew Sweet Caroline but he didn’t so Drew just started singing don’t look back in anger


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Poyser said:


> Yeah I thought he was gonna shrug off Tyson and sulk to the back as appropriate but no, Tyson sang American pie to him then Drew started getting happy, asked Tyson if he knew Sweet Caroline but he didn’t so Drew just started singing don’t look back in anger


Let's just tell everyone directly it's all fake and we're all best friends really. Would have loved it if no one sang along and just gave heavy boos or started chucking stuff into the ring.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

That was very entertaining, WWE is on a roll right now from SummerSlam to this. 

UK crowd being awesome as usual is a huge plus.


----------



## Piers

That ending was weird. It looked like what they do after the cameras stop running.


----------



## DammitChrist

Chelsea said:


> Not happening. And what's the point anyway. Roman kicking Bray's ass all over again until Cody returns next year? Ehhhh.


I can't wait until Cody Rhodes possibly gets fed to this overpushed bore too in 2023 with yet another burial in this interminable reign, and that poor booking decision ends up getting justified too because of his (nonexistent) _drawing ability/star power_.


----------



## Good Bunny

BringBackMankind said:


> It wasn’t his choice.


Stone Cold, Brock, Goldberg, Roman and Undertaker would NEVER


----------



## BringBackMankind

Good Bunny said:


> Stone Cold, Brock, Goldberg, Roman and Undertaker would NEVER


Yeah but he’s doing what his boss, HHH, tells him. You can tell in all his press conferences. He says things like “the old drew, the drew that got fired, would have kicked off at losing that match but now I move on. I know what Roman is and what he does. I’ll get the win next time” 

Towing the company line 100%

I can only imagine that HHH has at least promised him something to get him to go along with that shit show last night (not just the sing along but the usual bloodline shit result). If that was me in that position and I was made to lose like that on my island after that build up, I’d be on the very next AEW show.


----------



## Jersey

Like Father like son

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BrandonDE/comments/x5q4zs


----------



## Interceptor88

Jersey said:


> Like Father like son
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/BrandonDE/comments/x5q4zs


That mean clothesline was really good. it made Dominick look like an actual wrestler for once. The fact that it's so similar to Eddie's (not like that kind of clothesline are uncommon, but the moments are so alike, it's really noticeable) would make me think about Dominick stating he wants to follow Eddie's footsteps instead of Rey's and start "lying, cheating and stealing", but I don't know if that'll be the route they'll take. What I can say is that, as certain reviewer said, Dominick looked surprisingly fine as the punk ass kid who finally broke free from his dad.

Also I'm sure he knows he still has to improve his physique a bit.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Piers said:


> That ending was weird. It looked like what they do after the cameras stop running.


I think most people felt that. Maybe they were supposed to cut the feed but it was a different person in charge of doing that (seeing as that they were in a different country)?


----------



## TripleG

Finally watched the show! 


The opening six woman tag was fine. Bayley's group got the win, as it should be. 
Sheamus Vs. Walter...er...I mean Gunther (I will never get used to that name) was cool! Just two big guys knocking the crap out of each other. Fun stuff! That was probably the most I have ever enjoyed a Sheamus match. The slaps and hits made so much noise that I probably could have experienced this match on radio and it still would have had most of its impact. 
Liv Vs. Shayna was horrible and watching Liv counter Shayna's holds just looked ridiculous. The botched finish didn't help either. Liv strikes me as the type of champion the WWE would have had during the days of Kelly Kelly and Candice Michelle. Now though, the stock of talent is much higher and she just doesn't look good in this spot. 
Edge/Rey Vs. Judgment Day...yeah, I am kind of sick of this whole angle, and a Dominik heel turn isn't going to breath any life into it. Also, why didn't Dominik turn to screw Rey and Edge out of the win? Anyways, the match was fine, but furthered a storyline I don't really care about. 
Riddle Vs. Seth was very good and the finish was very good! Nothing but simple praise here. They put heat into a grudge match and the two delivered a very good match. 
Main Event: Very good main event with a bit of a flat ending. It would have been more memorable if Drew had won, but they decided to go long term thinking instead of the short term excitement and that's fine. However, I had no idea who Solo Sikoa was (I don't watch NXT anymore, sorry), so his inclusion felt a bit flat. Tyson Fury knocking out Theory and preventing the cash in was kind of fun, though Theory getting fucked over is becoming a bit of a running gag. That makes him more of a joke than anything else. Still, all of the stuff between Drew and Roman felt big and was exciting enough to make the match worth watching. 

Overall, Clash was a good show. Riddle/Seth and especially Sheamus/Gunther were more than enough to make the show worth checking out.


----------

